# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shërbimet Sekrete Serbe në Kosovë

## Kosovelli

Flori Bruqi
Tërësisht duke filluar nga e kaluara deri më sot, shërbimet sekrete serbe, kanë pasë një qasje dhe veprimtari të veçantë në relacion me Kosovën. Kuptohet ato e kanë pasë fjalën kryesore gjatë pushtimit gati njëshekullor serb, gjë që në korelacione të ndryshme kohore dhe historike, Kosovës i kushtoi shtrenjtë, duke qenë gjithherë një laborator i eksperimenteve të tmerrshme që përjetoi populli ynë.Për këtë arsye, nga këndvështrimi im në këtë fejton jam përpjekur të bëj një analizë të këtyre shërbimeve, gjithnjë duke u bazuar në shtypin tonë ditor dhe peroidik, çasjes në internet, të dhënave të botuara në shtypin serb e malazez por edhe në shtypin evropian.Në këtë kuadër, shërbimet sekrete serbe pasi e humbën luftën në Kosovë, organizuan disa vrasje të fshehta brenda shërbimit sekret serb, konkretisht mbi elitën që kishin marrë përgjegjësinë e krimeve mbi popullatën e pafajshme civile në Bosnjë e Kosovë.

Edhe pas luftës në Kosovë, është bërë kouptimi i agjenturave serbe në shumë segmente të jetës politike, ekonomike, por edhe strategjike. Në Kosovë shërbimi serb ka instaluar dhe ka bërë për vete një rrjet të fuqishëm të rrjetit elektronik të spiunimit të mediave elektronike. Për gjurmimin, zbulimin dhe marrjen e masave ndaj tyre nuk kanë kompetenca as policia e UNMIK-ut, as SHPK-ja.Shërbimet serbe janë duke punuar më të madhe edhe për zbehjen e imazhit të kosovarëve në sytë e ndërkombëtarëve, duke tentuar që gradualisht Kosova nga të qenurit viktimë të merr tiparet e viktimizuesit, sepse ato shërbime në bashkëpunim me forcat e errëta që veprojnë në Kosovë, krijojnë një varg diverzionesh, vrasjesh, pakënaqësish e të tjera të cilat e luhatin çështjen e sigurisë në Kosovë. Shërbimet serbe të kundërzbulimit në mediat e vendit por edhe në nivelet ndërkombëtare kanë arritur të krijojnë përshtypjen duke falsifikuar emra e duke montuar fotografi rreth prezencës së shqiptarëve të Kosovës në luftën e zhvilluar në Kosovën Lindore dhe në Maqedoni si grupe ekstremiste, apo siç i quajnë shërbimet serbe grupe terroriste.E tërë veprimtaria e tyre është e adresuar në drejtim të rivënies së Kosovës nën kontrollin serb. 

Për një gjë të tillë flet edhe paralajmërimi i mbajtjes së zgjedhjeve të Serbisë në Kosovë, në shtator të këtij viti.Grupet ekstremiste serbe që jetojnë dhe veprojnë në Kosovë, shumica prej tyre janë të lidhur më shërbimin sekret të MUP-it serb prej të cilit edhe i marrin direktivat.Serbët në Kosovë kanë të ndërtuar rrjetin e radiolidhjeve dhe të përgjimit, në bazë të një strukture të fshehtë organizative (gjysmë legale) me qëllim të organizimit të akteve të ndryshme diverzive, duke tentuar të gjejnë fajtorë në mesin e shqiptarëve vetëm për të bërë një balancim mes forcave serbe dhe atyre shqiptare.Shërbimet sekrete serbe kanë organizuar një varg aktesh terroriste kundër civilëve, vendbanimeve e automjeteve të serbëve me qëllim që fajin tua hedhin shqiptarëve.Në të gjitha enklavat serbe në Kosovë ekziston një ndërlidhje mes tyre që ka dhe mban formën e pushtetit paralel në Kosovë. Nëpër këto baza ka sistem të mirëfilltë të radiolidhjeve, radioamaterëve e sisteme tjera komunikimi. Ekziston një hierarki e pushtetit dhe mbrojtjes (kuptohet e mbrojtjes së dyfishtë: nga KFOR-i si të rrezikuar dhe nga forcat e brendshme serbe si lëvizje politike dhe ushtarake, kuptohet ilegale).Në kuadër të këtij organizimi forcat serbe në Kosovë kanë organizuar një varg shantazhesh. Po e zëmë paramilitarët serbë kanë bllokuar disa herë aksin rrugor Prishtinë-Gjilan. Janë sulmuar herë pas here veturat e udhëheqësve shqiptarë dhe kalimtarëve të rastit që udhëtonin për në Gjilan dhe anasjelltas.Pastaj problemet në Mitrovicë, tashmë të njohura për të gjithë dhe një varg vrasjesh e problematikash të rënda që kanë ndodhur në Kosovë, e që nuk janë zbuluar ende.

Autorësia e gjithë kësaj qëndron në faktin se prapa të gjitha këtyre akteve qëndrojnë forcat sekrete serbe dhe ato speciale, të cilat kanë kryer trajnime të posaçme për veprime të tilla.Sipas burimeve gjysmëzyrtare, Millosheviqi kishte urdhëruar të futen ilegalisht në Kosovë forca të zgjedhura të njësive ushtarake, të specializuara për veprime të veçanta, me qëllim që të shkaktojnë incidente në mes serbëve dhe shqiptarëve. (Shih Ilegalët serbë veprojnë pas linjave të armikut në Kosovë, BCR-Nr-103-17 dhjetor 1999).Orkestrimi i dhunës në Mitrovicë, që nga qershori i vitit 1999 si dhe ikja nga burgu i kriminelëve serbë, mosdënimi i kriminelëve serbë të luftës nga gjykatat nën mbikëqyrjen ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, të akuzuar për krime të shumëfishta kundër popullatës civile në Kosovë, janë plane të përgatitura nga forcat elite të policisë serbe. Po ashtu, këto forca janë të përfshira drejtpërsëdrejti në trazirat në Mitrovicën veriore por edhe të enklavave tjera, ku në sulme, shpërthime, vrasje etj., ka pasë të vdekur shqiptarë dhe serbë. Të gjitha këto veprime të organizimit sekret të policisë dhe KOS-it ushtarak serb bëhen për ta bojkotuar dhe amortizuar bashkësinë ndërkombëtare në ruajtjen e paqes dhe stabilitetit në Kosovë. Njëkohësisht këto shërbime kanë përgatitur strategjinë që serbët e Kosovës ti paraqesin si viktima të pambrojtura të agresionit shqiptar.

Në fshatin Bërzeçe në Serbinë Jugore pranë kufirit me Kosovën, një kohë të shkurtër ishte e vendosur një qendër policore e cila është përdorur si bazë për infiltrimin e forcave serbe në Kosovë, të cilët të veshur me rroba civile, kanë hyrë në thellësi të Kosovës, kuptohet duke i koordinuar veprimet edhe me njerëzit e tyre brenda (serbë, romë, shqiptarë, etj). Këta ishin të pajisur me dokumente të falsifikuara udhëtimi.Shërbimet e MUP-it serb kanë biseduar me njerëzit e tyre, u kanë bërë presion por edhe u kanë premtuar para të majme që disa nga serbët të kthehen në Kosovë.Lidhur me format e punës së shërbimeve serbe, se ato i përdorin të gjitha mjetet dhe mundësitë për të arritur qëllimin tregojnë një varg faktesh, p.sh.: Agjensia e Lajmeve Beta, më 5 mars 2001, si dhe e përditshmja beogradase Politika Ekspres deklaruan se shtëpia e modës Nish një muaj ka prodhuar uniforma të NATO-s. Lidhur me këtë punëtorët e shërbimit doganor të Serbisë kishin konfiskuar 3.500 uniforma ushtarake të gatshme, në të cilat ishin emblemat e NATO-s.Influenca e Beogradit dhe tutorizmi serb është prezent edhe më tutje në jetën politike dhe shoqërore. Njëra ndër qëllimet e Beogradit ka qenë ti ndalojë serbët e Kosovës që të mos marrin pjesë në regjistrimin e popullsisë. Pastaj, kanë bërë presion që serbët ti bojkotojnë zgjedhjet, kanë bërë presione të vazhdueshme për ta tërhequr vëmendjen e ndërkombëtarëve, ekstremistët serbë shpesh bënin veprime të hapta, si duke hedhur bomba në qerdhet e fëmijëve, pastaj në institucione të tjera. Në Shterpcë, në qershor të vitit 2000 serbët e atij fshati ia vunë zjarrin ndërtesës së UNMIK-ut, pastaj kanë djegur pyje në zona të ndryshme të Kosovës, kanë vrarë një numër jo të vogël të shqiptarëve duke organizuar edhe vrasjet me motive politike. 

Shërbimet sekrete serbe kanë tentuar të ringjallin vëllavrasjen mes shqiptarëve, duke tentuar ta ngritin në shkallën e dukurisë. Zakonisht agjentët serbë veprojnë brenda komunitetit serb në Kosovë, ku sipas shumë statistikave jetojnë afër 100 mijë serbë. Qëllim tjetër i klanit të Millosheviqit dhe i nacionalistëve të tjerë është edhe pengimi i përpjekjeve të KB-së për rindërtimin e Kosovës së djegur e të shkatërruar nga lufta. Shpesh, serbët e Kosovës kanë organizuar protesta kundër mungesës së kujdesit të mjaftueshëm të policisë së UNMIK-ut. Shërbimet serbe të linjave sekrete i mbajnë me doza premtimesh bashkëpunëtorët e vet lidhur me modalitetet e disa njësive ushtarake serbe në Kosovë, e që nga këto forca, ky problem ka arritur të shqyrtohet në tryeza të bisedimeve.Mirëpo, nga ndërkombëtarët është vërtetuar se një veprim i tillë është krejtësisht i panevojshëm. Sepse në Rezolutën 1244 të 10 qershorit të vitit 1999, nuk përdoren termi për rikthimin e ushtrisë. Pra, ka të bëjë me disa parametra diplomatikë dhe politikë.Në nëntor të vitit 1999, zëvendësministri i jashtëm rus Avdejev në Komisionin e Ministrave të Këshillit të Europës kishte hedhur tezën shumë të rrezikshme për të ashtuquajturin KORDON OMBELIKAL midis Serbisë dhe Kosovës. Një tezë e tillë ishte provokim direkt i diplomacisë shqiptare, sepse agjenturat prosllave kishin organizuar një sulm propagandistik përmes linjave të shërbimeve diplomatike serbe e proserbe. Mirëpo, ky problem u tejkalua pa ndonjë eskalim të situatës.Në mars të vitit 2001, Koshtunica hedhë tezën në emër të Qeverisë së Serbisë për dërgimin e një numri të kufizuar të pjesëtarëve të UJ-së për kontrollimin e kufirit administrativ dhe për ruajtjen e manastireve serbe në Kosovë. Këtë e arsyetoi me faktin se kishte kërcënime për ndarjen e Malit të Zi, dhe për ta ndaluar zgjerimin e fushatës së forcave kryengritëse në Luginën e Preshevës. 

Për këtë arsye, Koshtunica dëshironte që forcat e UJ-së ti dërgon për kontrollin e kufirit administrativ dhe për ruajtjen e manastireve.Të gjitha këto presione bëjnë pjesë në përbërjen e politikës diskriminuese dhe përpjekjet për kthimin e forcave serbe me çdo kusht në Kosovë, në saje të intrigave, komploteve, shantazheve e diskriminimeve tjera që i kanë bërë e po i bëjnë shërbimet sekrete të ushtrisë dhe policisë serbe, për të krijuar parakushte sa më të volitshme, për realizimin e objektivave të Serbisë në relacion me Kosovën.Ekzistimi i grupeve paramilitare serbe që posedojnë paisje komunikimi, strategji dhe platformë pune në veriun e Mitrovicës, si dhe sulmet e njëpasnjëshme që i kanë bërë KFOR-it dhe policisë së UNMIK-ut e të SHPK-së, nuk janë asgjë tjetër veçse një privilegjim i ekstremizmit serb nga linjat e diplomacisë evropiane, përkrahësve të ndikimit të shtrirjes dhe zbatimit të politikës serbomadhe në Kosovë.Grupet ekstremiste serbe me veprim në Kosovë vazhdimisht i kanë përdorur të gjitha llojet e materialit propagandistik për punë agjenturore duke u bazuar në gjysmë të pavërteta, në lansime të ndryshme - në përsëritje të gënjeshtrave, në përdorim të internetit duke bërë faqe të veçanta kundër UÇK-së, TMK-së etj., nga njerëz autoritativ si Sava Janjiq, prijës i fesë ortodokse, i njohur për përcaktimet skajshmërisht antishqiptare. 

Këta i kanë përdorur të gjitha lidhjet logjistike me shërbimet sekrete serbe duke krijuar një filtër të strategjisë afatgjatë të veprimit në Kosovë.Shërbimet e lartëcekura serbe luftën e tyre të ftohtë janë duke e vazhduar në të gjitha fushat e jetës politike e shoqërore në Kosovë duke bërë përpjekje për të shkaktuar pasiguri në Kosovë, destabilizim të ekonomisë, krijim të pasigurisë, bllokim të institucioneve etj. Duke tentuar ti paraqesin shqiptarët e Kosovës të pa aftë për të ndërtuar pushtet e shtet. Duke bërë përpjekje për ta paraqitur KFOR-in dhe UNMIK-un të paaftë për të vendosur rend e qetësi për qytetarët e Kosovës.Nuk është pa interesant as thyerja e varrezave të shqiptarëve të besimit katolik në Prizren, sepse edhe gjatë periudhës të viteve 1912-ta organizata e terroriste Crna Ruka kishte kryer një varg shantazhesh të tilla. Në mesin e tyre, duhet përmendur rastin kur kishin qitur një derr tek dera e xhamisë Ditën e Bajramit, për çka kishte ardhur deri tek grindja mes shqiptarëve të krishterë dhe atyre myslimanë, si dhe pas pak edhe tek vrasja mes veti.Shërbimet e lartëcekura kanë bindur disa miq të linjave prosllave, gjegjësisht proserbe, të cilat po vazhdojnë ta mbajnë Kosovën në situata të tendosura. Një rol të këtillë janë duke e luajtur edhe pjesëtarët e një organizate ushtarake ilegale serbe, të ashtuquajtur Ushtria Çlirimtare Serbe (OSA). 

Drejtuesit e saj, vitin e kaluar kishin kërkuar nga kreu ushtarak serb dhe kryetari Koshtunica për tua miratuar kërkesën për formimin e njësive vullnetare për luftë kundër terroristëve shqiptarë në Kosovën Lindore. Në këtë organizatë janë të tubuar vullnetarë serbë pjesëmarrës në luftën në Kosovë, duke e arsyetuar veten si njerëz me eksperiencë në konfrontime, siç i quajnë ata, me bandat shqiptare sepse pjesëtarët UÇK-së janë 18-vjeçarë, dhe nuk janë të denjë për këtë punë.Vlen të ceket se disa nga pjesëtarët e kësaj organizate janë dënuar në qershor të vitit 2000 për tentim të rrëmbimit të rregullit kushtetues të Jugosllavisë si dhe përgatitjes së atentatit kundër shefit të shtabit të shtatmadhorisë së ushtrisë jugosllave Nebojsha Pavkoviq. Grupi i kësaj organizate (OSA) është liruar pas ndryshimeve në Serbi në tetor të 2001 nga ana e Vojisllav Koshtunicës.Pra, për problemet që nxiten në Kosovë nga grupet ekstreme serbe, është në dijeni të plotë edhe pushteti civil dhe kreu ushtarako-policor, kuptohet, linjat që duhet ditur. Lidhur më këtë, sa për ilustrim po e përmendim rastin e shefit për siguri publike Vllastimir Gjorgjeviq (Ragja) i cili jo vetëm që kishte dijeni por ishte kreatori kryesor i operacionit Dubina 2" (Thellësia 2"), operacion ky që kishte të bëjë me fshehjen dhe asgjësimin e fakteve dhe gjurmëve të krimeve të luftës në Kosovë. I njëjti kryesonte operacionin për mbledhjen e armëve në Isniq në shtator të vitit 1998. 

Po ashtu, edhe me fillimin e krizës në Luginën e Preshevës, Gjorgjeviq kishte shkuar atje shpesh sepse i takonte linjës për të cilën po flasim. Pos që ishte besnik i Millosheviqit ishte në linje direkte edhe me gjeneralin Obrad Stojanoviq dhe Nebojsha Çoviq prej të cilëve vazhdimisht ka marrë edhe urdhërat.Struktura e shërbimit sekret të Millosheviqit kishte organizuar policë, paramilitarë e zyrtarë të tjerë për shkatërrimin e provave të cilat mund të çonin në zbulimin e përgjegjësve të varrezave masive, sidomos të atyre të operacionit Spastrimi.Vendimin për ndërmarrjen e këtij operacioni e kishte marrë Millosheviqi bashkë me ministrin e punëve të brendshme, Vlajko Stojkoviq, shefin e policisë sekrete Radomir Markoviq dhe Vlastimir Gjorgjeviqin, në një takim të përbashkët në mars të vitit 1999. Këtu duhet cekur se pas arrestimit të Millosheviqit, arrestohet edhe Markoviqi, kurse Stojkoviqi bën vetëvrasje apo është vrarë nga shërbimi i Millosheviqit dhe janë mbuluar gjurmët.E ashtuquajtura ushtri jugosllave, si instrument i dirigjuar nga këto shërbime kishte një rol me rëndësi të veçantë në qerimin përfundimtar të hesapeve me shqiptarët, duke bërë dëbimin masiv të popullsisë nga Kosova.Siç është bërë e ditur edhe në Tribunalin e Hagës, në shtypin kosovar por edhe në atë serb e malazez, Gjorgjeviq kishte për detyrë të bën zhvarrosjen e viktimave nga Kosova dhe grumbullimin e tyre në varreza masive në Serbi për të fshehur gjurmët e krimit. 

Ai edhe pas zbulimit të disa varrezave masive në Serbi dhe bërjes publike të aferës së rastit të frigoriferit edhe më tutje ka urdhëruar që të mos jipen hollësi rreth tyre.Edhe gjatë bombardimeve të NATO-s mbi caqet serbe njerëzit e kundërzbulimit serb kishin krijuar një rrjet të fshehtë për tu shpëtuar dhe rezistuar sa më gjatë bombardimeve të NATO-s. Këtë e kishin arritur përmes njerëzve të vet në shërbimet ruse, greke e franceze. Madje, oficeri Pjerre Henri Bunel e kishte tradhtuar NATO-n duke i dhënë sekretet e caqeve të bombardimeve të ushtrisë serbe për çka gjykata supreme e NATO-s ka ngritur aktpadi kundër oficerit francez. Përmes këtyre miqve, por edhe në saje të punës së koordinuar të shërbimeve në qeverinë serbe, kanë arritur që edhe më tutje ti mbajnë të manipuluar pjesëtarët e minoritetit serb në enklavat e Kosovës, ku agjenturat serbe e kanë ruajtur strukturën e tyre, dhe bashkëpunojnë ngushtë me agjenturat e huaja me orientim proserb, të cilët e kanë lëshuar Kosovën në ekspriment pa definuar kurrfarë rregulli në veprimet destruktive të këtyre individëve. Këto linja kanë manipuluar shumë, kuptohet në aspektin propagandistik edhe me profiterët e luftës, me kontrabandistët e ndryshëm që janë thirrur në emra të mëdhenj për ta mbuluar veprimtarinë e tyre të paligjshme. 

Janë shfrytëzuar burimet informative nga shërbimet sekrete serbe, të disa biznesmenëve, dhe kontaktet tjera të shumë njerëzve që i kanë përdorur për mbulesë kinse të shitblerjes së pasurisë së serbëve në Kosovë. Për ekzistimin e rrjetit ekstrem në Kosovë dhe të vijës së ashpër të nacionalistëve serbë, paravan i të cilëve ka qenë Millosheviqi, ka pasë paralajmërime të kohë paskohshme nga vet qarqet më të larta serbe. P.sh.: Në gusht të vitit 2000, prifti serb, Sava Janjiq kishte tërhequr vërejtjen se udhëheqësit serbë në Kosovë që bashkëpunojnë me administratën, me Bernard Kushnerin dhe organet tjera mund të rrezikohen sepse, siç ka cekur Janjiq, qarkullonin informacione të besueshme se Millosheviq ka dërguar agjentë specialë të sigurimit në Kosovë për të kryer atentate mbi ata serbë që bashkëpunojnë me administatën e UNMIK-ut, për të krijuar konfuzitet dhe frikë. Po ashtu, analistë të mediave dhe të situatave në përgjithësi kanë konstatuar se kërcënimet ndaj serbëve në Kosovë janë veprime të vet Beogradit për ta destabilizuar Kosovën, e në këtë kontest kanë ndodhur një varg ngjarjesh e sulmesh. Lidhur me këto pohime kanë ndodhur një sërë vrasjesh, një sërë sulmesh terroriste, një sërë sulmesh ndaj serbëve e që identiteti i akterëve nuk është zbuluar ende. 

Çështë më keq kanë ndodhur një varg paraburgimesh të njerëzve me autoritet të veçantë të cilët janë mbajtur në burg pa fakte e prova të mjaftueshme, të cilët më pastaj janë liruar në mungesë provash. Të gjitha arrestimet dhe burgosjet janë bërë në bazë të dyshimeve që i kanë pasë linjat e shërbimeve sekrete serbe, të cilët përmes avokatëve, prokurorëve e ngjashëm i kanë propozuar policisë, hetuesisë, gjyqit, etj., për ti futur burgjeve.Këto forca edhe më tutje janë duke e paraqitur nacionalizmin si forcë dhe shteg fitimtar, kurse politikën e bashkëpunimit si dështim.Vlen të ceket se dy ditë para se të arrestohet Millosheviqi, ushtria serbe kishte shkuar për ta ruajtur shtëpinë e tij. Millosheviqin, një kohë të gjatë e ka mbrojtur pa e dorëzuar tek organet e Tribunalit të Hagës, komandanti i shtabit të përgjithshëm të UJ-së, Nebojsha Pavkoviq.Mirëpo, në këtë rast, që të mos shkaktohen thyerje dhe gjakderdhje të mëdha në Serbi  ngase opozita dhe reformatorët ishin këmbëngulës për rrëzimin e Millosheviqit nga pushteti. Gruaja dhe vajza e Millosheviqit kanë konto të veçanta në Zvicër. Siç është bërë e ditur, e njëjta gjë vlenë edhe për ish kryeministrin jugosllav Mirko Marjonoviq i cili kishte nën mbikqyrje tregtinë dhe eksportin në drithëra për në Rusi në vitet 90-ta. Po ashtu edhe Dragan Tomiq ndihmës i Millosheviqit dhe ish kryetar parlamenti. Edhe dy përkrahësit kyq të Millosheviqit, Nikolla Shainoviq, ish zëvendës kryeministër i cili kishte nën kontroll tregtinë me materiale të çmueshme dhe, Dushan Markoviq, ish zëvendës i partisë socialiste, të cilët i kanë kontot bankare në Bejrut. Kuptohet edhe Nikolla Shainoviq është ndër ata që kanë bërë krime në Kosovë.Millosheviqi kishte nën kontroll, përkatësisht kishte monopol të plotë edhe në doganat e vendit. 

Ai bashkë me klanin e tij, pesë vitet e fundit i kishin liruar nga doganat të gjithë të afërmit e linjës së tyre, të cilët një përqindje e kanë derdhur në fondet sekrete të Millosheviqit.Banka e Beogradit e zonjës Vuçiq ishte urdhëruar të paguante para për kompaninë televizive të vajzës të Millosheviqit, Marias, dhe për kompaninë tregtare të djalit të Millosheviqit, Markos. Kjo do të thotë që klika shtetërore e Millosheviqit kishte arritur ti fshehë fondet qeveritare për ti siguruar ato nga sanksionet, me çrast është manipuluar edhe me Bankën Evropiane. Siç dihet, para sanksioneve, Millosheviqi kishte ndërtuar infrastrukturë të fshehtë 
përmes shërbimeve greke në Qipro, dhe banka e cila do ti thente sanksionet ishte ajo e Qipros.Qiproja ishte vendi ku deponoheshin mijëra miliona dollarë nga Serbia. Këto fonde shpërndaheshin pastaj nëpër vende të tjera, apo në emër të kompanive anonime të regjistruara në Qipro. Branka Vuçiq, si drejtuese e Bankës së Beogradit, ishte ideatore dhe realizatore kryesore e realizimit të këtyre projekteve. Sdo mend se kontot private të Shainoviqit dhe Markoviqit në Bejrut i kontrollon djali i Shainoviqit, i cili është tregtar atje.Shainoviqi, Markoviqi dhe zonja Vuqiq shumë shpesh kishin shkuar si turistë në Bejrut. Me një fjalë, klani i Millosheviqit është shumë i pasur dhe njerëzit e tij edhe më tutje kanë ndikim dhe mbajnë pozita me rëndësi në Serbi, si në qeverinë serbe, në ushtri, polici, gjykata ashtu edhe në ekonominë e vendit. 

Ata kanë miq edhe përkrahës edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare.Gjykata serbe ua ngriti aktakuzën për spiunazhë tek shërbimet franceze pesë pjesëtarëve të policisë serbe të cilët ishin të ngarkuar nga shërbimet sekrete franceze për ta destabilizuar Federatën Socialiste të Jugosllavisë. (Ato kishin formuar organizatën ilegale PAUK (Marimanga). Ky grup, sipas informatave, ka përgatitur edhe vrasjen e Sllobodan Millosheviqit. Pesë të akuzuarit: Jugosllav Petrushiq (38), Millorad Pelenis (36), Sllobodan Orosllanin (47), Petroviq (26), ishin akuzuar si spiunë të Francës, në periudhën e bombardimeve të NATO-s mbi Jugosllavinë gjatë vitit 1999. Petrushiq, Pelenis dhe Petroviq ishin akuzuar edhe për vrasjen e tre shqiptarëve të pafajshëm. Petrushiq, sipas dokumentacionit zyrtar, është nënshtetas francez.Grupi ilegal Pauk (Marimanga) ishte formuar në vitin 1999 nga një grup klandestin. Këta sipas aktakuzës së gjykatësit hetues dhe prokurorit Nebojsha Maras kishin përgatitur projektin për vrasjen e Millosheviqit, sipas planeve të shërbimeve të kundërzbulimit francez. Po ashtu zyrtarët e policisë së fshehtë të linjës së Millosheviqit kohë pas kohe kishin arrestuar një numër të konsiderueshëm të aktivistëve të Otporit. Vetëm gjatë dy muajve janë arrestuar 400 aktivistë të kësaj organizate studentore, të cilët policia i ka marrë në biseda informative dhe pastaj i ka liruar. Shumica e akuzave dhe denoncimeve të bëra ndaj Otporit ishin se ata financoheshin nga Perëndimi për rrëzimin e regjimit të Millosheviqit. Ky grup ishte specializuar për të likuiduar udhëheqësit përmes ndeshjeve të inskenuara me kamionë me zallë. 

Njerëzit e këtij grupi kishin përgatitur një njësi prej 180 vetësh të cilët i kishin dërguar si mercenarë dhe kishin luftuar në anën e MOBUTAS kundër KOBILES. Gjithmonë sipas aktakuzës një pjesë e këtij grupi thuhej se gjendej në Mal të Zi, ku po formonin njësinë speciale të MUP-it të Malit të Zi. Mirëpo një akuzë të 
tillë MUP-i i Malit të Zi e kishte hudhur poshtë.Faktet dhe analizat që janë bërë rreth grupit Pauk tregojnë se ata ishin pjesëtarë të shërbimit sekret 
serb të cilët i kanë përdorur për të ngritur afera dhe për të shkaktuar probleme në dobi të politikës serbe (panserbe).Shërbime të veçanta, përmes mediave, grupit klanor të Millosheviqit i ka kryer edhe sekretari federativ për informata Goran Matiç.Një rëndësi të veçantë kishte operacioni i quajtur Patkoi, që përkonte më shuarjen e kryengritjes dhe ndërrimin e strukturës etnike në Kosovë. Lidhur me këtë, për zbulim sekreti, i është marrë grada kolonelit rezervë Dragutin Vuksiq (54), për dëmtim të reputacionit të shtetit dhe dëmtim të nderit e reputacionit të ushtrisë. Vuksiq është anëtar i Lëvizjes për Serbi Demokratike të cilën e kryeson ish komandanti Momqillo Perishiq, i cili ishte suspenduar në vitin 1998. Edhe këtij të fundit iu kishte marrë grada nga gjyqi ushtarak për mospërfillje totale të detyrave dhe përgjegjësisë së oficerit.Duhet kujtuar se gjatë periudhës së suprimimit të autonomisë së Kosovës, pushtetarët serbë paralelisht kanë shkatërruar (pezulluar) shumë kuadra dhe institucione. Zhvillimi i sistemit pluralist në Kosovë, shërbimeve sekrete serbe u kishte çitur nga dora (nga kontrolli) shumë segmente, edhe pse këto shërbime edhe më tutje tentonin tua jipnin kahjen e nevojshme. Partitë politike shqiptare, institucionet e brishta të asaj kohe, personalitetet e veçanta dhe në tërësi Lëvizja Popullore ishin objekt i përcjelljes dhe i përpunimit sistematik. 

Gjatë vitit 1990 kreu i shërbimeve informative serbe  Jovica Stanishiq ka pasur një varg takimesh të fshehta me drejtues të caktuar të jetës politike në Kosovë. Gjatë tërë kohës shërbimet serbe kanë tentuar të infiltrojnë në radhët e partive pluraliste në Kosovë agjentë efikas serbë të cilët janë orvatur ti mbajnë nën kontroll këto linja që ishin të fuqishme në atë periudhë, dhe ecnin me hapa të matur drejt përforcimit dhe përvetësimit të sistemit demokratik. Një segment tjetër, ku shërbimet sekrete serbe kishin investuar e përgatitur rrjete të tëra, ishte edhe tendenca për ta vënë nën kontroll lëvizjen ilegale të Kosovës. Për këto projekte e ka vënë në shërbim klasën naive dhe të papërgjegjshme ndaj politikës së Kosovës. Në këtë diagonale forcat serbe të sigurimit tërhiqnin edhe vijën e përçarjeve dhe vëllavrasjeve. Në këtë kontekst u tentua të bëhet edhe copëzimi i faktorit politik e financiar, por edhe ndarja në dy krah e faktorit ushtarak shqiptar. Këto shërbime Kosovën tentonin ta shndërronin në një teatër kukullash.Në vatrat e luftës në Bosnjë dhe Kroaci, njësitë paraushtarake Serbia i dërgonte bashkë me formacionet ushtarake të të ashtuquajturës ushtri jugosllave. Këto formacione njëkohësisht edhe bënin kontrollimin e grupeve, njësive dhe reparteve më të gjëra të UJ-së për të mos dezertuar. Kjo praktikë është aplikuar më vonë edhe gjatë luftës në Kosovë.1.Grada Serbe e Lëvizjes Serbe të Ripërtritjes (SPO) e drejtuar nga Vuk Drashkoviq, e kishte përgatitur një formacion për pjesëmarrje në këto luftëra të përbërë prej 11 mijë vetëve me të cilët ka komanduar Gjorgje Bozhiq  Gisha e më pas Çeko Daçeviq.2.Garda Nacionale Serbe e Ripërtrirjes Popullore Serbe (SNO) e Mirko Joviqit kishte përgatitur 3000 njerëz, me të cilët ka komanduar Dragosllav Bokan.3. Partia Radikale Serbe (SRS) dhe Lëvizja Çetnike Serbe kishin organizuar formacionin Shqiponjat e Bardha. 

Kishin 3000 njerëz të cilët i komandonte togeri Branisllav Vakiq. Me këtë formacion vepronte edhe formacioni i kapiten Draganit, i cili numëronte 500 njerëz dhe afër 100 pjesëtarë të «kninxhinjëve», paramilitarë që kishin vepruar në Knin, të komanduar nga Millan Martiq nga Knini.4. Partia e Unitetit Serb (SSN) kishte përgatitur gardën vullnetare me të cilën ka operuar Zhelko Razhnjatoviq - Arkan, zëvendës i të cilit ishte Mihajlo Ulemek. Këto formacione paraushtarake dhe paramilitare serbe, pjesëmarrëse në krimet kryesore në Bosnjë, Kroaci dhe Kosovë ishin sajuar nga partitë politike serbe.Këto njësi ishin të parapara 
si formacione paramilitare, të cilat kishin për detyrë spastrimin etnik të popullatës joserbe në ish Jugosllavi.Sipas shumë burimeve Arkani e kishte vrarë drejtorin e Rafinerisë së Naftës INA të Zagrebit Dragolub Gjurkoviqin, edhe pse zyrtarisht është thënë se këtë vrasje e ka bërë Gjorgje Bozhoviq  Gishka. Është karakteristike se një fat kriminal e gjen edhe gazetaren e njohur Dada Vujasinoviq, e cila pas botimit të teksteve me biografi të Arkanit ishte gjetur e vrarë vetëm disa ditë pasi Arkani ia kishte tërhequr vërejtjen. Arkani kishte vjedhur ari me vlerë të pakufizueshme nga viktimat në Kroaci, Bosnjë dhe Kosovë.Arkanit dhe Zoran Stefanoviqit, shefat e KOS-it u kishin dhënë detyrë organizimin e kryengritjes në krahinën e Kninit dhe ballafaqimin e parë me kroatët, në mënyrë që forcat e armatosura serbe të kenë pretekst për ndërhyrje. Arkani dhe Stefanoviqi pas kryerjes së një varg aksionesh në Republikën Kroate, hetohen nga shërbimi sekret kroat dhe pas një kohe të shkurtër arrijnë ti kapin në vepra konkrete, me çrast i arrestojnë. 

Mirëpo, shumë shpejt qarqet e KOS-it dhe MUP-it federativ, i cili edhe më tutje ishte valid në Kroaci arrijnë ti lirojnë këta kriminelë ordinerë në kushte dhe rrethana krejtësisht të paqarta. Arkani dhe Zoran Stefanoviqi me urdhëra të KOS-it ushtarak, në Kroaci kishin kryer operacionin «Tuneli», i cili kishte për qëllim sulmin e befasishëm të reparteve të UJ-së, me qëllim që forcat e UJ-së pastaj të kenë hapësirë veprimi. Po ashtu këta të dy, kuptohet me urdhër të KOS-it, e udhëhoqën edhe operacionin tjetër të shifruar «Opera».Shumica e pjesëtarëve të këtyre operacioneve arrestohen nga forcat e sigurimit kroat në vitin 1994, 
respektivisht 1995, me çrast gjatë hetimeve të zhvilluara kundër tyre, sigurimi kroat arrin ta zbulon edhe operacionin e njohur «Shpegel» dhe ta ndriçon operacionin «Tuneli».Në fillim të prillit të vitit 1992 në Bosnjë, në hyrje të Belinjës u bë një masakër masive mbi popullatën vendase. Njësia Arkanit që e kreu këtë veprim kishte të bëjë me inicimin e konfliktit mes serbëve dhe boshnjakëve. Boshnjakët në pamundësi për të rezistuar, u detyruan të ikin e pastaj Arkani hyn duke e plaçkitur këtë vend. Gjatë këtij konflikti qytetar Arkani arrin ta plaçkitë shërbimin e kontabilitetit në Belinjë. Pas këtij akti e lë Belinjën dhe kalon në Zvornik.Arkani në Bosnjë e ka drejtuar edhe operacionin «Ballafaqimi» i cili u aplikua në Bosnjën Qendrore, për krijimin e kampeve të përqendrimit ku grumbulloheshin njerëzit e ndryshëm të përkatësisë boshnjake e kroate kinse me qëllim të mbajtjes nën kontroll. 

Të gjithë shefat e kampeve të përqendrimit ishin anëtarë aktivë apo rezervë të strukturave të KOS-it ushtarak.Fillimisht Radovan Karagjiq kishte formuar organizatën famëkeqe Tajfun e cila mblidhte informata për njerëz dhe e bënte likuidimin e tyre. Kësaj organizate iu bashkangjit edhe njëri ndër figurat më të fuqishme të KOS-it Dragan Devedllaka, i cili u takonte njerëzve kryesorë të shërbimit të sigurimit shtetëror të Ministrisë së Brendshme të BH-së, i cili qëndroi në këtë organizim deri në fund të luftës. Devedllaka ishte shef në shtabin e njësisë të cilën e komandonte Arkani.Nga këto formacione dhe pakënaqësitë e shkaktuara për shkak të vrasjeve të shumta të nëntokës serbe si dhe nga pakënaqësitë e luftëtarëve serbë pjesëmarrës në luftërat e ndryshme, shikuar këtu edhe gjendjen materiale dhe rrjedhën e zhvillimeve politike në Serbi, u krijua organizata terroriste e ashtuquajtur Ushtria Çlirimtare Serbe. Qëllimet e kësaj organizate pretendojnë të jenë sulmet ndaj qeverisë së Beogradit - të njerëzve të Millosheviqit në tri faza, likuidimi i personaliteteve të njohura serbe si dhe restaurimi i monarkisë serbe. Bojkotimi dhe sabotimi nëpër qytetet kryesore të Serbisë, depërtimi i tyre nëpër gjykata dhe stacione policore, përgatitja e gjeneratave të reja me koncepte të reja të formimit të Serbisë së Madhe në Evropën e Bashkuar, krijimi i njësive të UÇS-së në Mal të Zi, Bosnjë, Maqedoni, Kosovë, Kosovë Lindore etj.

Sipas të gjitha gjasave bartësit e kësaj organizate terroriste, direkt ose indirekt e kishin marrë bekimin për veprime të tilla nga Momçillo Perishiq, ish shef i 
ushtrisë jugosllave, më vonë udhëheqës i opozitës dhe person kritik i Millosheviqit. E ashtuquajtura UÇS kishte marrë obligim se do të bënte edhe përmirësimin e kushteve të luftëtarëve serbë. Grupi i UÇS-së kishin planifikuar forma të veprimeve sabotuese edhe në Kosovë. Grupe të ndryshme që vepronin dhe veprojnë në kuadër të të ashtuquajturës UÇS kishin planifikuar edhe vrasjen e Millosheviqit dhe të Nebojsha Pavkoviqit.Sigurimi serb kishte arritur të arrestonte pjesëtarët e një celule të kësaj organizate terroriste, shumica prej të cilëve ishin ish oficerë të armatës, ish pjesëtarë të MUP-it serb, kuadra të shërbimeve informative, punëtorë operativë etj. E ashtuquajtura UÇS ishte deklaruar si organizim ushtarak në tetor të vitit të 2000 pasi mori përsipër vrasjen e katër opozitarëve serbë të regjimit të Beogradit si dhe një varg të aksioneve të kryera në Kosovë. Nacionalistët serbë janë të hidhëruar sidomos për kalimin e Kosovës nën mbikëqyrjen e UNMIK-ut.Siç është bërë e ditur, shantazhet edhe më tutje mbeten element i dorës së parë për shërbimet serbe. 

...Ndër proceset me prioritet të shërbimeve serbe ka të dhëna se është ta dezorientojnë TMK-në, dhe përmes aferave të ndryshme ta kopromitojnë edhe si strukturë edhe si institucion. Pastaj kanë përgatitur dhe po përgatisin konflikte të cilat qojnë tek konfrontimet e shqiptarëve me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare. Është punuar edhe në nxitjen e problemeve ndëretnike me qëllim që të krijohet përshtypja se ne nuk jemi të aftë për të vetëqeverisur. Siç është thënë edhe 
më herët, shërbimet serbe kanë përgatitur një kuadër të përsosur mobil, të trajnuar gjatë për lansimin e dezinformatave për ta përgatitur opinionin kundër nesh. Në këtë drejtim punojnë ekipe të tëra. Përmes ish kuadrove, lidhje të mëhershme të Arkanit dhe ish punëtorëve tjerë të sigurimit që kanë vepruar në Kosovë, është përgatitur dhe ngritur rrjeti i mafiozëve të cilët e kanë organizuar nëntokën kosovare e kanë përsosur botën e krimit e cila kontrollohet nga qarqet e shërbimeve serbe. Edhe droga, prostitucioni, falsifikimet e ndryshme, kalimet ilegale dhe linjat tjera kladestine janë të organizuara dhe të drejtuara nga shërbimet serbe, e që në këto rrjete edhe shqiptarët e Kosovës, Shqipërisë, Malit të Zi, Maqedonisë, Preshevës etj., janë mjaft të kyqur në këto linja, sepse aftësitë profesionale të shërbimit sekret serb i kanë shoshitur lidhjet e veta në Kosovë e Maqedoni, Mal të Zi e Bujanovc dhe kanë nxjerrë strukturat e nevojshme duke i kyqur në nyjet kyqe të shoqërisë sonë, të cilët nganjëherë edhe paraqiten në forma shumë prefide me kundërshtitë e tyre, kuptohet, të përgatitur nga truri i shërbimit të sigurimit shtetëror serb (SDB) shërbim ky që punon sipas projeksioneve të Akademisë së Shkencave Serbe, sipas instruktorëve ushtarakë të ish OZN-ës dhe UDB-së të përgatitur si gjenerata në të kaluarën në detyra afatgjata, të cilët kontrollohen nga Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme të Serbisë (MUP) dhe nga strukturat e ish shërbimit federal të cilët kanë marrë detyra të reja në ish republikat dhe pjesët tjera të ish Jugosllavisë, por tani të drejtuara dhe të kontrolluara nga instruktorët e qeverisë serbe, të ndihmuara nga linjat e shërbimeve ruse, greke etj. 

Në këtë drejtim ekzistojnë linja zyrtare të shërbimit serb në Mal të Zi me një fushëveprim mjaft të gjërë që përfshin kontrollimin e një pjese të Kosovës, veçanërisht Rrafshit të Dukagjinit dhe të Shqipërisë duke filluar nga Shkodra e pjesë tjera të brezit kufitar. Po ashtu, edhe në Maqedoni shërbimet sekrete serbe kanë të instaluar qendra të fuqishme të zbulimit, kundërzbulimit dhe të kontrollimit dhe analizave të informatave të ndryshme duke përfshirë edhe 
pjesën e Kosovës në kufi me Maqedoninë dhe duke i kordinuar punët me shërbimet greke, të cilat u japin ndihmesë të madhe. Sikurse që në Kosovë 
shërbimi sekret serb ka të instaluar rrjetin e vet nëpër enklava, ky konfiguracion ekziston edhe në Kroaci dhe Bosnjë në pjesët me donimin serb. Edhe në Kosovën Lindore (Preshevë e Bujanoc) si pjesë kufitare me Kosovën, të frekuentuara edhe nga luftimet e bëra kohë më parë, shërbimet serbe kanë konsoliduar baza të forta të MUP-it dhe njerëzve tjerë me detyra të veçanta dhe strategji te fuqishme veprimi. Edhe shumë pjesë të Kosovës në kufi me Preshevë e Bujanoc, e njëjta gjë është edhe me Merdare, kufirin serb që përfshin pjesën e Podujevës, vend ky që është shndërruar në një laborator informativ dhe kontaktesh me të gjitha strukturat.Një kohë, zyrtarisht këto shërbime i kontrollonte rrjeti i DB-së në krye me gjeneral kolonelin Radomir Markoviç (53). 

Ndërsa përgjegjës për drejtorinë e Kosovës në këtë lëmi ishte gjeneral nënkolonel Obrad Stefanoviq (46). Dy të lartëpërmendurit kujdeseshin për sigurimin e fondeve për ti mbuluar shpenzimet e këtij sektori, pra për ta siguruar buxhetin e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme, fond ky i cili është plotësuar nga fondet sekrete që burojnë prej trafikimit të paligjshëm të drogës, armëve, cigareve, alkoolit etj., të cilat përdoren për ti paguar punëtorët operativë të linjave të ndryshme sekrete që punojnë për këto shërbime. Shërbimet e brendshme të MUP-it serb i kanë degëzimet e këtyre trafiqeve në tërë Europën Perëndimore. Që nga vitet e 80-ta kanë siguruar një monopol në këtë drejtim. Duhet cekur se në këto vorbulla janë luajtur shumë role për likuidimin  anashkalimin dhe mosavancimin e linjave të padëgjueshme. Padyshim, sekretariati i punëve të brendshme gëzonte një qasje të pakufizueshme edhe tek shumica e sektoreve të ekonomisë zyrtare, siç është fjala tek këmbimet komerciale, shërbimet bankiare, digasteret e mëdha ekonomike etj. Nga kjo del se formacionet e DB-së, MUP-it, KOS-it etj., pas shkatërrimit të ish Jugosllavisë janë zvogëluar si shumë formacione masive dhe janë riorganizuar në grupe operative, duke caktuar grupe ekspertësh për lëmitë e ndryshme përkatëse. Supozojmë se këto shërbime përgatitin një grup të agjentëve për ta instaluar në Kosovë. Këta përgatiten enkas për këtë çështje duke i studiuar rrethanat e atij vendi, duke punuar në rekrutimin e agjentëve të fshehtë në strukturat e të gjitha shkallëve të shoqërisë, duke filluar nga qarqet intelektuale e politike të gjitha qendrave shoqërore ku ka shqiptarë, duke i përfshirë këtu edhe romët, goranët e kufirit, e struktura të tjera. Këta merren me mbledhjen e informatave duke filluar nga më të thjeshtat, duke përhapur dezinformata, kanë për detyrë të mbajnë aktuale luftën e ftohtë dhe luftën speciale ndaj Kosovës. 

Përgjegjës për këto linja në fillim të vitit 1998 dhe 1999 ishte ministri Vlajko Stoilkoviq. Ky kishte ndërtuar një rrjet mjaft aktiv edhe në botën e jashtme në formë direkte përmes bashkëpunëtorëve të cilët i përdorte për të luajtur lojëra politike dhe propagandistike. Pastaj kishte rregulluar punën me shumë kanale diplomatike, në adresat e Beogradit në shumë vende të Evropës, duke i krijuar disa qeliza të shërbimit të DB-së edhe në SHBA me detyra të kundërzbulimit, infiltrimit dhe operacioneve speciale.Rrjetet e kundërspiunazhit që kishte ndërtuar gjenerali Aleksandër Vasileviq i cili një periudhë ishte zëvëndësshef i drejtorisë së sigurimit dhe kundërzbulimit të udhëhequr nga gjeneral majori Millan Vasiq, nga Veselin Slivançanin, oficer i sigurimit për Korpusin e Pçinjit, pastaj Radomir Marjanoviq të cilin e zëvendëson Vlladimir Llazareviq, i caktuar në krye të komandës së Armatës III-të, Nebojsha Pavkoviq shef i komandës së lartë në shtabin e përgjithshëm, kanë aktivizuar të gjitha linjat komanduese ta mbajnë Kosovën dhe pjesët tjera të ish Jugosllavisë me interes të veçantë nën presione dhe nën llupën e shërbimit të kundërzbulimit dhe informimit. Grupi i lartëcekur kohë pas kohe u bën vizita nëpër zonat operative në drejtim të Kosovës duke 
përfshirë Sanxhakun e Malin e Zi, pjesët verilindore dhe lindore të Kosovës. Në këto vizita vazhdimisht marrin pjesë edhe shefat e lartë të sigurimit si Geza Farkash, shef i sigurimit në Aviacionin Luftarak dhe mbrojtjen kundërajrore, pastaj Branko Gerga, Aleksandër Vasileviq etj. 

Ky kuadër i eprorëve të lartë të shërbimit informativ ushtarak (VOS) tentojnë ti realizojnë objektivat e parashikuara për Kosovë, duke riorganizuar pothuajse 
të gjitha fuqitë në këtë aspekt. Këtu duhet cekur se janë duke i futur në funksion shumë stacione të radiove të fshehta, janë duke i aktivizuar disa stacione lokale.Mirëpo me fillimin e reformave në Serbi nën presionet e shtuara nga popullsia serbe dhe Bashkësia Ndërkombëtare për demokratizimin e Serbisë, disa kuadro të rrethit të ngushtë të Millosheviqit fillojnë të lëshojnë pe në shumë segmente, për çka ky i fundit fillon me ndërrimin e pozitave drejtuese dhe suspendimin e tyre edhe pse ishin kuadra të larta, siç është rasti me kryeshefin e shërbimit të sigurimit të UJ-së, gjeneralin Aleksandër Dimitrieviq, të cilin Millosheviqi e largoi nga posti më 24 mars 1999. Sikurse që ndodhi më vonë me gjeneralin Pavkoviq, dhe ministrin serb të policisë Dushan Mihajloviq.Gjeneral kolonelit të drejtorisë së shtabit qendror të ushtrisë serbe, Zhivorad Vujiçiç i ngarkuar për financa, ju kishte caktuar një muaj paraburgim për shkak të keqpërdorimit të pozitës dhe korrupsionit. Vlen të ceket se Vujiqiq ishte lidhje e ish ministrit serb të mbrojtjes Pavle Bullatoviq. Në rastin konkret, nuk bëhet fjalë gjithaq për korrupsion por, më tepër bëhet fjalë rreth luftës së ashpër që po zhvillohet në Serbi mes forcave të ashtuquajtura reformiste dhe ithtarëve të Millosheviqit, të cilët edhe më tutje e kanë ndikimin në radhët e ushtrisë, policisë, si dhe tek shumë drejtues të MUP-it serb.Të gjitha shpenzimet e 
shërbimit të sigurimit shtetëror serb në Mal të Zi, Maqedoni, Kosovë, Preshevë, Bujanoc e më gjerë janë bërë e bëhen me qëllim që Serbia ta mban nën kontroll çështjen e këtyre pjesëve duke aluduar që ti pengon në shkëputjen e tyre dhe në pavarsimin total. Në këtë drejtim Serbia është e lidhur drejtpërsëdrejti me Rusinë e cila e mbështet ndërkombëtarisht, financiarisht, ushtarakisht etj. Pos kësaj ka edhe interesa strategjike që Rusia tenton ta realizon përmes Serbisë, për të mbetur në Ballkan. 

Në përgatitjen e kuadrove të shërbimit serb por edhe të bashkëpunëtorëve të shërbimit serb në vende të ndryshme një numër të vogël e përgatitin edhe 
instruktorët e lobit serbo-izraelit. Forma se si është duke u punuar për tu arritur ky qëllim është e ngjashme me bisedimet e fshehta rreth Kosovës të 
zhvilluara gjatë viteve 97-98.Këto takime, siç kemi mësuar nga dëshmitë e fundit në Gjyqin e Hagës nuk janë mbajtur në rrugët zyrtare apo të zakonshme 
politike por në shtëpi të fshehta private me njerëz të shërbimit sekret, siç është rasti me Ivica Stanishiqin, ish shef i sigurimit shtetëror. Edhe pse shumica e zyrtarëve serb të policisë dhe shërbimeve sekrete është dashur të jenë vet me urdhërdhënës, disa prej tyre kanë marrë pjesë edhe në masakra dhe ekzekutime masive, siç është rasti me Nikolla Shainoviqin, Sreten Llukiqin, gjeneral, i cili një kohë ishte shef i forcave të Ministrisë se Brendshme të Serbisë, i cili ishte dekoruar nga Sllobodan Millosheviqi me urdhërin e Flamurit Jugosllav të rendit të parë. Këta ishin aktorët kryesorë që e udhëhoqën operacionin për spastrimin e Kosovës nga popullsia shqiptare. Ishin përgjegjës edhe për masakrën e Reçakut. Gjenerali i Ministrisë së Brendshme Sreten Llukiq ishte pjesëmarrës edhe në disa krime në Bosnje më 1992, në Vishegrad (1995) dhe në Srebrenicë. Këta dhe pasuesit e tyre janë zyrtarët me të cilët u bisedua rreth statusit të Kosovës. Po ashtu, edhe sot po bisedohet me pasuesit e tyre rreth të njëjtës çështje  Kosovës.Forcat e sigurimit serb e kanë tërhequr një lev që para Bashkësisë Ndërkombëtare e arsyeton dhe stabilizon çështjen serbe në përgjithësi, me dërgimin e Millosheviqit dhe disa drejtuesve ushtarakë në Tribunalin e Hagës.

Në fakt serbët përmes spekulimeve dhe lojërave të shërbimit sekret tentojnë ta mbajnë gjendjen e tendosur në Kosovë. Mirëpo, sidoqoftë mbledhja e Dejtonit 
ishte ajo që e frenoi projektin e Serbisë së Madhe. Shërbimet sekrete serbe ishin dhe mbeten orkestruesit kryesorë ushtarakë dhe politikë të destabilitetit të situatës në Bosnjë, Vojvodinë, Kosovë, Kosovë Lindore, Maqedoni etj. Para disa ditësh, agjenturat serbe në Shqipëri kanë shpërndarë pamflete kundër pavarësisë së Kosovës.Këto shërbime kanë angazhuar përmes lidhjeve serbe analistë dhe njerëz me autoritet në gjithë arenën ndërkombtare për ta avancuar çështjen serbe dhe për ta ngritur në një stabilitet politik. Në këtë kontekst është duke u shfrytëzuar lobi serb në Evropë, në Amerikë, institutet e ndryshme ndërkombëtare, përkrahja politike e Rusisë, Kinës, Greqisë e vendeve të tjera që kanë simpati dhe miq si me Serbinë. Janë përdorur letra qarkore nga pala demokrate drejtuar përsonaliteteve më të mëdha me ndikim botëror si Kofi Anan, Kristofer, Solana etj.Në anën tjetër nga po ato shërbime është formuar e ashtuquajtura Armata Çlirimtare Serbe për Kosovë e Metohi si krijesë ekstreme, për ti arsyetuar veprimet ekstreme të politikës interne serbe. Kjo organizatë siç kemi përmendur edhe më parë është themeluar diku kah dhjetori i vitit 2000, ndërsa si ide për themelimin e kësaj organizate është diskutuar në prillin e vitit 1999, ku janë mbajtur disa takime, dy prej të cilave në ndërtesën e Këshillit Ekzekutiv në Prishtinë. Në këtë mbledhje ishte pjesëmarrës edhe kryeshefi i UDB-së për Kosovë, Mishko Llakoviq, ekspert i njohur për plane dhe analiza, pastaj Zoran Stajoviq dhe Xhafer Beiqi njëri prej udbashëve në zë. 

Duke analizuar burimet informative të shtypit, del se njëri ndër anëtarët e kësaj organizate serbe ishte edhe Selim Goxhufi nga Prishtina, i cili ishte pjesëmarrës në mbledhjen e tretë të të ashtuquajturës Armatë Kombëtare Serbe për Kosovë e Metohi.Pjesëtar tjetër që e ka ndihmuar këtë organizatë është edhe Zoran Stijoviq ekspert i specializuar për propagandë dhe kundërpropagandë kundër shqiptarëve sidomos kundër vijës patriotike. Ky me ekipin e vet, që është i ngritur në rrjet profesional e që është aktual edhe pas tërheqjes së serbëve nga Kosova, në mënyrë të përsosur e kanë kryer punën e vet, duke ngjallur vëllavrasjen mes shqiptarëve, duke krijuar përçarje ndërfetare, partiake e grupore, duke krijuar afera kundër grupeve dhe individëve, duke propaganduar dobësitë e rretheve të caktuara, duke ngjallë urrejtjen ndëretnike, e shumë komplotë të tjera.Një rol të veçantë në të ashtuquajturën Armatë Kombëtare Serbe për Kosovë e Metohi e kanë luajtur edhe Xhafer Beqiri nga Podujeva, Mishko Llakoviq, Zoran Stoioviq, Radoslav Llukiqi, David Gaiq, Millan Llakoviq, Zoran Dragoviq, punëtorë të MUP-it serb të cilët banonin dhe vepronin në Beograd por me ftesë arrijnë më 26 maj 1999. Siç u cek edhe më lartë në shumë dokumentacione, e ashtuquajtura Armata Kombëtare Serbe për Kosovë e Metohi, quhet edhe Ushtria për Çlirimin e Jugut të Serbisë. Disa nga pjesëtarët e kësaj armate rrinë nga një kohë edhe në Republikën Serbe, në Belinje e gjetkë duke i përfshirë këtu edhe pjesëtarët shqiptarë të cilët hyjnë ilegalisht kohë pas kohe në Kosovë me detyra të veçanta. Ata në Kosovë rrijnë tek miqtë e tyre, që njëherit janë edhe lidhje të shërbimit sekret të MUP-it. 

Një kohë kjo organizatë terroriste është quajtur Ushtria Çlirimtare Serbe, mirëpo diku kah mesi i dhjetorit merr emrin Armata Çlirimtare Serbe e Kosovës dhe 
Metohisë (SOA). Aksionet e para kjo oganizatë i ka ndërmarrë në korrik të vitit 1999, kundër pjesëtarëve të minoritetit serb. Pjestarët e kësaj organizate ushtarake terroriste ishin të njohur edhe në luftën e Bosnjës, Kroacisë, Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë, si mercenarë të paguar, e njohin mirë linjën e divizionit. Shumica e këtyre pjesëtarëve janë ushtruar nga eprorët e Beretave të Kuqe, formacion ky i cili llogaritet elitë në ushtrinë jugosllave. Disa pjesëtarë të të ashtuquajturës Armatë Kombëtare Serbe janë sistemuar edhe nga ish formacioni ushtarak terrorist i frenkistëve, të cilin e drejtonte Frenki Simatoviq. Kjo organizatë ka ndikim në zhvillimet aktuale të politikës serbe. Që nga formimi e gjerë më sot kjo organizate terroriste ka pasë edhe disa probleme të brendshme por ka pasë pengesa në zhvillimin e saj, mirëpo në shumicën e rasteve i ka çeruar hesapet fizikisht me kundërshtarë. Vetëm pse Monçillo Trajkoviq i sygjeron drejtuesit e SOA-së për veprime të pakontrolluara, 2-3 muaj më vonë i pason një aksident në apartamentin e tij në lagjen « Dardania » në Prishtinë gjatë vitit 1999. Kjo organizatë kishte planifikuar të ndërmerr një sulm në Grackë të Lypjanit të shifruar « Sreb » (Drapëri), në të cilin u vranë 12 serbë. Ky sulm nga 
instruktorët ushtarakë serbë ishte bërë me qëllim që të fillon përpunimi i opinionit të jashtëm duke i paraqitur serbët viktima të shqiptarëve, duke pasë për qëllim edhe tërheqjen e vëmendjes së opinionit nga krimet e mëdha serbe.

Sdo mend se dyshohet se edhe vrasja makabre e vrasjes së serbëve në autobusin në Merdar derisa po vinin në Kosovë është vepër e kësaj organizate.Këtu e fillon aktivitetin e vet kjo organizatë famëkeqe terroriste të cilës fare nuk po i kushtohet vëmendje as nga ndërkombëtarët e as nga vendorët, disi është lënë pas dore. Aksioni i ndërmarrë në Grackë të Lipjanit sishte asgjë më shumë se një fillim i ri i kësaj organizate. Pra ishte ajo periudhë kur e ashtuquajtura Ushtria Çlirimtare e Serbisë po shndërrohej në Armatën Kombëtare Serbe të Kosovës e Metohisë. Në kuadër të kësaj armate, pos sektoreve tjera ekziston edhe sektori i propagandës dhe agjitacionit, siç përmendëm edhe më herët i përbërë nga njerëz profesionistë rrjeti i të cilëve e mbulon tërë Kosovën. Meqenëse pas një kohe, aksionit të ndërmarrë në Grackë të Lipjanit fillon ti dalë duçi, organet e sigurimit serb i burgosin disa nga këta pjesëtarë (më shumë edhe për ti përpunuar rreth rastit) të cilët pas pak lirohen me anën e një amnestie.Ky formacion ilegal ushtarak, pos tjerash, ka për qëllim edhe krijimin e një disidence antiqeveritare nga përkrahës të Serbisë, si bërthamë e ardhshme që do të përkrahë haptazi projektin serb në gjeopolitikën e re. Në radhë të dytë njerëzit e shërbimeve sekrete të kësaj organizate ushtarake, kuptohet terroriste ka përgatitur kuadra të zotët, për të zhvilluar luftë të ftohtë në Kosovë dhe përmes shërbimeve sekrete që ekzistojnë tek ne dhe shërbimeve të vendeve të huaja që veprojnë në Kosovë. 

Këta të fundit duke i ushqyer me dezinformata, ndërsa të parët me lansime dezinformative duke i cytur mes veti. Për kryerjen e këtyre misioneve të 
spiunazhit, instruktorët e sipërpërmendur kanë satelitët e tyre të instaluar në të gjitha bazat të cilët janë mjaft funksional dhe trupat që sillen rreth tyre (satelitëve) kanë arritur ti ngacmojnë dhe ti provokojnë shumë probleme makar edhe konflikte dhe kërcënime kufitare. Këta bashkë me punëtorët operativë serbë kanë përgatitur disa situata në bashkëpunim edhe me shumë shqiptarë dhe zyrtarë ndërkombëtarë disa ofera të cilat kanë ndikuar jo pak në psikologjinë, moralin dhe ndjenjat e popullit tonë. Siç është rasti i burgosjeve të njëpasnjëshme të komandantëve të ish UÇK-së dhe disa eprorëve të TMK-së e ngjashëm. Këto grupe, qarqet serbe bashkë me instruktorët e të ashtuquajturës Armatë Kombëtare Serbe i kanë dërguar me qendra të specializuara agjenturore. Pasi ti kryejnë këto trajnime ata marrin detyra konkrete agjenturore, të cilët janë të instaluar edhe në Maqedoni, Mal të Zi, Kosovë e vende tjera me ndikim në rrjedhat në politikën ndërkombëtare. Këto baza spiunimi merren edhe me lansimin e informatave të rreme, siç është rasti i informatës së lansuar për 18 serbë e maqedonë të plagosur në Kosovë në janar të vitit 2002. Qëllimi i këtij lansimi të pabazë ishte që të konfirmohet gjendje alarmante e pasigurisë. Pas kësaj vjen edhe deklarimi i Rada Trajkoviqit, kinse për ekzisitmin e varrezave masive të serbëve në Kosovë. Ky lansim u bë nga qarqet ruse, maqedone dhe serbe që veprojnë në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni. Incidenti i tillë nuk ka ndodhur dhe KFOR-i i hedhë poshtë të gjitha lajmet me këtë rast.

Kështu ka ndodhur edhe me fshehjen e kufomave të shqiptarëve të vrarë e të masakruar. Fshehja e gjurmëve të krimit në Kosovë është bërë me urdhër të organeve më të larta serbe. Është urdhëruar që të mbyllen të gjitha informacionet për opinionin publik në rastin e frigoriferëve. Rasti, siç është thënë edhe nga zyrtarët, ishte deklaruar « sekret shtetëror ». Beogradi në sy të botës dhe para mediave botërore është bërë qyteti i varrezave masive me kufoma të 
shqiptarëve. Në këtë aferë me dashje apo pa të janë të përzier krerët e sigurimit të shtetit serb si kreu i sektorit të sigurimit publik të Serbisë, gjenerali Gjorgjeviq, i cili njihet edhe si çelësi i këtij problemi, pastaj Vladimir Gjorgjeviq, Dragan Kaleusha, kapiten, ministri i atëhershëm i punëve të brendshme Vlajko Stojkoviq, gjenerali Radomir Markoviq etj. Pas gjithë kësaj bashkësia ndërkombëtare tenton ta paraqesë Kosovën që në të ardhmen do të jetë pjesë e ish RFJ-së. Kjo është një nënshtrim i ri nga regjimi kriminal i Beogradit. Kjo do të thotë se bashkësia ndërkombëtare i jep shanse të tjera Serbisë për luftëra të reja, për gjakderdhje të reja, për krime të reja. Edhe në rastet e kriminelëve serbë në Kosovë e gjetiu, dëshmitarëve shqiptarë, shërbimi sekret u ka bërë presion që të mos paraqiten në gjykatë apo ti tërheqin aktpaditë kundër ish pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së dhe njerëzve me influencë. Çështë më keq, këto shërbime kanë organizuar pastaj tërheqjen e 90% të të dënuarve serbë nga burgjet e Kosovës që janë nën mbikëqyrjen e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. Pra, kanë arritur që të burgosurit serbë të ikin (të thyejnë burgun) etj., duke ikur nga burgu i Bondstillit, Mitrovicës, Prishtinës etj. 

« Ikjet » e njëpasnjëshme të kriminelëve serbë nga burgjet tregojnë qartë se çdokund shërbimi sekret serb e ka ndikimin e vet. Në një periudhë shërbimet sekrete informative kishin ndërmarrë një sulm kundër mediave të pavarura serbe, sepse ky ishte edhe një cak përmes të cilit këto shërbime e kontrollonin politikën që u konvenonte, normalisht në të shumtën e rasteve përmes kërcënimeve të buta.Armatimi i gjetur kohë pas kohe në sasi të mëdha në të gjitha enklavat si në Graçanicë, Mitrovicën e ndarë, Fushë Kosovë, Viti, Gorozhdec, Osojan etj., përbëjnë një rrezik përmanent për ardhmërinë e Kosovës e më gjërë. Edhe përkundër presioneve, institucionet siç janë armata dhe policia, shërbimet sekrete e disa digastere tjera informative serbe, pos që është ndërruar kreu i këtyre shërbimeve, nuk është ndërruar as redigjuar strategjia dhe qëllimi i tyre. Përkundrazi, këto shërbime kanë krijuar një strategji të re në kuadër të 
realitetit të ri gjeostrategjik të Evropës së Bashkuar dhe ndërrimeve të fundit që po ndodhin në Ballkan, Europë e më gjërë. Në këtë drejtim në realizimin e këtyre projekteve u kanë ndihmuar mjaft edhe shërbimet e spiunazhit botëror, por edhe linjat diplomatike botërore që kishin dhe kanë simpati ndaj Serbisë. Se është kështu, tregon edhe fakti se në enklavat serbe ku janë të grumbulluar serbët pushteti në të gjitha sferat është paralel, gjykatat janë duke funksionuar paralelisht, por edhe policia që ka një mandat të qëndrueshëm para Bashkësisë Ndërkombëtare duke filluar që nga Rojet e Urës e deri te e ashtuquajtura Armata Kombëtare Serbe për Kosovë e Metohi. Edhe pse disa nga ndërkombëtarët janë duke punuar në këtë drejtim, këto fenomene janë duke vazhduar të jenë prezente edhe më tutje duke mos e lënë anash as prezencën e përfaqësuesve serbë në Parlamentin e Kosovës të cilët kanë qëllime bojkotuese, dezertuese, e qëllime tjera që nuk çojnë në rregullimin e çështjes së Kosovës dhe bashkëjetesës, duke mos u shkëputur për asnjë çast nga Qeveria e Beogradit. 

Në këtë kontekst bashkësia ndërkombëtare UNMIK-u, SHPK-ja, gjykatat etj., janë treguar shumë dorëlirë në këtë drejtim, dhe serbët të cilët bien ndesh me ligjet, lëre që nuk merren në përgjegjësi por janë të privilegjuar. Ligjet në Kosovë kanë dy kute: kutin ndaj shqiptarëve sidomos ndaj çlirimtarëve (pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së) të cilët tani për tani nga « ligji » janë më të pakursyerit në botë dhe kuti ndaj serbëve dhe disa servilëve të shërbimeve serbe të cilët janë 
më shumë se të privilegjuar. Policia tenton ta arreston Millan Ivanoviqin në Mitrovicë për « marifetet » që i ka bërë, duke filluar nga rrahjet dhe plagosjet e dhjetëra pjesëtarëve të KFOR-it dhe policisë ndërkombëtare, e deri tek vrasjet e organizuara, iu la hapësirë për tu larguar sepse ai lajmërohet më parë nga shërbimet sekrete të linjave të ndryshme dhe largohet pa të keqe.Kurse në anën tjetër arrestohet njëri nga komandantët më në zë gjenerali Rrustem Mustafa (Remi) në pikë të ditës. Këtu duhet cekur se shërbimet sekrete serbe duke i përfshirë këtu edhe ato të MUP-it, policisë e resoreve tjera, janë duke e bërë një luftë mediale kundër njerëzve të UÇK-së, të TMK-së dhe njerëzve me autoritet dhe potencial kombëtar. E që bota e qytetëruar në shumë raste e ka gëlltitur këtë propagandë të ashpër, të pabarabartë dhe aspak të vërtetë. Në bazë të kësaj propagande janë arrestuar shumë nga komandantët e UÇK-së dhe TMK-së me akuzat kinse kanë vrarë shqiptarë. Vallë cili nga ekzekutorët serbë e shqiptarë u arrestua për mijëra krime që ndodhën në Kosovë, për mijëra dhunime, për djegie dhe shkatërrim masive të pasurisë? Pse disa nga kriminelët shqipfolës si Muharrem Ibraj e kalibra të tjerë si ky të cilët kanë marrë pjesë në shumë 
krime, dhunime e torturime që si njeh mendja njerëzore, sillen lirshëm? 

Ata kanë dosje, janë të njohur në masakrën e Belegut, Mejës, Gjakovës, Lybeniqit, Bishtazhinit, etj. Janë të ditur vrasësit që bënë krime pas tërheqjes së forcave serbe, por para këtyre akteve heshtet, veprohet dhe punohet në ligj kundër eprorëve të UÇK-së dhe TMK-së që nuk është asgjë më shumë se diskriminim i një klase të shoqërisë, duke ia cenuar edhe të drejtat elementare.Shpesh kanë pyetur mediat vendase, kujt i shërben SHIK-u në Kosovë e kurrë nuk kanë pyetur kujt i shërben UDB-ja në Kosovë d.m.th. dikujt nga ne i pengon shërbimi vendor ndërsa ai serb nuk e frikëson fare. Kjo është lufta speciale që bën sigurimi serb.Vrasjet e një varg udhëheqësish ushtarakë, politikë, policorë por edhe paramilitarë që kanë vepruar në Kosovë, Bosnjë, Kroaci, Maqedoni, Preshevë etj., nga shërbimet sekrete serbe për ti zhdukur gjurmët e krimeve dhe politikën diskriminuese që ka udhëhequr Serbia ndaj popujve joserbë në ish Jugosllavi, është një luftë e re e shërbimit serb në vetvete.Dekadën e fundit, Millosheviq, shërbimin sekret e ka përdorur për zhdukjen e rivalëvë të vet dhe për 
mbjelljen e frikës nga terrorizmi shtetëror se të padëgjueshmit dhe të dyshimtët i pret vdekja pa marrë parasysh pozitën e tyre. Përmes këtij klubi sekret, Millosheviq, ka arritur ti asgjësojë shumë dëshmitarë të Hagës para se të dërgoheshin atje. Siç duket ndeshja mes forcave nacionaliste serbe dhe atyre komuniste për marrjen e pushtetit dhe kontrollimin e nëntokës serbe është duke u zhvilluar në të gjitha ish republikat serbe. Këto janë disa nga arsyet e shumta të fillimit të luftës dhe likuidimit të krerëve shtetërorë në Serbi.Dora e hekurt e Millosheviqit dhe lidhjet zinxhirore të klubit sekret të tij kishte bërë edhe një varg likuidimesh të shtetasve të Malit të Zi, duke filluar nga Zhelko Razhnjatoviq  Arkani, i cili kishte qenë njëri nga njerëzit më të fuqishëm të nëntokës serbe dhe klubi i Millosheviqit e kishte përdorur për realizimin e planeve të veta, pastaj Pavle Bullatoviq. 

Pos këtyre të dyve, janë vrarë edhe shtetasit e Malit të Zi që kishin pozita të ndryshme në shoqëri si Nikçeviç, Çosoviç, Jovanoviç etj.Arkani ishte ndër 
kriminelët më të njohur të Ballkanit. Ishte pjesëmarrës në krimet monstruoze në Kroaci, Bosnjë, Kosovë, etj. Kishte kryer edhe disa vrasje politike në Serbi, me urdhër të Millosheviqit dhe njerëzve të tij. Kishte organizuar trazira në shumë territore të ish Jugosllavisë prandaj edhe u vra nga njerëzit e Millosheviqit për të zhdukur gjurmë të shumta që ishin dëshmi e fortë për Millosheviqin.Padyshim se vrasja e Arkanit, njërit nga shefat kryesorë të nëntokës serbe, i njohur për mafiozitet e kontrabandë të të gjitha natyrave është njëra ndër vrasjet enigmatike por edhe me një prapavijë të thellë politike.Gazetat e ndryshme evropiane dhe botërore si dhe disa agjensi të lajmeve si «Beta», «Der Spiegel» etj., Arkanin e radhisin në radhën e njerëzve më influentë, ekzekutues të përkryer, që ka punuar për nëntokën serbe si dhe për shërbimet sekrete të UDB-së, siç ishin edhe vrasësit tjerë të caktuar nga UDB-ja si Gjorgje Bozhoviq, Gishka, Rade Çahoviç, Çenta, Ratko Gjokiq, Luba Zemunaç dhe Dragan Malsheviq  Tapi. Ky grup i kriminelëve të përgatitur nga shërbimet e kundërzbulimit serb të KOS-it ushtarak serb dhe shërbimit sekret serb për qëllime tashmë të njohura të realizimit të planeve në botën e jashtme në përputhshmëri me diplomacinë serbe e cila ishte kurdoherë e koordinuar me atë ruse. Arkani dhe grupi i lartëcekur kishin lidhje me njerëzit (shefat) e shërbimit kontrainformativ të resorit për emigracion të SPB-së së Serbisë. Arkanit një ndihmesë në afirmimin e tij ia kishte dhënë Jovica Stanishiq, njëri nga shefat e zyrës së sipër shënuar, e që kjo zyrë kishte një rrjet të bollshëm të bashkëpunëtorëve, në mesin e tyre edhe disa shqiptarë.Arkani që në vitin 1973 ishte inkuadruar në shërbimin e UDB-së, në resorin jashtë vendi, ku kishte kryer një varg vrasjesh, kuptohet me detyra të UDB-së.

Për ta zgjeruar dhe fuqizuar zyrën e lartëcekur SPB-ja serbe fillon të ndërton lidhje dhe kontakte të rregullta me emigracionin çetnik në diasporë. Këtu, derisa shërbimet arrijnë ta stabilizojnë këtë linjë ndeshen dy rryma të shërbimeve: ajo komuniste që kishte lidhje dhe influencë në Komitetin Qendror të atëhershëm dhe ajo liberale apo radikale e përbërë nga njerëz që anonin kah avancimi i republikave prej kah ishin të deleguar dhe që punonin me shërbimet shtetërore të shteteve të ndryshme. (Këtu bënin pjesë njerëzit me orientim të djathtë, akademikët e ndryshëm, njerëzit me bindje dhe pikëpamje jo komuniste, rryma rankoviqiane etj.) Këtë e vërtetojnë edhe shumë raporte të BND-së të cituar nëpër disa gazeta të kohës në të cilat edhe jam bazuar. Në vitin 1985 Arkani burgoset në Zvicër për shkak të një plaçkitjeje të madhe ku pas pak kohe arrin të ikë dhe përsëri kthehet në Frankfurt. Pas kthimit në Frankfurt, Arkani arrin ta plaçkitë një dyçan të arit, ku gjatë tërheqjes merr një plagë të rëndë nga pronari i dyçanit, i cili e kishte goditur me një mjet të fortë. Arkani kishte pesë fëmijë jashtëmartesorë. Më 1998 kthehet në Beograd. Arkani gjatë viteve të 80-ta ishte bixhozxhi i pasionuar. Fillimisht ishte martuar me malazezen Natalia Martinoviq. Ka punuar si bodiguard në diskotekën «Amadeus». Meqenëse Jugosllavia kishte marrë dimensionet e përmbysjes dhe shkatërrimit dhe ndihej era e luftës qytetare, shërbimet sekrete serbe kishin përgatitur një plan që kishte detyra të veçanta, për ta marrë nëntokën nëpër vatrat e luftës në ish Jugosllavi. Ky adut i shërbimit sekret serb, ishte mënyra më e mirë për ti kontrolluar lëvizjet e armatosura sepse të gjitha operacionet kryheshin nga mafia e nëntokës. Kështu, koordinatorë për mbikqyrjen e fushatave luftarake të ndërmarra nga e ashtuquajtura Armatë Popullore e Jugosllavisë, ishin caktuar shefi i kabinetit të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes të Serbisë Tomisllav Simoviq dhe elektroinxhinieri Dobrilla Gaiq. Këta të dy i kontrolluan edhe veprimet e formacioneve paraushtarake. Të gjitha burimet e deritashme të publikuara dhe të papublikuara tregojnë se këtë organizim e ka udhëhequr dhe kordinuar ndihmës sekretari i atëhershëm i SPB-së republikane të Serbisë Radovan Stoiqiq (Baxha) dhe ndihmësi i tij Franko Simatoviq (Frenki), i cili në Kosovë me formacionin e tij të « frenkistëve » ka bërë krime të mëdha. Kuptohet të dy këto pika I kontrollonte shefi I atëhershëm I SPB-së Jovica Stanishiq.Arkan, me përkrahjen e Millosheviqit kishte arritur të bëhet njëri nga kriminelët dhe vrasësit më të mëdhenj në Ballkan. Në vitin 1990 angazhohet rreth mbledhjes së vullnetarëve dhe përgatitjes së tyre për luftë. Në vitin 1992 zgjedhet deputet në kryesinë e Kuvendit të Serbisë. 

Ishte pjesëmarrës në luftën e Bosnjës, Kroacisë dhe Kosovës. Kah binte Arkani mbillej vdekja kolektive - ishte mortaja e kohës së re. Bënte pjesë në rrethin e ngushtë të njerëzve të Millosheviqit. Arkani ishte i ndjekur nga policia ndërkombëtare (Interpol) për shkak të veprave të shumta të kryera në vende të ndryshme të Evropës. Pas shpërthimit të luftës në ish Jugosllavi formon njësinë e vet Tigrat njësi kjo që ka bërë krime të shumta gjatë luftës në Bosnjë. Kuptohet, këtë njësi paramilitare, Millosheviqi dhe klani i tij policoro-ushtarak e organizuan edhe në Kosovë.Duhet cekur se Arkani ishte i përzier edhe në biznese të hapta si në kontabandën e naftës, shitblerjen e armëve, shitblerjen e mallërave të ndryshme gjatë periudhës së sanksioneve ekonomike kundër Jugosllavisë. Arkani kishte lidhje të forta me disa shqiptarë dhe e kishte të zhvilluar shumë kontrabandën me naftë, cigare etj., si dhe biznese tjera të palejueshme. Disa shqiptarëve me të cilët kishte lidhje Arkani u kishte dhuruar edhe armë të shtrenjta të flakëruara në serm.Arkani ishte udhëheqës i klubit Red Star dhe më vonë e kishte blerë klubin e quajtur Obiliq. Kishte shumë dyqane, firma etj. Ishte i lidhur edhe me kriminelin serb që vepronte në Bosnje, Karaxhiq, dhe me gjeneralin e ushtrisë Mladiq. Arkani ishte drejtues i policisë paramilitare serbe të Millosheviqit. Kishte bërë krime kundër njerëzimit, sidomos në Bosnjë e Kosovë, ku i ka drejtuar aksionet e paramilitarëve serbë. Ai ishte përgjegjës për masakra, represion, gjenocid si dhe për deportimin e dhunshëm të shqiptarëve të Kosovës. 
Arkani kishte të ndërtuar një kamp stërvitjeje në Mitrovicë dhe një në Fushë Kosovë, prej ku i ndërmerrnin aksionet në tërë Kosovën. Ai qëndroi një kohë në Hotel «Grand» në Prishtinë bashkë me njësinë e «Tigrave». Arkani e kishte mbështetuar Milo Gjukanoviqin edhe pse ky i fundit ia kishte kthyer shpinën Millosheviqit, për çka, siç thuhet, Millosheviq ishte i brengosur. Arkani kishte lidhje të mira edhe me Zoran Gjingjiqin. Është e çuditshme afria politike e Gjingjiqit me liderin shqiptar Fatos Nano.Vlen të përmendet se bandat e Zani Qaushit të Vlorës dhe disa kriminelëve që vepronin në Shqipëri, të cilët e shkatërruan Shqipërinë përmes atyre shqiptarëve që kishin lidhje me Arkanin, me ndihmën e këtij të fundit dhe formacioneve paramilitare e destabilizuan dhe goditën rëndë Shqipërinë.Arkani më vonë kishte ndihmuar në formimin e Partisë së Unionit Serb, prapa të cilës qëndronte. E drejtonte të ashtuquajturën Gardë Vullnetare Serbe, e cila kryente detyra speciale edhe pse zyrtarisht ishte demobilizuar pas mbarimit të luftës.Megjithatë, si person me besueshmëri të lartë, Mira Markoviq kishte kërkuar nga Arkani disa herë që ti shpërndanë protestat e organizuara kundër Millosheviqit në Beograd, kur punëtorët e shërbimit sekret të linjës së Millosheviqit kishin mbyllur pothuajse të gjitha mediat e pavarura dhe radiotelevizionet për ta paraqitur gjendjen në Serbi ashtu si u ka konvenuar atyre, për çka opozita kishte bërë demostrata dhe ishte ankuar në Bashkësinë Evropiane.Arkani ishte i kërkuar edhe nga Tribulani i Hagës, për çka gjykatësi ndërkombëtar për krime lufte në Hagë, Luiz Arbur, në vitin 1997, ia kishte ngritur aktakuzën për krime lufte. Ndërsa gazeta Vjesti e datës 17 janar 2000, shkruan se Arkani i kishte ofruar Tribunalit të Hagës fakte për gjykimin e Millosheviqit.Zhelko Razhnjatoviq  Arkan (48) u vra, më 15 janar 2000, me armë zjarri, në një kthinë të Hotelit «Intercontinental» në Beograd bashkë me dy truprojet e tij, Milenko Mandiq - Manda dhe Dragan Gaiq. Pas vrasjes së Arkanit, pjesëtarët e policisë sekrete serbe kishin arritur ti kapin disa nga personat që kishin marrë pjesë në vrasje. Këta ishin pjesëtarë të policisë serbe si Dobroslav Gavriq (23), pastaj inspektori i policisë beogradase Dejan Pituliq dhe Vujadin Kërstiq. Gavriq e kishte mbaruar shkollën e mesme të punëve të brendshme më 1996 dhe kishte punuar si polic në Brigadën e Policisë në Beograd. Pituliq i lindur në Istog, kishte mbaruar shkollën e mesme policore në Beograd, punonte si polic në sektorin e punëve të brendshme në Beograd, mirëpo ishte i larguar nga detyra për sjellje të dobëta. Kërstiq i lindur në Zvornik, ishte i njohur për policinë serbe si person që kishte kryer një varg veprash të ndaluara. Inspektorati i Beogradit kishte ngritur procedurën e ndjekjes penale edhe ndaj Dragan Nikoliq (33) i quajtur GAI, Branko Jevtoviq nga Beogradi, i quajtur «Jorgo» dhe Milan Gjuriq (28) të dyshimtë për pjesëmarrje në vrasjen e Arkanit.Për ti dezorientuar hetimet e atëhershme dhe opinionin, njerëzit e afërt të Arkanit kishin deklaruar se shërbimet sekrete të shqiptarëve të Kosovës kishin dhënë mbi katër milion marka për vrasjen e tij.Në përgatitjen e vrasjes së Arkanit thuhet se ishte pjesëmarrës edhe djali i Sllobodan Millosheviqit, Marko, i cili kishte pasë një varg problemesh në aspektin e nëntokës dhe biznesit të rrjedhave të mëdha serbe. Pas zënkave të ndërsjella, Arkani i kishte vënë në dispozicion pesë milion marka gjermane për vrasjen e Marko Millosheviqit.Arkani kishte patur një konfrontim të haptë edhe me Dragan Tomiqin, ministër i Rafinerisë së Naftës dhe Gazit në qeverinë serbe. Tomiq, punonte në linjat e zeza me djalin e Millosheviqit, Markon, në importin dhe eksportin e derivateve në Serbi dhe jashtë saj.Ky historik i gjatë i veprimtarisë së Arkanit është paraqitur për ti kthjelluar sado pak arsyet pse ka ardhur deri te vrasja e tij edhe pse ishte njëri ndër personat e fuqishëm të shtetit serb. 

Gjithsesi, vrasja e Arkanit dhe njerëzve si Arkani, të niveleve shtetërore kanë karakter politik.Vrasja e Ministrit të Mbrojtjes të Federatës Jugosllave Pavle Bullatoviq në restorantin «Rad» në muajin shkurt të vitit 2000, vetëm tri javë pas vrasjes së Arkanit, është bërë për qëllime politike. Duhet vënë në dukje se Bullatoviq dhe Arkani ishin kushërinj. Bullatoviq ishte bërë pengesë për Millosheviqin në shumë çështje strategjike në Mal të Zi. Në fakt ishte paraparë që në vend të Bullatoviqit të vinte Dragolub Ojdaniq, kurse Bullatoviq të zëvendësonte Vuk Obradoviqin në vendin e drejtorit të YU Garant Bankës. Kjo bankë është e njohur për rrethet e ndryshme të qarqeve ushtarake serbe por edhe evropiane përmes të cilës vetëm gjatë vitit 2000 kanë kaluar mbi pesëmbëdhjetë miliardë deviza të ndryshme të dedikuara për fondet e ushtrisë serbe dhe malazeze. Bullatoviq kishte ndikuar në pengimin e ndërhyrjes ushtarake në Mal të Zi, që ishte një pengesë e dukshme në planet e Millosheviqit për fillimin e luftës qytetare në Mal të Zi, me qëllim të ndërhyrjes së pastajme ushtarake atje, për të stabilizuar linjën socialiste (pro serbe). Faktikisht Bullatoviq ishte njëri ndër ata që dëshironte ti mbyllte të gjitha problemet e serbëve me Tribunalin e Hagës rreth krimeve të luftës në Bosnjë, Kroaci dhe Kosovë.Vrasja e Bullatoviqit ishte bërë edhe për ta hequr qafe si rival politik të linjës së tyre dhe pastaj për ta përdorur vrasjen e tij për qëllime politike për të shkaktuar trazira. Ai mund të jetë vrarë edhe për arsyen se bënte pjesë në elitën e shtetit dhe ka ditur shumë për veprimet inkriminuese, kështu që përmes kësaj vrasje kanë tentuar acarojnë marrëdhëniet me Malin e Zi dhe Serbinë. Bullatoviq gjatë kohës së luftërave mes Serbisë, Bosnjës dhe Kroacisë ishte ministër i Punëve të Brendshme për Malin e Zi. Ishte i afërt me Karaxhiqin dhe Ratko Mlladiqin. Si duket kishte lidhje familjare edhe me shefin e nëntogës beogradase Dragan Ashanin, i cili kishte arritur të organizon trazirat në Mal të Zi, pas ardhjes në pushtet të Milo Gjukanoviqit, në janar të vitit 1998. Ka edhe variante të ndryshme se Bullatoviq ka organizuar njësi paraushtarake në Mal të Zi. Në disa qarqe thuhet se kjo vrasje, e cila ndodhi pas vrasjes së Arkanit, ishte bërë edhe për frikësime politike. Menjëherë pas vrasjes në vend të tij është propozuar të kalon kryeshefi i Shtabit Qendor të UJ-së, gjenerali i armatës Dragolub Ojdaniq. Bullatoviq ishte i ngarkuar për vrasjen dhe shkatërrimin si dhe mbajtjen nën presione të dëshmitarëve që kanë qenë pjesëmarrës në krime lufte në Kosovë e Bosnjë.

Vrasja e Bullatoviqit tregon qartë se ka kohë që ka filluar një luftë e ashpër mes dy njësive të ish federatës jugosllave. Në atentatin kundër Bullatoviqit është plagosur edhe drejtori i «YU Garant Bank» Vuk Obradoviq si dhe shefi i restorantit Mirko Knezheviq. Bullatoviq kishte gradën shkencore magjistër dhe më se dhjetë vjet ishte në udhëheqjen e lartë të Malit të Zi.Vrasjet e tilla tregojnë qartë se Serbia nuk e ka të sigurtë stabilitetin e të ardhmes. Kjo vrasje në momentet më kritike të Serbisë është mjaft domethënëse dhe tregon se vrasjet politike në këtë vend skanë të ndalur. E ky është një tregues i qartë se Serbia është njëra ndër vendet e Evropës ku vriten funksionarët dhe liderët e shtetit.Sipas shkrimeve në shtypit serb, Bullatoviq ka qenë në listën e Tribunalit të Hagës dhe nga kjo rrjedh se ai është vrarë nga shërbimi sekret (personal) i Sllobodan Millosheviqit, për ti humbur gjurmët e dëshmive për krime lufte që janë bërë gjatë viteve 1998-1999 në Kosovë. Këtë të dhënë e ka paraqitur agjensia informative SENSE më 9 shkurt 2000. Ndërsa e ka demantuar po të njëjtën ditë agjensia e lajmeve «Beta» duke u bazuar në burimet e Tribunalit të Hagës, konkretisht në të dhënat e marra nga zëdhënësi i Tribunalit, Dzhim Lendjel. Mirëpo burimet informative malazeze tregojnë se Bullatoviq ishte i përzier edhe në disa afera të tjera të cilave nuk u japin emër. Bullatoviq kishte lidhje të forta me qeverinë ruse.Gjatë viteve të fundit në Beograd kanë ndodhur një varg vrasjesh të funksionarëve të lartë të shtetit serb si Radovan Stoiçiq  Bagja, ndihmës i shefit të punëve të brendshme; Zoran Todoroviq  Kundak, sekretar gjeneral në ish Jugosllavi, biznismen në zë; Vllada Kovaçeviq  Tref, biznismen i njohur, njeri i afërt i Marko Millosheviqit; Radoica Nikçeviq biznismen në zë, lidhje e ngushtë e Millosheviqit, punëtor i sigurimit shtetëror; Goran Vukoviq shef për çështje kriminale; Branisllav Matiq  Beli, biznismen, i njohur edhe si shef i gardës vullnetare paraushtarake serbe; Aleksandër Knezheviq ishte ndër yjet e rinj ndër më të fuqishmit e nëntokës serbe i vrarë në lokalet e hotelit Hajat; Rade Çaldoviq  Çenta, i njohur si bos i vjetër i nëntokës serbe, 
bashkëpunëtor i shquar i UDB-së; person i linjave të afërta të Millosheviqit, Miroslav Bizhiç  Bizha, detektiv privat, ish polic; Sllavko Çuruvija, gazetar i vrarë para fillimit të bombardimeve të NATO-s etj. Kurse shumica e të tjerëve pas mbarimit të luftës në Bosnjë dhe Kroaci, për të mbuluar dhe zhdukur shumë gjurmë financiare, informative, kriminale etj., të shefave të tyre. Po ashtu Radovan Stoiçiq, nënshef i policisë serbe, është vrarë në vitin 1997 në një restorant të Beogradit. Emri i tij është i lidhur ngushtë me tragjeditë e ndodhura gjatë luftës në Kroaci. Zoran Sijan, ish lider i një grupi të organizuar mafioz, i njohur gati si Arkani, ishte vrarë po ashtu në rrethana misterioze.Këtu duhet cekur se policia serbe është e inkriminuar edhe në një varg vrasjesh, siç është rasti i vrasjes së katër pjesëtarëve të partisë së SPO-së, si dhe tentimvrasja e kryetarit të kësaj partie në rrugën magjistrale të Ibrit. Në këtë atentat të katërfishtë ishte e përzier direkt policia serbe.Shërbimi sekret i Millosheviqit e kishte likuiduar edhe Zoran Stefanoviqin, krah i djathtë i Arkanit dhe shërbimeve serbe. Stefanoviq e drejtonte grupin e vrasësve të specializuar për likuidimin dhe diciplinimin e kundërshtarëve politikë të Millosheviqit. Të dy ishin bashkëpunëtorë të fshehtë të Sekretariatit Federativ të Punëve të Brendshme, por bashkëpunonin ngushtë edhe me njerëz të caktuar të KOS-it ushtarak serb. Arkanin këto shërbime e kanë përdorur për nxitjen e konflikteve të armatosura në Kroaci, Bosnjë dhe Hercegovinë.Padëgjueshmëria ndaj Millosheviqit, sidomos e njerëzve që kishin pozita në Serbi, ishte vdekje. Një gjë e tillë e priti edhe Nenad Miroviqin, funksionar i lartë dhe reformator nga Vojvodina, i cili sipas versionit formal të policisë kishte bërë «vetëvrasje» në një hotel në Segedin të Hungarisë. Vdekja e tij e mistershme tregon qartë se ia kishte «trubulluar ujin» shërbimit sekret të Millosheviqit. Miroviq kishte bërë vetëvrasje dhe dosja e tij me urdhër intern ishte mbyllur pa patur nevojë për hetime të mëtutjeshme.Në rrethana enigmatike para shtëpisë së tij në Beograd u zhduk edhe Ivan Stamboliq, politikan, nacionalist serb në zë, ish kryetar serb, dinte shumë për klanet e Millosheviqit dhe për veprimet sekrete të ndërmarra kohë pas kohe kundër rivalëve të tij për ta mbrojtur fronin e kryetarit. E kishte ndihmuar ardhjen e Millosheviqit në pushtet në fund të viteve të 80-ta. Vlen të ceket se dinastia e Stamboliqëve është e njohur në mbarë opinionin e ish Jugosllavisë.Stamboliq u zhduk më 25 korrik 00, para zgjedhjeve presidenciale të shtatorit, ndërsa paraprakisht forcat e errëta të Millosheviqt e kishin detyruar të tërhiqet nga skena politike në Serbi, pasi që kishte dalë kundër këtij të fundit.Në vazhdën e likuidimit të njerëzve me influencë, qarqet sekrete të Millosheviqit, kishin planifikuar edhe vrasjen e Vuk Drashkoviqit, njërit nga liderët serbë që e kishte kundërshtuar haptazi politikën e Millosheviqit. Drashkoviqin tentuan ta vrasin me armë zjarri ne apartamentin e tij në qytetin bregdetar malazez të Budvës. 

Ai ishte plagosur në pritën e atentatorëve por kishte shpëtuar. Lidhur me këtë rast policia serbe kishte arrestuar Goran Miatoviq (30), Danko Nikoliq (29) 
dhe Jovan Rustiq (25), të dyshuar për pjesëmarrje në tentim-vrasjen dhe plagosjen e Drashkoviqit në gushtin e vitit 2001.Më 10 qershor 2002, në Beograd u vra edhe ndihmës shefi i resorit të sigurimit publik të MPB-së së Serbisë, Boshko Buho. I takonte vendi i tretë në hierarkinë policore të Serbisë. Ishte i lindur në Kroaci në vitin 1959. Pas shpërthimit të luftës në Kroaci ishte arratisur në Beograd. Në vitin 1998 ishte emëruar shef i një brigade të policisë në Beograd, e cila numëronte 70 pjesëtarë, kryesisht të specializuar për shtypjen e kryengritjeve. Ky njësit në vitin 1999 u stacionua në Kosovë.Buho kishte qëndruar gjatë luftës në Kosovë, përfshi edhe periudhën e bombardimeve të NATO-s kundër caqeve serbe, ku edhe ishte plagosur në një aksion të ndërmarrë kundër forcave të UÇK-së në vitin 1999. Ka ditur mirë edhe për transferimin e kufomave të shqiptarëve nga Kosova për në Serbi, me qëllim të humbjes së gjurmëve të krimeve. Vrasja e Buhës kishte ndodhur në bregun e Savës në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, ku ai kishte shkuar privatisht dhe pa truproje.Në vjeshtën e vitit 2000, Buho ishte njëri ndër aktorët e ngjarjeve dramatike gjatë demonstratave të organizuara kundër Millosheviqit. Buho pasi kishte vërejtur se Millosheviqit iu kishte luhatur pozita, bënte politikë të dyfishtë. Ai kishte arritur një marrëveshje me minatorët e Kollumbarës, të cilët kishin hyrë në grevë kundër politikës së Millosheviqit, edhe pse Millosheviq kishte urdhëruar Buhën që ti nxjerrë me dhunë nga miniera. Po ashtu, edhe më 5 tetor, kur u bë e qartë se vetëm me gjakderdhje mund të ndalej depërtimimi i demonstruesve në ndërtesën e parlamentit, me negociata të paqarta me zëvendësministrin e sotëm serb, Nebojsha Çoviq u arrit marrëveshja për tërheqjen e pjesërishme të policisë serbe.

Një veprim i tillë ishte sinjal i qartë për Millosheviqin se aparati i sigurisë, e para së gjithash, ushtria në krye me Pavkoviqin, u përshëndetën në heshtje me Millosheviqin, i cili ishte i izoluar në vilën e tij në Dedinje. Pra Boshko Buho kishte një rol të veçantë dhe sekret në rrëzimin e Millosheviqit. Megjithatë, atij iu lejua të vazhdon karrierën e tij në polici. Buho në fillim të vitit 2001 ishte emëruar kryesues i Sekretariatit për Punë të Brendshme në Beograd, kurse dhjetë muaj më vonë u emërua zëvendësshef i sigurimit shtetëror. Vendi i ministrit federativ të policisë i takoi nënkryetarit të partisë së Gjingjiqit, Zoran Zhivkoviq. Dihet se Buho është vrarë nga njerëzit e Millosheviqit. Sipas variantit të parë thuhet se është vrarë sepse ka poseduar materiale faktike nga lufta në Kosovë. 
Varianti i dytë është se Buho ka synuar që të paralajmërojë infiltrimin e mafias në strukturat reale shtetërore, kurse varianti i tretë rreth vrasjes së tij është se vetë Buho ka qenë i përzier në rrjetin zingjiror të mafias së organizuar.Shumica e vrasjeve të funksionarëve dhe biznismenëve në Serbi kanë mbetur të pandriçuara. Në këto raste ekziston lidhje e fortë mes kriminalitetit dhe politikës, trashëgimi nga regjimi i Millosheviqit.Mjaft e çuditshme dhe diskutabile është edhe vetëvrasja e ministrit të punëve të brendshme të Serbisë, Zoran Sokoloviq, në vitin 2001, i cili ishte ndër njerëzit kryesorë dhe njëkohësisht më të besueshëm të Millosheviqit. Vetëvrasja e tij në rrethana të pasqaruara dhe tejet enigmatike tregon se për Millosheviqin ishte një dëshmitar më pak në Hagë. 

Sipas shumë burimeve gazetareske, Sokoloviq ishte i kërkuar edhe nga Tribunali i Hagës. Ai dinte shumë për Millosheviqin. Burimet zyrtare të policisë thonë se ai kishte bërë vetëvrasje, sepse ishte i sëmurë nga kanceri. Sokoloviq u gjet i vrarë në afërsi të Knjazhevcit, në juglindje të Beogradit, në veturën e tipit 
Llada-Niva në oborrin e shtëpisë së tij. Për këtë rast është shkruar dhe komentuar fare pak..Edhe një kuadër i lartë i shërbimeve sekrete serbe, Vlajko Stojkoviq, deputet i partisë socialiste në Parlamentin Federativ, vrau veten me revole para ndërtesës së parlamentit jugosllav. Edhe Stojkoviq ishte i akuzuar nga Tribunali i Hagës për krimet e kryera në Kosovë.Siç dihet gjatë vitit 2001 ishte një fushatë e egër gjuetie ndaj ministrave e shefave të punëve të brendshme. Në shkurt të atij viti i ishte zënë pusi ministrit të brendshëm Dushan Mihajloviq, i cili edhe përkundër breshërisë së plumbave mbi veturën e tij, i shpëtoi atentatit. Ngjajshëm kishte ndodhur, po ashtu në fillim të muajit shkurt, kur veturës së një lideri reformist i ishte vënë zjarri, kurse një muaj më parë ishte vrarë vozitësi i shefit të ri të policisë sekrete serbe, derisa e priste shefin e tij. Siç dëshmojnë faktet e zbuluara nga qarqet zyrtare të policisë serbe në këto prita dhe atentate janë të përzier edhe pjesëtarë të policisë serbe, të resoreve të përgatitura për një kohë të gjatë për veprime të tilla, sepse vetë Millosheviqi i kishte lënë hapësirë lulzimit të krimit të organizuar.Këtu ka patur një ndeshje në aspektin e shërbimeve, pra shërbimi sekret i Millosheviqit me reformatorët e shërbimit apo me përpiluesit e doktrinës së re që synon kthimin e shërbimit të zbulimit në kuadër të ligjit dhe kontrollit institucional e politik. Ky objektiv i shefave të rinj nuk duket gjithaq i lehtë, kur dihet se shërbimi sekret serb ka qenë pjesë e politikës serbe, sidomos elitës nacionaliste serbe dhe ka qenë i zhytur thellë në luftimet e përgjakshme dhe spastrimet etnike që janë bërë në hapësirat e ish Jugosllavisë.Goditja e parë e shërbimit të zbulimit iu ka bërë atehërë kur kanë filluar të eliminohen nga skena kuadrat e ish sistemit komunist. 

Kjo ka ndodhur me ardhjen e Millosheviqit në pushtet dhe deri në fillimin e luftës në Kroaci, kurse kuadrat e atëhershme projugosllave, sidomos ato që janë të ndërlidhura me shërbimin e sigurimit federativ, janë spastruar nga sokolat e rinj të cilët kanë arritur ta kontrollojnë dhe ta ndërlidhin këtë shërbim me politikën e re të Millosheviqit. Disa prej tyre kishin filluar të likuidohen, apo të bëjnë vetëvrasje, siç ishte shpjegimi zyrtar në rastin e Sokoloviqit, një ithtar i fuqishëm i politikës së Millosheviqit që kishte marrë në kontroll Ministrinë e Brendshme Serbe në fillim të viteve të 90-ta.Goditja tjetër e shërbimit sekret serb nga vet qarqet e zbulimit serb ishte pas periudhës së Dejtonit, kur pak a shumë ndryshuan raportet në rajon. Në prag të fillimit të luftës në Kosovë kishte filluar pastrimi i këtyre kuadrave të reja. Kjo rrymë ishte kontrolluar nga shefi i shërbimit të zbulimit serb Stanishiq, i cili cilësohej si properëndimor. Ndër shefat e rinj të kundërzbulimit serb ishte edhe Goran Petroviq, i njohur si organizator i mirë i punëve sektoriale, i specializuar për mbikëqyrjen e shërbimeve të huaja. I martuar me një serbe nga Gjilani. Mbanë lidhje të ngushta me Kosovën dhe angazhime të veçanta. Me çështje sekrete të shërbimeve serbe është edhe Zoran Miatoviq, i kyqur në këto çështje edhe më herët, pastaj David Gaiq, me prejardhje nga Mitrovica e Sremit, ish njeriu i parë i zbulimit në Kosovë, edhe gjatë periudhës së luftës. Kishte një rrjet të fortë të bashkëpunëtorëve nga radhët e shqiptarëve. Siç pohojnë burimet e mediave, në krye të shërbimit sekret serb ishte edhe Dushan Mihajloviq, kryetar i Demokracisë së Re. Po ashtu ministër tjetër që ndërlidhet shumë me çështjen e Kosovës ishte edhe Sreten Llukiq, përgjegjës në policinë serbe në Kosovë, kuptohet përgjegjës edhe për kryerjen e një varg masakrave në Kosovë.

Me fillimin e emërimeve të reja shërbimi i ri, filloi me vrasjet dhe spastrimin e kuadrove. Këto shërbime janë treguar të kujdesshme ndaj Kosovës sepse e kanë përcjellë në veçanti politikën e Beogradit ndaj Kosovës. Kanë zhvilluar një kooperativitet me perëndimin, duke u thirrur në zbatimin e Rezolutës 1244, gjë që nuk e përjashton në asnjë moment veprimtarinë agjenturore, por nuk lejon veprimtari operative POLICIA SERBE DHE SPIJUJT SHQIPTARË Policia lokale e formuar nga pushteti okupues i Serbisë ka dalë si produkt i organizatave antikombëtare të formuara nga shqiptarët lojalë të Serbisë. Një numër i konsiderueshëm i shqiptarëve lojalë kanë qenë të inkuadruar në njësitë paramilitare serbe. Në policinë lokale janë organizuar edhe disa romë, të cilët gjatë ofenzivave kundërshqiptare krahas policisë e ushtrisë serbe i dogjën e plaçkitën shtëpitë e shqiptarëve. Policët lokalë instruksionet për punë i merrnin nga inspektorët e policisë serbe në nivel komunash, kurse për veprime politike nga kryretradhtarët dhe mediatorët politikë të policisë lokale Muharrem Ibraj, Faik Jashari, Bajram Haliti etj.E ashtuquajtura polici lokale, e formuar zyrtarisht nga pushtuesit serbë në vjeshtën e vitit 1988, bartë përgjegjësi të mëdha për krimet e kryera mbi popullin shqiptar. Ata organizuan dorëzimin e armëve, duke dalë para kamerave televizive serbe e të huaja dhe duke u prononcuar haptazi kundër popullit shqiptar.Njëri ndër kolaboracionistët dhe prijësit më famëkëqinj të të ashtuquajturës polici lokale, i cili mori armët e pushtuesve serbë për të luftuar kundër shqiptarëve, është edhe shqipfolësi Mushk Jakup Ibraj me të bijtë e nipat nga Osek Hyla e Gjakovës, të cilët ndërmorën një varg ekspeditash ndëshkimore kundër popullsisë shqiptare, duke ngritur postblloqe, duke organizuar një varg vrasjesh, qindra arrestime, rrëmbime, burgosje e bastisje të shqiptarëve. Ata kanë kryer krime të rënda kundër popullit shqiptar, siç është rasti i ekzekutimit të Sylejman Miftar Bajramit, para familjes, në oborrin e shtëpisë së vet, në Osek Hylë nga ana e të birit të Mushk Jakupit, kolaboracionistit Muharrem Ibraj.Mushk Jakupi, i shtyrë nga epshe sadiste dhe me shëmtinë e shpirtit satanik, bashkë me të afërmit e tij, gjithnjë ka tentuar ta nëpërkëmbë nderin e popullit të shumëvuajtur shqiptar. 
Ky i shitur mohoi komb e atdhe. Në vend të flamurit kuqezi, në odën e tij qëndron trobojnica sllave, si trashëgimi e Rankoviqit dhe e dorës së zezë të OZN-ës e UDB-së, që slanë gjë pa përmbysur... Familja e Mushk Jakupit që nga koha e Rankoviqit ishte bërë çerdhe e ndyrë e udbashëve dhe policëve të regjimeve gjaktare serbe, duke e bërë veten të vdekur për së gjalli. Ai bëri serbizimin e gjakut dhe të familjes, gjë që shumë rrallë ka ndodhur ndër shqiptarët. Ky satrap 
gjakatar, shërbëtor besnik i pushtuesve serbë rezignoi hijen e magjisë së zezë, e satanai do të rikujtojë gjithnjë mashtrimin e poshtërsinë e vet.Piromanët sadistë e kolaboracionistët me damkë si Mushk Jakupi me të bijtë e nipat, Sali Shkreli me të bijtë, Mëhill Abazi me të bijtë e disa satrapë shqiptarë të sojit të tyre po notojnë në ujërat e turbullta të tradhtisë, si dorë e zgjatur e regjimit gjakatar të Beogradit, si poverenikë të pushtetit serb, herë si rankoviqistë me damkë, udbashë, bozhuristë, jugosllavë, kshilla të fshatrave të caktuar nga policia serbe për dorëzimin e armëve pas ofensivës së shtatorit 98 e policisë lokale, përmes të cilëve pushtuesit serbë me çdo kusht tentoi ta fusin vëllavrasjen mes shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Të tillët çkado që bënin, pa marrë parasysh kë vrisnin, ekzekutonin a torturonin, gjenin strehë dhe mbrojtje tek organet e pushtetit. E sa herë merrte krye pushteti serb ata silleshin me vrazhdësi demonësh kundër popullit shqiptar si krah i shovinizmit të shfrenuar serb, duke shkelur mbi gjakun e njerëzve të torturuar e të masakruar. Këta njerëz të ligj populli me të drejtë i quajti këlysh të Serbisë, të cilët nuk kanë vend në mesin e shqiptarëve. Këtyre tradhtarëve të kombit veprimet antikombëtare nuk ua fal dot as historia, as gjaku i derdhur për liri i bijve më të mirë të këtij populli. 

Mallkimi dhe dora hakmarrëse e popullit do ti ndjekë pas ngado që të shkojnë.Lista e policëve lokalë, përpiluar në bazë të librezave të gjetura në Gjakovë, më 25.9.1999Ukë Mustafa (Babaj i Bokës, Gjakovë), Nikollë Nikolla (Dol, Gjakovë), Vilson Imeri (Brodosanë, Gjakovë), Prenë Prenaj (Novosellë e Epërme, Gjakovë), Pren Frrokaj (Plançor, Gjakovë), Nue Prenkaj (Plançor, Gjakovë), Nue upi (Ujzë, Gjakovë), Dedë Ndrejaj (Ramoc, Gjakovë), Binak Dema (Vogovë, Gjakovë), Ibrahim Sadrija (Berjahë, Gjakovë), Sokol Bajrami (Batushë, Gjakovë), Zef Jakaj (Novosellë, Gjakovë), Fran Marku (Doblibare), Preq Karricaj (Bitesh, Gjakovë), Martin Hasani (Bec, Gjakovë), Canë Salihu (Gërgoc, Gjakovë), Bajram Avdyli (Stubull, Gjakovë), Ramë Ibrahimi (Stubull, Gjakovë), Arif Rama (Molliq, Gjakovë), Ula Amizi (Ponoshec, Gjakovë), Mitar Hasanaj (Mejë, Gjakovë), Mehmet Çarri (Damjan, Gjakovë), Smajl Imeri (Nivokaz, Gjakovë), Muhamet Veseli (Molliq, Gjakovë), Rasim Beqaj (Rracaj, Gjakovë), Musë Sefsalihu (Damjan, Gjakovë), Hasan Hulaj (Skivjan, Gjakovë), Xhafer Halili (Bec, Gjakovë), Luz Hasanaj (Mejë, Gjakovë), Florim Rama (Piskotë, Gjakovë), Sylë Brahim Sylaj (-).

Lista e anëtarëve shqiptarë dhe romë të Partisë SPS (Partisë Socialiste të Serbisë) me qendër në Gjakovë, përpiluar në bazë të librezave të gjetura në Gjakovë, më 25.9.1999 Dedë Tetaj, Sami Cërmjani, Prenq Prenqa, Pashk Uka, Bardhec Uka, Hasan Kameraj, Safet Bela, Betim Kinoli, Rexhep Zena, Harmonije Gashi, Sulejman Bela, Enver Cermjani, Maxhun Shabani, Sinaver Gashi, Nue Prenqa, Mhill Ndrecaj, Tunë Prenqa, Robert Milici, Zef Prenqa, Elbehar Goza, Metë Binakaj, Gjon Pnishi, Bajrush Kajtazi, Mhill Gojani, Ramadan Çekiqaj, Pashk Pashku, Pren Ndrecaj, Gazmend Ndrecaj, Hysen Berisha, Gjustë Tetaj, Sokol Ndreca, Hasan Kameraj, Leze Luli, Bujar Boneshta Feride Zejna, Hysrete Zejna, Xhelal Sefa, Xhelal Sefa, Pren Prenkaj, Pjetër Ndou, Sokol Isufi, Antoneta Gjini, Qerim Krasniqi, Gjon Laski, Pashk Radi, Rusmidin Boneshta, Muhamet Zllakuqani, Dan Gashi, Zef Ndreca, Mustafë Mustafa, Dedë Dushi, Luz Dushi dhe Prenq Biba, që të gjithë me qendër anëtarësimi në Partinë Socialiste të Serbisë në Gjakovë.

----------


## drenicaku

asgje e re
Te gjith e din qe ka struktura te organizuara serbe ne kosove,por qfar ben qeveria jon ndaj tyre,nuk eshte e mjaftushme vetem me identifiku nje te keqe por si eleminohet e keqja.
Pastaj perveq strukturave serbe ka edhe struktura shqiptare qe luftoin njeri tjetrin per interesa partiake siq eshte rasti i shikut.
Kjo eshte shume me e demshme se sa strukturat serbe sepse prej serbve ka menyra si te ruhemi por kur humb besimi ne mes shqiptarve ateher eshte me e dhimbeshme.
Prandaj nese deshiroim te ecim duhet te pastroim oborrin ton njeher e mir nga strukturat partiake te cilesdo parti dhe keta vrases te dalin para drejtesis.
Qeveris nuk i konvenon ta ndihmoi ndriqimin e ketyre vrasjeve sepse eshte vet e implikuar,prandaj ne si shqipetar duhet te kerkoim me ngulm drejtesi,sepse nese deshiroim qe femijt tan te ken nje te ardhme me te ndritur se pari duhet shteti te jet shtet i se drejtes ku askush nuk do jet mbi ligjin,e jo si sot mjafton te thuash se je militant i partis ne pushtet dhe ben qfar te duash ky eshte mjerimi.

----------


## Brari

kosovell..

per cfare arsye e kini vra kolonel ahmet krasniqin?
a din gja ti si i afert me shtabin?
a e moret lejen per vrasje ne shtetin shqiptar me qe at kohe i ndjeri ahmeti jetonte ne shqiperi dhe vrasja u krye ne tirane?

----------


## Kosovelli

> kosovell..
> 
> per cfare arsye e kini vra kolonel ahmet krasniqin?
> a din gja ti si i afert me shtabin?
> a e moret lejen per vrasje ne shtetin shqiptar me qe at kohe i ndjeri ahmeti jetonte ne shqiperi dhe vrasja u krye ne tirane?


bari tha te apo hiq si thone san nuk eshte tema per ahmet krasniqin ketu nese ty te pengon kejo tem ather qiti argumentet 
dhe mos bo kishe nuk po di ti kam postue disa informata per vrasjen e te gjithve kush i ka be dhe kush 
me siguri te ata vrases e ke gjete veten 
se soj i juve eshte 
vrani femijen tuaj dhe e qane se ju ka vra shqiptari, se ju ka vra UCK, ju nuk keni shoqeri se i keni vra naten per ti qar diten ,se ju vrajti UCK
te mjafotn ty kjo se qenke pis i madh nje dhelper e kamufluar me bar por i oi shkret as pe sheh se tash eshte dimer 
hahahhahahaaaaaa

----------


## Kosovelli

> asgje e re
> Te gjith e din qe ka struktura te organizuara serbe ne kosove,por qfar ben qeveria jon ndaj tyre,nuk eshte e mjaftushme vetem me identifiku nje te keqe por si eleminohet e keqja.
> Pastaj perveq strukturave serbe ka edhe struktura shqiptare qe luftoin njeri tjetrin per interesa partiake siq eshte rasti i shikut.
> Kjo eshte shume me e demshme se sa strukturat serbe sepse prej serbve ka menyra si te ruhemi por kur humb besimi ne mes shqiptarve ateher eshte me e dhimbeshme.
> Prandaj nese deshiroim te ecim duhet te pastroim oborrin ton njeher e mir nga strukturat partiake te cilesdo parti dhe keta vrases te dalin para drejtesis.
> Qeveris nuk i konvenon ta ndihmoi ndriqimin e ketyre vrasjeve sepse eshte vet e implikuar,prandaj ne si shqipetar duhet te kerkoim me ngulm drejtesi,sepse nese deshiroim qe femijt tan te ken nje te ardhme me te ndritur se pari duhet shteti te jet shtet i se drejtes ku askush nuk do jet mbi ligjin,e jo si sot mjafton te thuash se je militant i partis ne pushtet dhe ben qfar te duash ky eshte mjerimi.


mos u mundo me gjuajt hi 
per ty nuk eshte i rrezikeshem sherbimi sekret serb pse?
per ty eshte i rrezikshem UCK dhe SHIK pse?
qka te pengon ty identifikimi i rrjetit te sigurimit serb ne Kosove pse?
hahahahahaaa
po vetem keto pyetje poe tregojn kush je ti 
o drenicak zdralani o kotari i thive 
hahahhaaa

----------


## Kosovelli

FAKTE KOHE 

ZYRËS AMERIKANE NË PRISHTINË
DHE MJETEVE TË INFORMIMIT NË GJUHËN SHQIPE 

Tafil Duraku
Më dt. 9. 7. 2001 


PËRPJEKJET E SHËRBIMEVE SEKRETE SERBE DHE RUSE PËR TA ARMIQËSUAR SHBA-n DHE NATO-n ME KRAHUN E LUFTËS SË UÇK-së 


Ditëve të fundit, pas një prononcimi zyrtar të një kryetari të një shteti mik, është intensifikuar lufta kundër lirisë së mirëfilltë të Kosovës dhe të popullit të saj, dhe pikërisht nis një luftë e tillë me suspendimin e pesë oficerëve të lartë të TMK-së, të cilët udhëhoqën luftën e popullit të tyre për liri dhe kontribuuan madhorisht për praninë e SHBA-ve dhe të NATO-s në rajon.

Bërthama e vënies në lëvizje të atyre mekanizmave ndërkombëtarë kundër interesave vitale të Kosovës dhe kundër lirisë substanciale të popullit të saj është në Kosovë dhe quhet LDK (0se SDB – sluzba drzavne bezbednosti Srbije), në mbrojtje të së cilës luftë speciale janë kyçur disa nga gazetat më të zëshme ditore të Kosovës, veçanërisht gazetat “Koha ditore”, “Rilindja”, “Bota sot”, “Zëri” etj. dhe (k)analistët e mirënjohur të atyre gazetave të huaja për ketë popull dhe për luftën e fundit të tij për çlirim nga pushtuesi serb.

Shtysat e një lufte të tillë speciale të kryetarit amerikan George W. Bush duhet kërkuar te shërbimet sekrete serbe dhe ruse në Kosovë, rajon dhe më gjerë, të cilat i gjejmë edhe te konstatimet e (k)analistëve, si kjo: Por, nëse është ndryshe, e si duket do të jetë, më mirë është që ta ruajmë gjeneral Çekun dhe TMK-në”, ndërkaq, tjetri (k)analist, në gazetën e tij “shtetërore”, shkruan: “Shkarkimi i ‘ish-gjeneralëve’ të TMK-së me insistimin e Shtëpisë së Bardhë dhe me vendimin e kryeadministratorit Hakerup është një leksion i mirë për demokracinë në Kosovë dhe është një dëshmim i fjalës së urtë popullore se ‘pasha e nxen lepurin me kerr’”, e, (k)analisti tjetër çirret edhe më zi, kur thotë: “Fati i TMK-së nuk lidhet me fatin e asnjë personi sado lart të jetë i ranguar në hierarkinë komanduese të kësaj strukture”... Sa e çuditshme: Fati i TMK-së (ish UÇK-së) nuk bëka të lidhet me fatin e asnjë personi sado lart të jetë i ranguar në kierarkinë komanduese të asaj strukture që më së shumti i duhet Kosovës dhe popullit të saj, prandaj, ju pyes, zotërinj (k)analistë: Po, si bëka që fati politik, ekonomik, kulturor i Kosovës të jetë i lidhur për emrat dhe mbiemrat më të pështirë të kierarkisë politike, ekonomike, kulturore etj. të Kosovës, kur shumica e tyre janë ende agjentë të regjur të komunizmit serbo-rus dhe të shërbimeve sekrete të këtyre dy përfaqësive më antishqiptare në botë, apo, sërish, ata (k)analistë të njohur duan ta mashtrojnë vetëdijen primitive shqiptare të cilës i paraprijnë kudo dhe në momente të caktuara, pikërisht, tash, në prag të zgjedhjeve të nëntorit të këtij viti. Kjo, mbase, nuk do koment tjetër. Vetëm, pyesim edhe një herë: SI BËKA QË FATI I KOSOVËS TË JETË I LIDHUR GJITHMONË PËR TRADHTARËSH DHE PËR KËLYSHËSH TË TYRE “POLITIKË”, “EKONOMIKË”, “USHTARAKË” ETJ., kur dihet mirëfilli se destruktiviteti i përzgjedhur deri më sot, dhe gjithmonë nga okupuesit e ndryshëm dhe të shumtë, na solli buzë kësaj katastrofe që i paraprijnë (k)analistët dhe rrahushët në krye të politikës “sonë” kombëtare dhe ata të sojit të tyre me“shkolla” e “grada” të “mëdha”(!?)...

Por, këtu, po ndodh diçka shumë e çuditshme që të bën të çuditesh: a bëka dhe si bëka që kaq lehtë në grackën e përgatitur të shërbimeve sekrete serbe të bjerë hiq më pak se kryetari i SHBA, George W. Bush dhe Administrata e tij? Nuk është vështirë të dihet se Bushi dhe jo vetëm ai po bien në grackat që atyre po ua përgatisin shërbimet e fshehta të zbulimit dhe të kundërzbulimit serbo-rus nga radhët e shqipfolësve, të cilët përpiqen ta ruajnë pushtetin dhe pozitat e trashëguara prej atyre sistemeve dhe këtë herë nuk është vështirë të dihet se gracka kishte marrë udhë nga shqipfolësit e partisë më të madhe të Kosovës, LDK-së, të cilën Serbia dhe KGB-ja ruse e kanë përgatitur për të punuar për shërbimet e tyre të fshehta.

Një (k)analist tjetër, thotë: “Masat e ndërmarra nga Hakerup dhe Siaker, ndaj pesë oficerëve të TMK-së rrjedhin nga kompetencat e tyre që dalin ngs Rezoluta 1244 e KS të OKB për Admisnistrim të përkohshëm Ndërkombëtar të Kosovës, dhe ato nuk janë drejtuar kundër TMK-së si institucion”, për të vazhduar më tej: Masat e marra nga kryeadministratori i Kosovës, Hans Hakerup dhe nga komandanti i KFOR-it Torsten Skiaker për pezullimin nga detyra të pesë oficerëve të lartë të Trupave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës, janë vendim logjik dhe i nevojshëm pas urdhrit ekzekutiv të Presidentit të SHBA-ve që apostrofon këta persona “që me aktivitetet e tyre pengojnë proceset e paqës në rajon dhe dëmtojnë interesat e SHBA-ve”.

Prandaj, këtu, do të ishte e udhës të shtrohen një varg pyetjesh, e, ndër to, edhe kjo: Kush i paguan dhe kush i nxit ata (k)analistë që të jenë aq ndërsyes dhe aq antiUÇK? Sa janë të drejta qëndrimet e tyre dhe vendimi i Presidentit amerikan për suspendim të po atyre gjeneralëve të lartë të UÇK-së, të cilët qenë të dënuar nga Serbia edhe me nga 31 vjet burg, në mungesë, dhe bëria me gisht drejt tyre nga partia më e madhe proserbe në Kosovë, LDK-ja dhe prijësit “legjendarë” të saj? Të gjitha këto mendime të (k)analistëve, të LDK-istëve që bëjnë tinëzisht me gisht nga njerëzit më të shëndosh kombtarisht dhe vendimin e presidentit amerikan i qiti në pus pa fund opinioni i gjerë shqiptar, i cili u shfaq në RTK1, më 7. 7. 01, gjatë emetimit të lajmeve, si dhe këshillat e mëpastajme dhe të koordinuara të titistëve, se duhet respektuar çdo vendim që vjen nga Amerika dhe Bushi, si vazhdimësi e tradhtarëve të koordinuar shqipfolës, për ta mashtruar popullin shqiptar shumë të përgjumur dhe shumë të hutuar.

Pra, se a ishte i drejtë dhe sa ishte i drejtë vendimi i Bushit dhe mësyemjet e (k)analistëve të njohur për opinionin, thjesht dhe më së miri u pa nëpërmjet prononcimeve të shumë qytetarëve të Kosovës në TV, i cili prononcim plotësisht hodhi poshtë dhe të pabaza kërcënimet dhe mësyemjet e (k)analistëve të shumtë dhe të ndryshëm që nuk ia duan të mirën TMK-së si dhe vendimin e Presidentit amerikan dhe shumë editoriale të (k)analistëve të gazetave “tona”. Kjo, mbase, nuk do koment tjetër.

Prandaj, është e çuditshme, bile edhe shumë e habitshme, si mund të dalë me një vendim të tillë kryetari i një shteti siç janë SHBA-të, t’i akuzojë çlirimtarët e popullit të tyre në përmasat që i akuzonte Serbia dhe argatët e saj në Kosovë, këtë herë, si dhe herave të tjera në Kosovë, me direktiva të LDK-së, ose, thënë shqip, me direktiva të kriminelëve shqiptar e zyrtar të Beogradit, të cilët gjithmonë punuan dhe po punojnë kundër interesave vitale të popullit të tyre, për t’i plotësuar apetitet e Serbisë e cila edhe i ka instaluar në pushtet dhe u ka lënë kompetenca për të kontaktuar në emër të shqiptarëve me ndërkombëtarët, si dhe për t’i kënaqur interesat dhe apetitet e tyre grupore e kulimoklanore të pjatalëpirësve titistë. Kjo, mund të ilustrohet me shumë shembuj konkretë Prandaj, si mund të gëzojë përkrahje të popullit shqiptar NATO dhe KFOR-i kur dënojnë me vendime arbitrare dhe me vendime proserbe njerëzit më meritorë të lirisë së popullit të tyre, dhe, aq më keq kur pjesa dërmuese e popullit shqiptar e di se nisma e atyre vendimeve tinzare gjenezën e ka te LDK-ja proserbe dhe porKGBiste, te njerëzit udhëheqës të saj. Pra, te LDK-ja (ish LKJ-ja) që ka gëzuar për 123 vjet rresht pushtetin jugosllav, vetëm e vetëm duke burgosur, torturuar, vrarë dhe masakruar bijtë dhe bijat më të mira dhe më të devotshme të popullit shqiptar. Pra, si mund t’i lejojë vetes një kryetar i një shteti mik, siç janë SHBA-të, të marrë vendime kundër prijësve të UÇK-së dhe kundër aleatëve të vërtetë të SHBA-ve dhe të NATO-s, e të bie aq lehtë vendime të ngutura e publike, pikërisht, kur dihet se ato kanë dalë nga shërbime sekrete serbe, siç është SDB-ja (UDB-a) dhe KGB-ja ruse, të cilat shërbime kanë folur dhe flasin shqip në Kosovë dhe kanë qenë në krye të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës gjatë 50 vjetëve të fundit dhe gjatë 10 vjetëve të fundit kanë përkrahur regjimin serb të Slobodan Milosheviqit...

Kryetari i atij shteti që ka marrë një vendim të tillë, duhet ta dijë se më mirë, gjithsesi, do të ishte që ta merrte një vendim të tillë kundër gazetave të Kosovës dhe kundër (k)analistëve të atyre gazetave si dhe direkt kundër atyre që denoncuan gjeneralët më meritorë të TMK-së, si gjeneralë dhe si ushtri, të dalë nga UÇK-ja. Ky qëndrim tepër rigoroz i atij kryetari të një shteti mik dhe aleat në kohën e luftës së fundit, zbeh imazhin te shqiptarët për miqësinë dhe sinqeritetin e udhëheqësve të rinj të atij shteti, të cilët ketë herë me direktiva të LDK-së dolën haptazi kundër luftës së shenjtë të UÇK-së për çlirimin e Kosovës nga robëria shekullore serbe dhe qëndrimi i tyre tepër i ngurtë dhe me prapavi të rrezikshme qet në shesh luftën e fshehtë dhe të hapur të shërbimeve sekrete serbe kundër lirisë substanciale të Kosovës dhe të popullit të saj. Kësaj lufte pas shpine dhe nga më të turpshmet në historinë e shqiptarëve i paraprijnë argatët e LDK-së dhe “tri fytyrat emblematike të saj”, dr. Ibrahim Rugova, dr. Bujar Bukoshi dhe Tahir Zemaj..., etj.

Dalin këtu edhe pyetje konstatime: A e sheh veten kryetari dhe shërbimi sekret i atij shteti se në çfarë niveli kanë rënë në sy të shqiptarëve të mirëfilltë, të cilët e dinë grurë të kuq se nisma e një vendimi të tillë të Presidentit amerikan i ka rrënjët te shërbimet sekrete serbe dhe te ato ruse në Kosovë dhe kudo në botë, ku veprojnë ato shërbime të fshehta.

Populli shqiptar i Kosovës dhe i viseve të tjera të pushtuara shqiptare nuk ka nevojë për robëri të re dhe aq më pak qoftë edhe kur më i forti i botës dëshiron t’ia imponojë me dhunë e forcë të formave të ndryshme e të shumta pushtetarët proserbë të LDK-së.

Nga të gjitha komentet dhe editorialet e botuara në faqet e shtypit “tonë” nga (k)analistët “tanë” të njohur del dëshmia se SHBA-të dhe Administrata e George W. Bushit kanë rënë drejtpërdrejtë ose tërthorazi nën ndikimin e shërbimeve sekrete serbe dhe atyre të KGB-së ruse, të cilat janë të lidhura te lëmezët e partisë më të madhe projugosllave në Kosovë.

Një pyetje ndër më thelboret që duhet të shtrohet këtu, është: A do ta hanë SHBA-të, NATO dhe UNMIK-u me Bushin, Hakerupin e Skiakerin në krye karremin e shërbimeve sekrete serbe dhe të KGB-së ruse, të vënë jo vetëm kësaj radhe e këtu, para organeve ndërkombëtare përmes shqipfolësve të LKJ-së, ose të lidhjes më të re sllave – LDK-së, kundër shqiptarëve dhe interesave vitale të tyre? Kjo, mbetët të shihet.

Prandaj, për këtë kohë, këtu dhe në këtë mënyrë, është e habitshme dhe tepër e pakuptimtë se si mund t’i kënaq në ketë mënyrë dhe në këtë shkallë apetitet e shërbimeve sekrete serbe dhe ruse një kryetar i një shteti mik siç është Amerika.

P. S.: Përmes Zyrës Tuaj, unë, edhe një herë shpreh konsiderata të larta ndaj SHBA, që kam unë si poet, shkrimtar dhe publicist, autor edhe i këtij shkrimi, dhe që ka populli shqiptar.

Të gjithë ne shqiptarët e dimë mirë se po të mos ishte Vilsoni, nuk do të ishte Shqipëria, dhe, po të mos ishte Klintoni, nuk do të ishte Kosova e lirë. Shqiptarët në përgjithësi duan ta respektojnë me gjithë zemër edhe kryetarin e ri, George W. Bush, andaj në shenjë të këtij respekti të thellë e shkrova edhe këtë shkrim-analizë për Juve dhe për mjetet e informimit në gjuhën shqipe.

AUTORI

SQARIM: Letra drejtuar ish-Zyrës Amerikane (tash Ambasadës Amerikane), në Prishtinë, dhe mjeteve të “informimit” në gjuhën shqipe, me një letër përcjellëse për z. Christopher W. Dell, mban vulën e një dëshmie dhe të shumë të vërtetave të kohës, pra, është e datës 9. 7. 2001, e cila nuk u publikua atëherë nga mjetet “tona të informimit” publik, çka tregon qartë vijën e tyre “shqiptare” të “shqiptaro”-titistëve të kuqë jugosllavë, e cila, tash, është edhe një dëshmi dhe akuzë më tepër për qëndrimin e “hapur”, “korrekt” e ‘demokratik’ “shqiptar” të tyre për “informimin e drejtë dhe të paanshëm” të opinionit publik, të cilin e dëshmon jo vetëm letra në fjalë. Meqë letra ishte publikuar në faqen e internetit: www.geocities.com/liriaekosoves/Tafil.html, Letër e hapur e shkrimtarit Tafil Duraku drejtuar Zyrës amerikane në Prishtinë dhe mjeteve të informimit në gjuhën shqipe, të cilën e pashë më 18. 2. 2009, dhe, e ndiej për obligim moral e kombëtar ta publikoj atë pa asnjë ndërhyrje, sepse, në publikimin e faqes në fjalë nuk është përfshirë data kur është dërguar letra (të cilën nuk kam njohuri kush ka mundur ta dërgojë për botim, edhe pse ka qenë letër e hapur dhe u është drejtuar shumë mediave, etj.)... Po, sot, dhjetë vjetë pas luftës së lavdishme të UÇK-së shqiptare, a nuk po dëshmohet i drejtë qëndrimi im kombëtar, shqiptar, përballë trysnive dhelpra të “shqiptaro”-titistëve të përbetuar antishqiptarë dhe “patriotë” të dëshmuar...”komunistë” e “demokratë”?!... Kosova e pushtuar shqiptare është e lirë dhe sovrane vetëm atëherë kur është e bashkuar me Amën e saj, Shqipërinë-SHQIPËRI, dhe vetëm atëherë ka lirinë dhe sovranitetin e saj të plotë dhe të pacenueshëm dhe vetëm atëherë do ta gëzojë plotësisht populli i shumëvuajtur shqiptar...

Për fund, po e japim (më poshtë) pjesën përfundimtare të letrës përcjellëse për z. Christopher W. Dell, ish-Shef i Zyrës Amerikane në Prishtinë.

... [...] ...
Isha dhe jam përkrahës i luftës së UÇK-së për lirinë e Kosovës dhe të këtij populli, andaj edhe shkrimet e mia ishin dhe janë edhe sot plotësisht kundër vijës pacifiste dhe kundër vijës së njëmendësisë komuniste që përfaqësonte dhe përfaqëson dr. Rugova dhe aparati i tij proserb e protitist, kundërshqiptar deri në përmasa të çmendisë njerëzore.

Jam ndër intelektualët më të censuruar, e cila censurë vazhdon edhe sot e kësaj dite falë aparatit të censurës komuniste të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK-së) dhe kriminelëve “zyrtarë” të dr. Rugovës jo vetëm në atë fushë të dijes njerëzore dhe nga po ky aparat “shtetëror” i tij, brezi i ri i politikës shqiptare në Kosovë dhe në viset tjera shqiptare të pushtuara nga sllavo-orthodoksët akuzohet pa asnjë të drejtë para Jush dhe para organeve të tjera ndërkombëtare të OKB-së në Kosovë dhe jashtë saj.

Do të dëshiroja që ky brez i ri dhe ky brez i art politik dhe ushtarak i UÇK-së të mbrohet nga Ju dhe ta ketë mbështetjen Tuaj kudo dhe garantoj se nuk do të zhgënjeheni as Ju në rajon. Këtij brezi i takoj me gjithçka që është shqiptare, andaj për qëllime të tilla mbështesim fuqishëm edhe praninë Tuaj në rajon.

Pranoni konsideratat e mia të sinqerta e të thella dhe respektin tim miqësor.


Burojë, më 19 shkurt 2009 

marr nga

http://www.albaniapress.com/lajme/8212/FAKTE-KOHE.html

----------


## Kosovelli

Tiranë, 17 Dhjetor NOA - Këto ditë doli nga shtypi, libri më i ri i publicistit dhe njërit ndër ekspertët për çështje të sigurisë kombëtare, Faton Mehmetaj, “Veprimtaria e shërbimeve sekrete serbe kundër Kosovës”.

Ky libër është vazhdim i punës dhe kërkimeve sistematike për ndriçimin e fakteve historike të nisura që nga librat e tij të mëhershëm, e në mënyrë të veçantë, nga libri “Veprimtaria kriminale e “Dorës së Zezë” serbe në trojet shqiptare” (2004), e deri te ai “Kosova dhe sfidat e sigurisë” (2009). 

Faton Mehmetaj, i njohur për shqyrtimin e temave që kanë të bëjnë me sigurinë kombëtare dhe shërbimet sekrete dhe kriminale serbe, solli fakte tronditëse rreth veprimtarisë kriminale të organizatave të ndryshme serbe kundër Kosovës, që nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, e deri më sot. 

Libri ndjek një vijë kronologjike, duke vënë në pah luftën e shërbimeve sekrete serbe nëpërmjet rrjeteve agjenturore dhe kombinimit me luftën e ftohtë speciale, me theks të veçantë, planet për shfarosjen, likuidimin dhe vrasjen e figurave më markante shqiptare. 

Në këtë kuadër, autori ofron të dhëna konkrete, emra dhe mbiemra, grupe ilegale dhe legale, militare dhe paramilitare, të dirigjuara sa nga politika, po aq edhe nga ushtria dhe policia serbe. 

Kujdes të veçantë i ka kushtuar veprimtarisë së shërbimeve sekrete serbe të kohëve të fundit, duke konstatuar dhe identifikuar një rrjet të fuqishëm spiunimi në Kosovë dhe më gjerë, të kamufluar madje edhe me uniforma të ndryshme ndërkombëtare. 

Mehmetaj nuk heziton t’i paraqesë edhe kreatorët kryesorë të këtyre strukturave të nëntokës serbe, të cilat vepruan dhe veprojnë akoma në Kosovë dhe jashtë saj, madje herë-herë të ndihmuar edhe nga nëntoka shqiptare! 

Sipas prof. dr. Lisen Bashkurtit, në faqet e këtij libri lexuesit do shohin tablo të njohura dhe të panjohura, por të gjitha realiste dhe të mirë interpretuara. Autori, prej vitesh i kontribuon zbulimit të vërtetave të fshehura, por edhe ri-interpretimit të vërtetave të njohura, bazuar në një analizë mjaft rigoroze shkencore.

Libri i Mehmetajt, “Veprimtaria e shërbimeve sekrete serbe kundër Kosovës”, “është një kundërvënie ndaj pasuesve të shkollave antropologjike të Cvijiqit, Andriqit, Qosiqit e akademikëve tjerë serbë, të cilët e ngritën në sistem një politikë shoviniste, diskriminuese e kriminale ndaj shqiptarëve në përgjithësi”, konstaton njëri nga recensentët e librit.

Ndërkaq, sipas njohësit të çështjeve të sigurisë kombëtare shqiptare, dr. Kudusi Lama, autori me shumë kujdes na bën prezent të gjithë morinë e organizatave terroriste që militojnë në Serbi e që një pjesë e tyre kanë degë edhe në Kosovë e në Maqedoni. 

Ai me të drejtë i vlerëson këto organizata si struktura të rrezikshme paramilitare, të cilat në çdo kohë përbëjnë rrezik destabiliteti për Kosovën e cila edhe në kushtet e normalitetit ka mjaft probleme, pasi duhet të ngjitet në normalitetin e një shteti modern, duke u mbështetur në një terren të grabitur në mënyrën më kriminale nga serbët. 

Kështu që strukturat e sigurisë në Kosovë duhet të krijojnë gjithë potencialin e duhur kundërvënës ndaj këtyre organizatave paramilitare kriminale, të cilat megjithëse deklarohen si organizata të pavarura, të gjitha i financon shteti serb. 

Dhe nëpërmjet tyre kultivohet racizmi si një element bashkudhëtar me serbët, duke bërë që edhe qytetarët e thjeshtë që nuk kanë asnjë ide për politikën shoviniste, të kriminalizohen. 

Librin “Veprimtaria e shërbimeve sekrete serbe kundër Kosovës” e botoi “ANATEMA”, Prishtinë dhe ka 350 faqe.

e.r/NOA

----------


## Kosovelli

Fillimisht dua të theksoj se ky shkrim ka për qëllim sensibilizimin e opinionit të brendshëm,atij të jashtëm dhe minoritetit serb, që të mos bien pre e trysnisë së Beogradit dhe mekanizmave të shërbimeve sekrete serbe, të cilët, pjesëtarët e minoritetit serb në Kosovë, po i përdorin për t’i arritur qëllimet e veta, duke i futur edhe vet ata në një rrugë pa dalje. Është koha e integrimeve dhe jo e urrejtjes ndaj etnive tjera. Minoriteti serb në Kosovë ka favore të mëdha, që si të tilla nuk i ka asnjë minoritet në asnjë shtet të botës.





Por, duke qenë gjithnjë të instrumentalizuar nga Beogradi, këto të drejta i kanë keqpërdorur. Toleranca e tepruar secilën ditë po vjen duke u zvogëluar për të gjithë ata që nuk i respektojnë ligjet dhe bien ndesh me rregullat e caktuara të shtetit.


Megjithatë, të gjithë qytetarët pa dallim etnie duhet të jenë të barabartë para ligjit, si për privilegje ashtu edhe për përgjegjësi, sepse ka filluar të ndjehet haptazi se tolerimet e veprimeve diferencuese, qoftë ky edhe “diskriminim pozitiv” i aplikuar vetëm ndaj minoritetit serb në Kosovë deri në pakufi, janë brengat kryesore të sigurisë pas fazës fillestare të pavarësisë.




Lidhur me këtë, nga tolerimet dhe respektimi deri në përulje i palës serbe, mund të ndodhin keqkuptime në kampin tjetër - te pala shumicë shqiptare, por edhe te pakicat tjera etnike që jetojnë në Kosovë. Pakënaqësia e shqiptarëve, popullsisë me shumicë dërmuese të Kosovës, bazohet në mungesën e deklarimit eksplicit të shtetit nacional shqiptar. Përderisa elementi serb i Kosovës nuk integrohet natyrshëm në institucionet dhe në jetën shoqërore të vendit, por vazhdon të jetë element i instrumentalizuar në duart e Beogradit, i cili në vazhdimësi po i përdorë kundër Kosovës, padyshim se kërcënimet për mjedisin e sigurisë do të jenë evidente. Prandaj, është domosdoshmëri që institucionet vendore të Republikës së Kosovës, e veçanërisht ato ndërkombëtare, të ndërmarrin masa për zgjidhjen e kësaj çështjeje tejet të dëmshme jo vetëm për Kosovën por edhe më gjerë.




Ministri serb i policisë Ivica Daciq


Sepse, tolerimi deri në paskajshmëri ndaj minoritetit serb në Kosovë, ka shkaktuar përkeqësim të disponimit si te pjesëtarët e komunitetit me shumicë shqiptare, por edhe në mesin e komuniteteve tjera pakicë. Për hir të minoritetit serb, i cili përkundër të gjithave refuzon të njohë shtetin e Kosovës në të cilin jeton dhe në shumicën e rasteve ushtron pushtet paralel në vend, ka bërë që popullsia shumicë e Kosovës, të jetojë në kushte të “getos” artificiale.



Të gjithë njerëzit lindin të lirë dhe të barabartë në dinjitet dhe në të drejta. Ata kanë arsye dhe ndërgjegje dhe duhet të sillen ndaj njëri-tjetrit me frymë vëllazërimi, e kjo minoritetit serb po i mungon në sjelljet e përditshme. Ata kanë krijuar sisteme paralele të sigurisë dhe pushtetit, të cilat vazhdojnë të jenë aktuale edhe gati dy vjet pas shpalljes së pavarësisë.



Tashmë dihet se skenarët dhe planet operative të provokimit të situatave të sigurisë në Kosovë janë hartuar në Beograd qysh para shpalljes së pavarësisë, si plane rezervë (nëse ndodh), me qëllim të destabilizimit të brendshëm të Kosovës dhe me qëllim të krijimit të një situate e cila do të ishte e vështirë për t’u menaxhuar nga institucionet vendore dhe ndërkombëtare të sigurisë. Për t’i koordinuar veprimet në të gjitha fushat kundër shtetit të Kosovës, qeveria e Serbisë, kishte hapur zyrat e të ashtuquajturës “Ministri për Kosovë dhe Metohi”, në veri dhe në perëndim të Kosovës, pastaj formoi të ashtuquajturën “Qendër Koordinuese për Kosovë”, caktoi udhëheqësit “e qarkut”, “Kuvendin e Bashkësisë së Komunave të Krahinës Autonome të Kosovës dhe Metohisë” me “qëllim të shtrirjes së mandatit institucional” (të Serbisë) në territorin e Kosovës, duke pasur synim kryesor pengimin (paralizimin) e funksionimit të institucioneve legjitime të Kosovës.

----------


## Kosovelli

Propaganda e MUP-it Serb

Siç do të shihet edhe më poshtë në këtë punim, forcat paramilitare serbe i shfrytëzojnë edhe format “legale” të organizimit. Mekanizmi i lartcekur, i formuar dhe i ndikuar politikisht nga Serbia, i financuar dhe i mbështetur edhe me teknikë luftarake, po tenton edhe më tutje ta paraqet praninë e Serbisë në Kosovë. 

Këtë prani, Serbia po përpiqet ta paraqesë nëpërmjet strukturave paralele serbe brenda Kosovës. Shumëkush në Kosovë praninë e strukturave paralele serbe, e sheh si një lloj pranie të Serbisë në disa pjesë të Kosovës, sepse këto struktura ndërlidhen direkt me shtetin serb, prandaj kanë arsye të frikësohen për ndikimin e Serbisë në Kosovë. Vet UNMIK-u, nëpërmjet Rezolutës 1244, i ka konsideruar këto struktura të Serbisë si ilegale, por në të njëjtën kohë UNMIK-u gjithnjë e ka toleruar ekzistencën dhe veprimtarinë e pranisë institucionale të Serbisë brenda vendit tonë. Serbia, nëpërmjet mekanizmave të saj, e ka futur në veprim vijën vertikale të ndikimit.




P.sh: një numër i pjesëtarëve të SHPK-së (Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës) janë suspenduar, siç thuhet, “për shkak të biografisë së tyre”, apo “fshehjes” së ndonjë pjese të biografisë. Aplikimi i masave të tilla ndëshkuese nuk ka ndodhur për pjesëtarët serbë të SHPK-së, ish-policët, udbashët, militarët e paramilitarët - pjesëmarrës në krime lufte e gjenocid mbi shqiptarët. Ky fakt vlen vetëm për suspendimin dhe largimin e ish-pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së. Nuk vlen as për ata që e vazhduan punën në policinë serbe edhe pas bojkotimit masiv të pushtetit okupues serb që ia bëri populli i Kosovës, megjithëse disa prej tyre e vazhduan aktivitetin në kuadër të aparatit shtetëror serb të Millosheviqit deri në mbarim të luftës në Kosovë. Në këtë rast bëhet fjalë edhe për një grup të vogël të shqiptarëve që ishin pjesë e atyre strukturave. Disa sish e kanë vazhduar aktivitetin e tyre edhe pas luftës, siç është rasti me Osman Musën, i cili siç dihet në Shërbimin Policor të Kosovës kishte pozitë kyçe dhe ishte i autorizuar për rekrutim, sistematizim dhe gradim të pjesëtarëve të SHPK-së.



Një agjente serbe J.K


Kapiteni Osman Musa (1961), shef i Njësitit për Standarde në SHPK, më 15 prill 2005, pa asnjë paralajmërim ishte larguar nga Kosova, duke kërkuar azil politik në Londër, ku ka pranuar se ka qenë agjent i shërbimit sekret serb (BIA). Musa, është larguar për shkak se ka dërguar dokumente dhe dosje të SHPK-së në Agjencinë Informative dhe të Sigurisë së Serbisë – BIA. Kurse për pranimin e serbëve në SHPK, pothuajse asnjëherë nuk janë kontrolluar listat se kush janë, as nuk iu është verifikuar biografia. Në një mënyrë ka pasur amnistim të vazhdueshëm të kriminelëve serbë, të cilët kanë kandiduar në SHPK dhe janë bërë pjesëtarë të saj.




Një agjente serbe B.S


P.sh., ish-polici serb Boban, i cili kishte kaluar në SHPK, në rajonin e Prishtinës, ishte i njohur si kriminel i luftës bashkë me Novicën, ish-komandant i burgut dhe inspektorët e atëhershëm serbë Momqillën, Qanoviqin dhe Bjeliqin si dhe drejtorin gjeneral të burgut të Prishtinës, Lubo Qumburoviq. Të lartpërmendurit, sipas dëshmitarëve okularë, kishin marrë pjesë në keqtrajtimin dhe vrasjen e shqiptarëve. Vetëm në një konkurs (të shpallur në qershor 2006), për pranimin e pjesëtarëve të MUP-it serb në SHPK, kanë konkurruar 466 ish-policë të MUP-it serb. Askush nuk e garantoi popullin e Kosovës se ndonjëri nga ta është i përzier në krimet e luftës së fundit në Kosovë. Nuk mundi të garantojë as komisionari i atëhershëm i policisë, Kai Vittrup. 

Pos në polici, një numër i tyre mbajnë uniformat e kompanive të sigurimit privat, të licencuar në Kosovë. Ka edhe të tillë që mbajnë uniforma të policisë serbe, mbrojtjes civile etj. Një pjesë e qytetarëve serbë, nën ndikimin e propagandës së Beogradit, e konsiderojnë ndarjen e Kosovës si punë të kryer, prandaj ata edhe besojnë se së bashku me njësitet e xhandarmërisë serbe dhe strukturat tjera, do të vendosen në urë dhe do ta “mbrojnë” kufirin e ri te ura.




Mentalitete të tilla ishin shfaqur edhe gjatë vitit 1990, ku në raportet zyrtare të Perëndimit konstatohej se Serbia funksiononte vetëm si një shtet militarist, pa ekonomi dhe pa industri civile. Ky konkluzion mbështetej në faktin se vetëm buxheti zyrtar shtetëror i Serbisë në masën 97 për qind i kushtohej makinerisë së luftës, 3 për qind aparatit nëpunës shtetëror, ndërsa ekonomia, kultura, shëndetësia nuk figuronin në atë buxhet. Konceptet e egërsisë dhe kërcënimit ndaj të tjerëve, Serbia i bën në emër të shtetit të pademilitarizuar dhe të përkrahjes së Rusisë dhe aleatëve të saj, që ka qenë dhe mbeten inspirim për t’i sfiduar të tjerët.





Sipas të dhënave tashmë të ditura, policia e UNMIK-ut i ka raportuar policisë së Serbisë (MUP) edhe për detaje. Raportet kanë qenë mujore por edhe përmbledhëse çdo gjashtë muaj. Kryesisht, policia e Serbisë është furnizuar me informacione që kanë pasë të bëjnë me strukturat e ish-Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Në bazë të këtyre informacioneve janë ngritur qindra aktakuza kundër ish-pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së. Serbia ka pasë aq informacione të përimtuara, duke i përfshirë edhe gjobat e shqiptuara në komunikacion ndaj personave të caktuar. Se a ka qenë marrëveshje mes UNMIK-ut dhe Serbisë për t’ia dhënë policisë së Serbisë të gjitha informacionet që i ka poseduar UNMIK-u, mbetet të vërtetohet në të ardhmen. 

Ka dyshime të bazuara se edhe gradimi i disa pjesëtarëve të SHPK-së, është bërë jo në bazë të meritave të punës, por sipas përzgjedhjeve tjera. Krahas kësaj, thuhet se shërbimi sekret serb e ka dërguar në UNMIK një “listë” me emrat e kandidatëve me prioritet në gradime. Mbase kjo “listë” nuk është zbatuar me përpikëri, por ndikimi i preferencave të saj është parë haptas. Nëpërmjet ndikimit të UNMIK-ut dhe sugjerimeve të ndryshme janë sistemuar në SHPK, pa ndonjë pengesë strukturat e ish-MUP-it serb (këtu hyjnë ish-policë, ish-pjesëtarë të UDB-së e të sigurimit, por edhe zyrtarë të tjerë të administratës së atëhershme të Sekretariateve të Punëve të Brendshme), policë të MUP-it serb, të cilët kanë qenë të uniformuar gjatë luftës së fundit, që në fakt e përbëjnë numrin më të madh të pjesëtarëve të SHPK-së, apo të atyre që janë në pozitat kyçe. Pjesëtarët e minoriteteve kanë qenë kurdoherë të privilegjuar si në konkurse për pranim në SHPK, po ashtu edhe në ngritje profesionale apo përparime gradash. Shpesh herë ata i kanë shkelur ligjet dhe nuk i kanë respektuar ato, por, siç dihet, janë bërë tolerime për shkak të natyrës specifike që kanë pasur në kuadër të SHPK-së.

Flitet nëpër mediume, analiza, komente por ka edhe mendime se zëvendësdrejtori i Policisë së Kosovës, Dejan Jankoviq, mund të mos jetë duke iu nënshtruar urdhrave të Drejtorit të Policisë. 

Edhe pse zëvendësdrejtori i Policisë së Kosovës, Dejan Jankoviq, e ka përgënjeshtruar faktin se i përgjigjet policisë serbe dhe EULEX-it, koncepti i qeverisë së Beogradit se zëvendësdrejtori serb i Policisë së Kosovës do t’i raportojë vetëm EULEX-it dhe Serbisë disi po merr konotacione të një koncepti normal të funksionimit të kësaj ideje, e cila, sipas tyre, është në funksion të implementimit të gjashtëpikëshit në Kosovë. Ky fakt deklarativisht është mohuar edhe nga zyrtarët e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Republikës së Kosovës, por mbetet të shihet se çka po ndodh me të vërtetë me këto situata konfuze që janë krijuar. 

Në këtë kontest, janë bërë qindra shkrime dhe analiza rreth protokollit për bashkëpunim policor, brenda së cilit, parashihet një marrëveshje e policisë së Kosovës me atë të Serbisë, i vënë në jetë nëpërmjet protokollit EULEX-Serbi, pastaj parashihet edhe fuqizimi i protokolleve tjera për dogana dhe drejtësi, gjë që Serbisë do t’i krijonte një hapësirë të favorshme për kontroll të policisë, doganave dhe kufirit.

Pos kësaj, Ligji për policinë, neni 38 i kreut IV, e parasheh saktësisht se policia duhet të ketë vetëm një drejtor, një zëvendësdrejtor (e jo dy të tillë) dhe katër ndihmës të drejtorit të policisë, pa u specifikuar kombësia e zëvendësdrejtorit. Një pjesë e madhe e policëve serbë që janë të punësuar si pjesëtarë të Policisë së Kosovës nuk e respektojnë këtë rregull. Te policët serbë që punojnë në kuadër të Policisë së Kosovës ka disa ndasi dhe mospërfillje ndaj institucioneve të Kosovës, zbatimit të ligjit dhe të ligjeve kushtetuese të Republikës së Kosovës. Policëve serbë të angazhuar në Policinë e Kosovës (PK) edhe më tutje u mungon ky vullnet. 

Siç dihet, në ditët e para pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Republikës së Kosovës, qëndrimi zyrtar i Qeverisë së Serbisë ka qenë se në Kosovë mund të qëndrojnë UNMIK-u dhe KFOR-i, sepse këto dy misione, janë të autorizuara me Rezolutën 1244 të Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së, përderisa misionet e tjera çfarë janë EULEX-i (misioni i BE-së për forcimin e rendit dhe ligjit), apo ICO (Zyra Civile Ndërkombëtare), janë ilegale në Kosovë dhe, si të tilla, nuk kanë çfarë kërkojnë, veçmas në rajonet e banuara me serbë. Përfaqësuesit e komunitetit serb në polici, siç u tha, i kanë kundërshtuar vendimet që ka marrë Qeveria e Kosovës. Ata ende mendojnë se Qeveria e Serbisë është ajo që duhet të vendosë brenda territorit të Kosovës. 

Imponimi për ta lejuar UNMIK-un të qëndrojë në disa pjesë të Kosovës (të banuara me serbë) dhe vendosjen e EULEX-it në pjesët tjera (të banuara me shqiptarë), por në cilësinë e “mision neutral” që nuk e njeh Kosovën si vend të pavarur, paraqet një kundërshtim të haptë në raport me ligjet dhe rregullat në fuqi të shtetit të Kosovës. 

Në shtator të vitit 2008, flitej dhe diskutohej për një marrëveshje ndërmjet UNMIK-ut dhe Qeverisë së Serbisë, brenda të cilës përfshihej edhe ndarja e policisë dhe krijimi i dy komandave të veçanta. (Është koha kur bisedohej për gjashtëpikëshin). Në marrëveshjen gjashtëpikëshe të OKB-së, e hartuar ekskluzivisht sipas kërkesave të Serbisë, në mesin e gjashtë pikave, Serbia kishte paraparë kontroll mbi doganat, drejtësinë, kufijtë, transportin, trashëgiminë kulturore, duke përfshirë këtu edhe policinë. Një marrëveshje e tillë, në rastin konkret, protokolli për bashkëpunim policor EULEX-Serbi, u nënshkrua në shtator të këtij viti, edhe përkundër kundërshtimeve të palës kosovare. Sipas kësaj marrëveshje, që kur fillon zbatimi i saj, priten të hapen edhe shumë nënstacione policore në vendbanimet me shumicë serbe, të cilët do t’u japin llogari zyrtarëve të lartë ndërkombëtarë. Ky plan sqaron më tutje se edhe emërimet dhe shkarkimet e pjesëtarëve serbë të policisë duhet të bëhen nga eprorët ndërkombëtarë, duke përfshirë këtu edhe raportin që duhet t’u bëhet zyrtarëve ndërkombëtarë. Proceset e tilla e komplikojnë shumë funksionimin e forcave të rendit duke përfshirë këtu edhe cenimin e sigurisë së qytetarëve. 

Dihet botërisht se një pjesë e madhe e policëve serbë nuk i përgjigjen zinxhirit komandues të Policisë së Kosovës. Ata, siç dihet, u larguan masovikisht në shenjë proteste pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Kosovës, duke marrë pjesë edhe në djegien e pikave doganore në dy portat kufitare 1 dhe 31 në veri të Kosovës, dhe në trazirat e organizuara më 17 mars 2008, ku u vra një polic i UNMIK-ut, ndërsa u plagosën dhjetëra policë të tjerë ndërkombëtarë dhe ushtarë të KFOR-it. Një pjesë e policëve të komunitetit serb ishin pjesëmarrës në këto përleshje. Veçanërisht, rezervistët e ushtrisë dhe të policisë serbe ishin ata që e shkaktuan problemin në Mitrovicë, gjegjësisht në gjykata dhe dogana, si dhe i sulmuan dhe dogjën ambasadat e huaja në Serbi, pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Kosovës. Për shkaqe subjektive, e gjithë dosja e 17 marsit të vitit 2008 do të mbetet e mbyllur deri në një kohë kur OKB-ja e sheh të udhës të kërkojë t’i ndjekë penalisht personat e përfshirë në sulm ndaj paqeruajtësve në Kosovë. Duhet cekur se ish-komisari i policisë, Larry Willson, ishte larguar pikërisht për shkak të mospajtimeve, në lidhje me urdhrin që është dhënë më 17 mars për ta marrë gjykatën nën kontroll. Lidhur me këtë, Policia e Kosovës kishte ngritur kallëzim penal kundër 21 serbëve, shumica zyrtarë institucionesh në Kosovë, pasi ishin gjetur të kenë qenë të përfshirë në djegien e portave 1 dhe 31 në Jarinje të Leposaviqit dhe në Banjë të Zubin-Potokut, në mesditën e 19 shkurtit 2008. 

Sipas opinioneve të hapëta, një pjesë e pjesëmarrësve që kanë qenë të përfshirë në djegien e portave 1 dhe 31 kanë qenë me maska, disa të tjerë me kapela që kanë menduar të kamuflohen. Pas djegies dhe shkatërrimit të dy pikave kufitare në kufirin Kosovë-Serbi, në Jarinje (Leposaviq) dhe Banjë (Zubin Potok), më 19 shkurt 2008, komandantët e stacioneve policore në Zubin Potok dhe në Leposaviq, togerët Drazha Bozhoviq e Dragan Stefanoviq, janë deklaruar se janë komandantë edhe të policëve serbë të SHPK-së në dy pikat kufitare, edhe pse kufijtë janë në kompetencë të Policisë Kufitare e jo të Policisë së Rendit Publik. 

Strukturat paralele serbe në veriun e Kosovës, menjëherë pas shpalljes së pavarësisë, u përforcuan edhe me një mijë (1 000) pjesëtarë të MUP-it serb, të ardhur nga Serbia, të cilët morën pjesë edhe në djegien e dy pikave kufitare, duke u futur në brendi të Kosovës dhe duke u shpërndarë për veprim kryesisht nëpër enklavat serbe, për të vepruar konform planit sekret të Qeverisë së Serbisë, të shifruar “ AKSIONI ”. 

Sipas burimeve zyrtare serbe, bojkotimi i organizuar i policëve serbë të SHPK-së, është në përputhje të plotë me porositë e planit sekret “Aksioni” të Qeverisë së Serbisë. Ministri për Infrastrukturë i Qeverisë së Serbisë, Velimir Iliq, u ka deklaruar medieve serbe se “ne do të kemi policinë tonë lokale në hapësirat serbe dhe se veprimi i policëve serbë është pjesë e planit aksionar”.

Që nga shpallja e pavarësisë së vendit, shërbimet sekrete serbe, në shumë pjesë të Kosovës, kanë aktivizuar edhe strukturën e “spiunëve të fjetur”.


Gjatë trazirave në veriun e Mitrovicës, në pjesë të ndryshme të Kosovës, janë vërejtur edhe pjesëtarë të Njësisë Speciale për Veprime Antiterroriste (SAJ) të Serbisë, sidomos nëpër enklava. Pjesëtarët e kësaj njësie kanë qenë të përqendruar edhe në Kosovën Lindore (Luginën e Preshevës), në pjesën e kufirit me Kosovën dhe me Maqedoninë. Eprorët e këtij formacioni kanë pasë kontakte të vazhdueshme me të ashtuquajturat “Shtabe të Mbrojtjes Territoriale”, përkatësisht “Shtabe të Krizës” në enklavat serbe, të cilat në shumicën e rasteve përbëhen nga rezervistë të UJ-së (ushtrisë jugosllave) dhe pjesëtarë të JSO-së (njësive për operacione speciale). Disa prej tyre operojnë në kuadër të të ashtuquajturës “Garda e Car Llazarit”, e cila i ka celulat e veta në disa pjesë të Kosovës, siç është thënë edhe në disa komunikata të kësaj organizate. Vlen të ceket se “Garda e Car Llazarit”, organizatat tjera ilegale paraushtarake serbe, pastaj ndikimi i politikës serbe dhe cytja e këtyre strukturave drejt Kosovës si dhe bojkotimi i punës nga radhët e policëve të minoritetit serb në SHPK, e kanë mbajtur gjendjen në vend nën tensione të vazhdueshme, duke shkaktuar kriza të sigurisë së brendshme, të cilat gjithherë e kanë provokuar gjendjen për ta quar drejt destabilitetit të përmasave të mëdha, siç ishte kriza e marsit 2004. Instancat ndërkombëtare, por edhe ato vendore, kohë më parë, lejuan formimin edhe të 14 nënstacioneve të reja policore, 12 prej të cilave në vendbanimet me shumicë serbe. Ky projekt ndërlidhet me pranimin e një numri të caktuar të policëve të MUP-it serb brenda strukturave të Policisë së Kosovës. 

Në një raport të datës 15 nëntor 2008, KMDLNJ - Qendra Rajonale në Mitrovicë, kërkonte nga organet e sigurisë, policia e UNMIK-ut, ajo e SHPK-së dhe KFOR-i që sa më parë t’i kapin akterët e të shtënave të datës 14 dhe 15 nëntorit 2008, në mënyrë që të nxirren para drejtësisë. Është e ditur botërisht se akterët e të shtënave të 14 nëntorit 2008, së paku policët serbë - pjesëtarë të SHPK-së, i njohin shumë mirë. Po ashtu i njohin edhe disa policë shqiptarë, të cilët patrullojnë në pjesën e okupuar të qytetit së bashku me policët serbë. Pra, edhe këta i dinë saktësisht çerdhet e atyre që shkrehin breshëri plumbash kur dhe ku t’iu teket.

Duhet të përmendet se në lokalitetet ku shkrepen armë të ndryshme nga serbët, vepron lirshëm MUP-i serb, ku shef i operativës është Zharko Kosovac, i cili sipas raporteve të KMDLNJ-së, ishte i njohur si ushtrues i dhunës mbi popullatën shqiptare, gjatë viteve të ‘90-ta, gjatë luftës 1998/1999 dhe pas lufte. Po ashtu, epror i policisë së SHPK-së është edhe Xhavit (Rexho) Dervisheviq, i cili po ashtu është i njohur si ushtrues i dhunës mbi shqiptarët që nga viti 1990 e këndej. Këta të dy me shumë serbë të tjerë, kanë qenë ushtrues të dhunës, posaçërisht mbi arsimin shqip.

Kur flasim për këtë çështje duhet pasur parasysh edhe faktin se një pjesë e policëve të minoritetit serb që punojnë në Policinë e Kosovës, kanë qenë në marrëdhënie pune deri në përfundim të luftës. 

Nga bastisjet që janë bërë nga ana e SHPK-së, është vërejtur se ata janë të armatosur mirë, të uniformuar dhe kanë emblemat e tyre. Mirëpo, për hir të situatës së tensionuar nuk janë marrë masa tjera ndaj tyre. Në një rast, pjesëtari serb i Policisë së Kosovës, Vllade Nedelkoviq, në fund të vitit 2008 është arrestuar pasi që në shtëpinë e tij në fshatin Preoc, ishte gjetur sasi e konsiderueshme e armatimit pa leje, pajisje të ish-ushtrisë jugosllave, uniforma, radiolidhje etj. 

Vet fakti i përdorimit të simboleve që i ka përdorur organizata paramilitare “Garda e Car Llazarit” në tubime dhe në promovimin e saj, si shenjat e njësisë famëkeqe të drejtuar nga Sigurimi Shtetëror Serb – JSO flasin mjaft. Dihet se një pjesë e kësaj njësie janë të afërt apo pasues të njësisë famëkeqe JSO e njohur edhe si “Beretat e Kuqe” apo edhe “Djemtë e Frenkit” (sipas Frenki Simatoviqit, themelues i këtij grupi). JSO u komandua gjatë luftës nga Millorad Ulemek - “Legija”, i dënuar së fundi me 40 vjet burgim për vrasjen e ish-kryeministrit serb Zoran Gjingjiq. Vitin e kaluar “Garda e Car Llazarit” ka marrë përgjegjësinë për djegien e punktit kufitar në Runicë, mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë. Të njëjtin vit organizata paraushtarake serbe “Mlada Bosna” mori përgjegjësinë për një varg sulmesh në kufirin mes Kosovës dhe Serbisë.

Në të gjitha këto zhvillime, koloneli Dragan Terziq, zyrtarisht mban postin e këshilltarit policor në Drejtorinë Koordinuese për Kosovën. Siç bëhet e ditur, Terziq komandon me policinë serbe në Kosovë, kurse me “Mbrojtjen Territoriale” komandon koloneli Radisav Janiqijeviq. Nga të dhëna të publikuara me kohë në media, del se në Mitrovicë, në tri-katër vende ka pasur depo armatimi, të dedikuara posaçërisht për këto struktura. Sensibilizimi i situatës për veprimet e lartcekura është bërë edhe nga Marko Jakshiq, i cili e ka rolin e kryetarit të “Kuvendit të komunave dhe lokaliteteve serbe në Kosovë”. Kurse Millan Ivanoviqi është kryetar i “Këshillit Nacional Serb për Veriun e Kosovës”, njëkohësisht njëri ndër drejtuesit e spitalit regjional në veri të Mitrovicës. Ai është i dyshuar për pjesëmarrje në disa veprime kriminale, organizim dhe mbështetje të grupeve terroriste, nxitje të urrejtjes nacionale, raciale e fetare, rrezikim të personelit të EULEX-it dhe pjesëmarrje në masën që kishte bërë vepra penale. Strukturat e tyre janë prodhues të dhunës dhe destabilitetit në Kosovë. Ata kanë bërë thirrje për rezistencë dhe për të shkaktuar dhunë. 

Më 10 shkurt 2009, në Mitrovicë, sipas mediave kosovare, Marko Jakshiq dhe Millan Ivanoviq kanë bërë thirrje që të digjen pikëkalimet kufitare. Lidhur me këtë policia ka hetuar rastin dhe kallëzimin penal ia ka proceduar prokurorisë. Sipas policisë, është çështje e prokurorit (ndërkombëtar) nëse ndaj tyre do të ngre apo jo akuzën. Sidoqoftë, secili qytetar i ka parë dhe vërejtur përmes ekranit, në fotot në internet dhe shtyp autorët e ngjarjeve që shkatërruan pikën doganore 1 dhe 31 në veriun e Kosovës, duke hedhur mjete shpërthyese apo duke djegur objekte. Akterët e këtyre ngjarjeve janë të ditur.

Që nga ajo kohë, madje edhe pas kthimit të policëve serb në punë, mungon qasja e zyrtarëve apo vijës komanduese të Policisë së Kosovës në stacionin policor në veri. Madje, këto struktura kanë penguar edhe vizitën e drejtorit të Policisë së Kosovës, Sheremet Ahmeti, që t’i vizitonte pikat policore kufitare në veri. 

Në Shërbimin Policor të Kosovës, komunitetet përfaqësohen me 17 për qind, 10 për qind prej të cilëve janë të komunitetit serb. 

Rreth 350 policë serbë, bashkë me stafin civil u suspenduan pasi e lëshuan punën demonstrativisht në mars të vitit 2008. Ndryshe, të vetmit policë serbë që nuk janë suspenduar për shkak të mosbindjes ndaj urdhrave të SHPK-së, ishin ata që punojnë në pjesën veriore të Mitrovicës, meqë në stacionet e atjeshme policore nuk ishte bërë bartja e kompetencave nga UNMIK-u te SHPK-ja dhe ishin nën komandën e policisë së UNMIK-ut. Kërkesa kryesore e policëve serbë të suspenduar ka qenë që të punojnë nën komandën e policisë së UNMIK-ut. Që nga ajo periudhë, atyre nuk iu ndërpre pagesa, edhe pse shumica e këtyre policëve, pas urdhrit të prerë të Beogradit, i kishin mbyllur edhe xhirollogaritë personale në bankat e Kosovës,. Megjithatë, në administratën e Policisë së Kosovës gjatë tërë kohës ata figurojnë të suspenduar me pagesë. Vetëm për tre muaj, nga buxheti i Kosovës, për pagat e këtyre policëve serbë të rebeluar ndaj shtetit të Kosovës, janë shpenzuar rreth 223 mijë euro. Minoritarët serbë, pjesëtarë të Policisë së Kosovës, e bojkotuan punën për 17 muaj me radhë, çka do të thotë se shpenzimet e buxhetit të Kosovës për këtë kategori janë milionëshe. 

Inspektorati i Policisë së Kosovës ishte marrë me hetimin e këtij rasti një kohë të gjatë. Disa herë i kishte ftuar ata të kthehen në punë, me pretekst se do t’u ndërpritet marrëdhënia e punës, por policët e komunitetit serb nuk qenë të dëgjueshëm. Me qëllim të bindjes për t’i kthyer në punë, gjenerali i PK-së, Sheremet Ahmeti, kishte marrë një vendim për suspendim pa pagesë. Mirëpo ndaj këtij vendimi kishte reaguar Qeveria dhe pas kësaj ishte marrë vendimi tjetër nga MPB-ja që t’u vazhdohet suspendimi me pagesë. 

Sipas Rregullores në fuqi të Inspektoratit të Rendit, do të duhej që në afat jo më të gjatë se 90 ditë, të merrej një vendim lidhur me largimin e policëve serbë nga Policia e Kosovës. Siç u tha, policët e komunitetit serb, pas 17 shkurtit, për arsyet tashmë të ditura, e kishin refuzuar komandën e SHPK-së dhe kishin kërkuar si alternativë, që urdhrat t’i marrin nga policia ndërkombëtare e UNMIK-ut. Menjëherë pas kësaj, policë serbë të regjionit të Prishtinës, që i braktisën radhët e SHPK-së, tentuan ta uzurponin Stacionin Policor të Graçanicës, për t’u bërë presion strukturave vendore dhe ndërkombëtare, që të përmbushin kërkesat e tyre. 

Sipas burimeve të konfirmuara, njëri ndër organizatorët që ka organizuar bojkotimin e punës së policëve serbë të SHPK-së në anën e Anamoravës është Dragutin (Velibor) Naskoviq, i lindur më 1952, në fshatin Kmetovc të Gjilanit. Naskoviq është ish-pjesëtar i policisë së Serbisë, i cili tani ka statusin e pensionistit. I njëjti është oponent i BIA-s, dhe mbanë lidhje me ish-strukturat që kanë punuar në organet e rendit të Serbisë. Këto struktura, në shumicën e rasteve, janë persona të instrumentalizuar nga qeveria e Serbisë. Naskoviq ishte caktuar të jetë “Komandant i Anamoravës” për serbët, gjegjësisht për formimin e policisë paralele. Në sistemin e strukturave paralele është edhe Iliq me nofkën “Iliri”, nga rrethi i Gjilanit, më herët inspektor i lartë në policinë e Serbisë, njëherësh konsiderohet edhe zëvendës i Naskoviqit. Gjatë një vizite të të ashtuquajturit ministër serb për Kosovën, Sllobodan Samarxhiq, Iliqi gjithnjë ka qenë afër tij. Kurse në sy të opinionit këtë rol është caktuar ta kryejë Stojadin Notkoviq, major në policinë e SHPK-së. Pas bojkotimit të punës nga ana e policëve serbë të SHPK-së, struktura të ndryshme ekstreme nga ana e serbëve të Anamoravës kishin planifikuar ta sulmojnë stacionin policor të Novobërdës. Kërcënime se do të sulmohet stacioni policor në Novobërdë ka pasur edhe përmes telefonit. 

Edhe sot e kësaj dite në veriun e Kosovës, katër stacione të policisë nuk e përfillin zinxhirin komandues të Policisë së Kosovës. Komunikimi me policët serbë të Policisë së Kosovës, në katër stacionet policore në veriun e Mitrovicës dhe komunave tjera veriore, ndërmjetësohet nëpërmjet EULEX-it dhe misionit të BE-së në Kosovë. Mirëpo, me kalimin e kohës dhe me ndihmën e EULEX-it pritet që të integrohen edhe policët serbë në veriun e Mitrovicës dhe komunat tjera veriore, si dhe pjesët tjera të Kosovës të banuara me serbë, që nuk e përfillin gjithaq zinxhirin komandues të SHPK-së. 

I ashtuquajturi ministër serb për Kosovën në Qeverinë e Serbisë, Goran Bogdanoviq, kishte deklaruar se të gjithë pjesëtarët serbë të Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës do të jenë nën zinxhirin komandues të EULEX-it, pavarësisht se në cilën pjesë të Kosovës jetojnë dhe veprojnë. Për ne, deklaroi Bogdanoviq, është i pranueshëm zinxhiri komandues i cili vjen nga EULEX-i e jo nga Prishtina. 

Madje, më herët, nga vet shefi i UNMIK-ut, Lamberto Zannier, pas një takimi me të ashtuquajturin ministër serb për Kosovën në Qeverinë e Serbisë, Goran Bogdanoviq, u bë publike ideja për krijimin e policisë serbe brenda policisë së Kosovës! 

Propozimi i Bogdanoviqit që të formohen struktura të veçanta të policisë për serbët lokalë në Kosovë, do të thotë se ka tendenca për krijimin e komandës së ndarë të policisë serbe, sipas shembullit të Bosnjës, që është një skenar tepër i dëmshëm dhe i rrezikshëm dhe, si i tillë nuk duhet toleruar. 

Krahas Bogdanoviqit, në maj të këtij viti, 16 muaj pas vetlargimit të policëve serbë nga SHPK-ja, Oliver Ivanoviqi, në cilësinë e të ashtuquajturit sekretar shtetëror në Ministrinë e Serbisë për Kosovën, kërkoi që të formohet një “komandë e posaçme zinxhirore policore serbe” në kuadër të SHPK-së, përkatësisht si institucion paralel i Policisë së Kosovës. 

Duhet theksuar se Oliver Ivanoviqi dhe Goran Bogdanoviqi, të konsideruar për më se tetë vjet si “liderë të moderuar” të serbëve të Kosovës, në të cilët bashkësia ndërkombëtare ka investuar shumë në vitet e pasluftës, me t’ju dhënë rasti për t’u pozicionuar në Qeverinë e Serbisë, njëri si sekretar shteti e tjetri si ministër, braktisën institucionet e Kosovës e bashkë me to edhe “bindjet liberale” aq shumë të proklamuara. 

Krerët politikë pothuajse gjithnjë kanë folur për një polici të unifikuar. Por, në realitet gjendja në terren nuk ka treguar se ka qenë gjithherë kështu. Në qershor të vitit 2008, në një letër të Sekretarit të OKB-së, Ban Ki Moon, për të cilën qeveria dhe policia kanë qenë në dijeni, përmendej se policia në vendet e banuara me shumicë serbe do të veprojë nën komandën e policisë ndërkombëtare, e jo të asaj të SHPK-së (përkatësisht PK-së). Letra në fjalë legjitimonte funksionimin e tillë, jo vetëm shkëputjen nga komanda kryesore e policisë që tashmë ka ndodhur në veriun e Kosovës, por edhe në rajonet tjera. Shkëputja e policisë nëpër enklavat serbe ishte pjesë e planit të cekur më lart. Ndonëse këto koncepte janë kundërshtuar zyrtarisht, në anën tjetër ka pasë tolerime në terren. 

Një gjendje e tillë edhe më tutje vazhdon të jetë sfidë për institucionet vendore, për shkak të aktivitetit të vazhdueshëm të strukturave paralele, të cilat mbështeten dhe udhëhiqen nga pjesëtarët e MUP-it të Serbisë, të cilët përmes grupeve të organizuara dhe organizatave të ndryshme (i)legale në momente të caktuara po ndikojnë drejtpërdrejt në destabilizimin e situatës së përgjithshme të sigurisë në vend. 

Nuk është konfidencial fakti se një pjesë e madhe e policëve serbë të SHPK-së, veçanërisht në pjesën veriore të Kosovës, kanë marrë paga të dyfishta, nga buxheti i Kosovës dhe nga MUP-i i Serbisë. Madje, në një kërkesë të mëhershme zyrtare të bërë nga Këshilli Nacional Serb (KNS) dhe Kisha Ortodokse Serbe, kërkohej që të largoheshin policët shqiptarë nga Mitrovica.

Nga të dhënat e proklamuara në media, por edhe nga burimet e SHPK-së, konstatohet se gjatë vitit të kaluar në rajonin e Gjilanit, por edhe në pjesët tjera të Kosovës, kanë hyrë forca të konsiderueshme të pjesëtarëve të MUP-it të Serbisë, të cilët janë takuar vazhdimisht me lidhjet e tyre, që kanë qenë në cilësinë e bashkëpunëtorëve, disa prej të cilëve figurojnë në listat e pagave të MUP-it serb. Kjo mbase nuk është ndonjë befasi sepse që nga paslufta e këndej, me pak ndryshime Ministria e Punëve të Brendshme e Serbisë, në rregulloren e miratuar të këtij shërbimi, mbi parimet e rregullimit të brendshëm të Serbisë, ka pasë edhe të ashtuquajturin “Sekretariatin për Kosovën”, brenda të cilit funksionon “Drejtoria Koordinuese për Kosovën”. (Shih për këtë faqen zyrtare të MUP-it të Serbisë). 

Policët serbë në pikën kufitare 1 dhe 31 në veri të Kosovës, u përgjigjen vetëm zyrtarëve të EULEX-it. Policët e komunitetit serb, që punojnë në këto dy pika kufitare, nuk i përgjigjen sistemit të komandës së unifikuar të Policisë së Kosovës, por i përgjigjen policisë së EULEX-it. Kjo gjendje ishte aktuale edhe para djegies së dy pikave kufitare, kur u raportonin strukturave të UNMIK-ut. 

Qeveria e Kosovës, në kornizën e shpenzimeve për vitin 2009, e ka futur si prioritet edhe shpenzimin e 420 mijë eurove për rindërtimin e dy pikave kufitare 1 dhe 31 në kufirin me Serbinë, por kjo çështje duket se nuk do të rregullohet shpejt. 

Është fakt i ditur botërisht dhe është raportuar qindra herë se strukturat paralele serbe, të dirigjuara nga Beogradi zyrtar, gjatë tërë periudhës së pasluftës i kanë shantazhuar dhe kërcënuar të gjithë qytetarët serbë që e pranojnë realitetin në Kosovë, në raste të caktuara duke marrë edhe masa radikale ndaj tyre. Atëherë bie fjala, pse tolerohen këto struktura dhe pse lejohet funksionimi i pushtetit paralel?! 

Të gjitha strukturat paralele serbe në Kosovë gjatë gjithë kohës janë formuar, financuar dhe drejtuar nga Beogradi zyrtar. Strukturat paralele serbe në veri por edhe në pjesët tjera të Kosovës, kanë punuar në dy drejtime: 

- në ndarjen e serbëve prej institucioneve të Kosovë dhe, 

- në rritjen e varësisë së tyre prej Serbisë. 

Për strukturat paralele serbë të sigurisë flet edhe “Raporti për strukturat paralele 2006-2007” i OSBE-së. Veprimet e tilla po nxiten, sponsorizohen, organizohen dhe kryhen nga ekstremistë, militantë, zyrtarë qeveritarë nga Beogradi etj. dhe mund të sfidojnë sigurinë edhe përmes formave të ndryshme të sulmeve dhe inkursioneve kufitare të ushtrisë, policisë apo forcave paramilitare nga Serbia me pretekst të mbrojtjes së minoritetit serb. Radiot, televizioni lokal në gjuhën serbe si dhe mjetet tjera të informimit, janë pothuajse tërësisht nën ndikim të Beogradit. Një politikë të tillë kanë mbajtur edhe përfaqësuesit e minoritetit serb në Kosovë. Sllavisha Petkoviq, ish-ministër në Qeverinë e Kosovës, i cili qe shkarkuar për shkak të skandaleve të shumta, në një intervistë dhënë gazetës beogradase “Svedok”, tregonte se sa është i angazhuar për destabilizimin dhe ndarjen e Kosovës. Në atë intervistë, Petkoviq paraqitet madje edhe si lider dhe shpëtimtar i serbëve të Kosovës (!). Më tutje, në intervistën dhënë “Svedok”-ut ai kishte cekur se “serbët e Kosovës janë mbështetur për muri, se ata nuk dëshirojnë të jetojnë në një Kosovë të pavarur, se ata dëshirojnë të shkëputen nga Kosova përmes organizimit të një referendumi” etj. Shikuar nga aspekti i sigurisë, paraqitjet e tilla janë nxitje, reflektime që shkaktojnë pakënaqësi, tendenca për ta krijuar një terren të pasigurt. 

Më 15 tetor 2007, ish PSSP-ja i atëhershëm, Joachim Ruecker, i kishte dërguar një letër selisë së OKB-së në Nju Jork por edhe ish-ndërmjetësit për statusin e Kosovës, Marti Ahtisaarit, nëpërmjet të cilës ankohej në një mënyrë për strukturat e Serbisë që veprojnë gjithandej Kosovës. Letra përmbante afërsisht 30 faqe, përfshirë edhe fotografi të objekteve e ndërtesave të uzurpuara nga Serbia, ku veprojnë strukturat e saj prej agjencive pyjore e deri te zyrat e ministrave të Serbisë. Pjesë të këtij dokumenti i pati botuar “Koha Ditore”. 

Edhe ashtu ka të dhëna të prekshme për ekzistimin e forcave të MUP-it serb në Kosovë, për veprimtarinë e njësive të Brigadës së 58 serbe të Këmbësorisë, të cilat operojnë në disa pjesë të vendit, si p.sh, në Zveçan, Zubin Potok, në veri të Mitrovicës, në disa pjesë të Gjilanit, Kamenicës, Vitisë, Novobërdës, Ranillugut dhe Shtërpcës. Pos kësaj, në Kosovë operojnë rreth 7-8 organizata ilegale serbe, të cilat duket se dirigjohen nga shërbimet sekrete ushtarake, të cilat aktivizohen herë pas here në momente të caktuara. 

Një kohë qendrën e policisë paralele serbe në Zubin Potok e drejtonte kapiteni Zhivojin Gjuriq, bashkë me asistentin e tij Zvezdan Mihajloviq. Brenda kësaj qendre përfshihej edhe Departamenti i Gazivodës që numëronte rreth 35 policë, duke përfshirë këtu qendrën operative, një patrullë në terren dhe një patrullë në Gazivodë. Këto pika të policisë paralele serbe kanë pas mjetet për qarkullim dhe komunikim. Policia paralele, apo siç është quajtur “policia komunale”, ka funksionuar edhe në Leposaviq. Komandant ka qenë Dushan Ivanoviq, ndërsa zëvendës i tij, Zhivan Nestoroviq. Ata janë ndihmuar edhe nga Radenko Nedelkoviq dhe Sasha Arsiq. Në mesin e tyre dyshohet të ketë edhe pjesëtarë të BIA-s. Kjo bazë ka pas një Departament në Soçanicë dhe në Leshak, dhe ka numëruar rreth 90 policë.



Rade Markoviq,Milomirom Miniq etj

Autoritetet e Republikës së Kosovës dhe ato ndërkombëtare kishin shpallur të pavlefshme zgjedhjet ilegale serbe të 11 majit 2008 në Kosovë, në të cilat banorët serbë të komunave me shumicë serbe zgjodhën përfaqësuesit e tyre. Këto zgjedhje i forcuan strukturat paralele serbe, të cilat vazhdojnë të mbeten sfidë për Kosovën edhe pas shpalljes së pavarësisë. 

Nën drejtimin e strukturave të shërbimeve sekrete serbe, sidomos të ish-strukturave të vjetra të ish-punëtorëve të MUP-it, SUP-it, KOS-it, DB-së etj, në dhjetor të vitit të kaluar mbi 1 000 veteranë serbë të luftës, pjesëmarrës edhe në luftën e Kosovës, i kishin mësyer pikat kufitare Serbi-Kosovë, konkretisht pikën kufitare në Mendar, me kërkesën që Qeveria e Beogradit t’ua paguajë nga 500 mijë dinarë të mbetura borxh për shërbimin që kanë bërë gjatë luftës në Kosovë. Në një rast të tillë pati edhe disa policë shqiptarë të plagosur në pikën kufitare me Serbinë. 

Analistë të ndryshëm të çështjeve të sigurisë vlerësojnë se gjendja në veri tash e dhjetë vite është një “konflikt i ngrirë” me pak gjasa të integrimit të plotë në sistemin qeverisës të Kosovës. 

Strukturat paralele serbe që si të tilla edhe më tutje vazhdojnë të funksionojnë në veri të Mitrovicës, të cilat i përfaqësojnë institucionet e shtetit serb, vazhdimisht e provokojnë elementin shqiptar që jeton në veri. Vitin e kaluar këto struktura e kanë bërë regjistrimin e popullatës së atjeshme, për ta paraqitur se Serbia është funksionale në atë pjesë. S’do koment se serbët e veriut të Mitrovicës, por edhe të pjesëve tjera të Kosovës, janë të ndikuar dhe të shantazhuar nga politika e Beogradit. Por u bënë dhjetë vite që shkaktojnë trazira, pasiguri dhe tensione ndëretnike. 

Dihet botërisht se në pjesën veriore të Mitrovicës, kanë gjetur strehë shumë kriminelë serb e shqiptarë që kërkohen nga drejtësia. Disa prej tyre japin dokumente false, duke filluar nga patentshoferët, letërnjoftimet, dëftesat shkollore, fletkurorizimet, kontratat për shitblerje të ndryshme të pronave të serbëve dhe shqiptarëve, vizat por edhe të një varg manipulimeve rreth regjistrimit të automjeteve në veriun e Mitrovicës. Sipas burimeve të hapëta shumica e automjeteve që numrin e parë e kanë 519-KS janë të regjistruara fals në atë qendër. Rreth këtyre rasteve policia në Mitrovicë, ka hasur në shumë parregullsi rreth regjistrimit të veturave me targa KS dhe shumica e këtyre veturave regjistrohen pa proces të verifikimit me libreza të falsifikuara në Beli Manastir, Vukovar, Zvornik etj. Atje me pak euro mund të regjistrosh çfarëdo lloj të veturës në atë qendër dhe të lëvizësh nëpër territorin e Kosovës.





Pos kësaj, për pesë vite në Fakultetin Filozofik që funksionon në kuadër të “Universitetit të Prishtinës”, me seli në veri të Mitrovicës, gjatë periudhës 1999-2004 janë dhënë 1 000 diploma të falsifikuara. Kështu u ka deklaruar mediave dekani i këtij fakulteti, Dragi Malinkoviq. Për lëshimin e këtyre diplomave janë ngritur mbi 54 akuza penale ndaj pesë personave të këtij fakulteti. Me diploma false të lëshuara në këtë fakultet janë punësuar një numër i caktuar njerëzish nëpër institucionet e ndryshme. 

Zyrtarët e doganave në Mitrovicë, pos që i kanë dhënë hapësirë krimit të organizuar dhe kontrabandës në atë pjesë, strukturat paralele serbe nuk i lejojnë mallrat kosovare që të eksportohen në Serbi me dokumente që lëshohen nga Doganat e Republikës së Kosovës. Lidhur me këtë, në Lagjen e Boshnjakëve në veri të Mitrovicës, funksionon një zyrë e Serbisë, e cila lëshon dokumente për mallrat kosovare që eksportohen në Serbi. 

Veçanërisht që nga vitet ‘90-të e këndej, minoriteti serb në Kosovë po e luan rolin e shumicës dhe po e dikton ligjin. Edhe ky element ka shkaktuar tensionime të vazhdueshme në fushën e sigurisë. Drejtuesit post-millosheviqianë, me përjashtim të të ndjerit Gjingjiq, jo vetëm që de facto nuk e kanë pranuar realitetin e ri të Kosovës, por në mënyrë makiaveliste kanë përdorur serbët e Kosovës për të penguar çdo hap të këtij vendi në drejtim të rimëkëmbjes dhe vënies së tij në rrugën e progresit dhe të integrimit. Radikalizmi serb dhe mbështetja e tij nga institucionet qeveritare, të cilët vazhdojnë të mbështesin programet shtetërore antishqiptare, kanë për qëllim t’i kthejnë shqiptarët në një “bombë njerëzore” për ta destabilizuar rajonin, kuptohet duke vënë në lëvizje edhe elementin e vet të instrumentalizuar me kohë. Origjina e këtyre organizatave apo grupacioneve strukturohet nga ish-strukturat e segmenteve të caktuara të MUP-it serb, disa sish të kërkuar për krime edhe në Serbi por edhe më gjerë, nga ish-ushtarakë të ushtrisë serbe të cilët kanë marrë pjesë në luftërat në hapësirat e ish-Jugosllavisë, nga ish-paramilitarë dhe ultranacionalistë serbë, të cilët në shumicën e rasteve kontrollohen nga segmente të caktuara të strukturave të inteligjencës civile e ushtarake por edhe të sektorëve tjerë të sigurisë në Serbi. Sipas burimeve serbe, qysh nga muaj maj i vitit të kaluar, 385 shërbyes të ish-Ushtrisë Jugosllave janë paguar që të organizojnë forcat serbe të mbrojtjes qytetare në veri të Kosovës. Në anën tjetër, Dragan Mihajlloviq, kryetar i Komunës, strukturave paralele në Zveçan, kishte deklaruar se ne edhe ashtu funksionojmë si pjesë e Serbisë. Zyrtarë të Serbisë e kanë pranuar madje edhe publikisht se në Graçanicë vepron Sigurimi Shtetëror i Serbisë, i cili monitoron të gjitha lëvizjet e serbëve të kësaj pjese të Kosovës dhe çdo gjë që ka lidhje me shqiptarët, është e dyshimtë për ta. Nga kjo strukturë në biseda informative thirren shpesh edhe serbët e dyshimtë, madje ata thirren edhe në zyrat e Sigurimit Shtetëror në Nish, zëvendëskryeshef i të cilit është Nikolla Iliç, ish-kryeshef i Stacionit policor në Lipjan. Lidhur me këto situata, vitin e kaluar, komandanti i NATO-s, Harry Ulrich, është alarmuar pasi që kryetari i komunës së Zubin Potokut, Sllavisha Ristiç, e kishte njoftuar atë se uniforma të zeza ushtrojnë në veri të Kosovës.


Në janar të këtij viti, pasi tensionimet ishin rritur në masë të madhe nga provokimet dhe sulmet e shpeshtuara të serbëve, banorët shqiptarë në veri të Mitrovicës u detyruan të vetorganizohen dhe të bënin rojë gjatë natës për t’u mbrojtur nga sulmet e mundshme. Për shkak të paraqitjeve dhe veprimeve të njëanshme dhe joefikase, banorët shqiptarë të pjesës veriore të Mitrovicës, deklaruan se nuk kanë besim te policët e stacionit verior në Mitrovicë, sepse, sipas tyre, policia e këtij stacioni e bën politikën e Beogradit në Kosovë. 

Gjatë problemeve të fundit në veriun e Mitrovicës, të ndërlidhura veçanërisht me kthimin e banorëve shqiptarë në lagjen Kroi i Vitakut, për të rindërtuar shtëpitë e tyre të djegura nga forcat serbe para dhjetë vjetësh, u pa qartë se pjesëtarët serbë të Policisë së Kosovës, pos që nuk e respektojnë vijën e zinxhirit komandues, u pozicionuan në anën e demonstruesve të dhunshëm....

----------


## Kosovelli

Aktivitetet kriminale të shtyra nga shërbimet sekrete armiqësore

Për momentin veprimtaria agjenturore e Serbisë në drejtim të Kosovës bëhet përmes dy agjencive të cilat janë riorganizuar pas vitit 2002. E para është BIA (Agjencia Informative dhe e Sigurisë e cila është resor qeveritar që kontrollohet nga qeveria dhe parlamenti. E dytë është VBA (Agjencia Ushtarake e Sigurisë) e cila është në kuadër të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Bashkësisë Shtetërore Serbi – Mali i Zi.




Aktiviteti kriminal është fenomen i cili shoqërinë njerëzore e përcjell që nga lashtësia e deri në ditët e sotme. Molla e ndaluar e Ademit është tregimi fetar i cili përcakton më së miri tre dimensionet që e karakterizojnë krimin si fenomen shoqëror. Së pari, pra kemi dimensionin historik të lindjes së krimit. Përmes këtij tregimi përcaktohet se krimi lindi njëkohësisht me njeriun dhe se është brenda natyrës së tij. Së dyti dimensioni i natyrës njerëzore si qenie kureshtare, lakmitare dhe e prirur që për kënaqjen e orekseve të tij, pa zgjedh mjetet dhe kohën, të shkojë deri në ekstrem. Dhe dimensioni i tretë i këtij tregimi, më së miri përcakton definicionin e krimit, d.m.th. atë se krim është çdo gjë që është e ndaluar pavarësisht se ajo nganjëherë mund të jetë edhe mollë. 

 Lufta e organizuar kundër krimit ka gjenezën e vet që kur shoqëria njerëzore filloi të organizohet, pra, thënë më thjesht që kur lindi shteti si institucion administrativ i popujve apo kombeve. Në kuadër të kësaj, të gjithë pajtohen me atë se: krim është çdo gjë që është e ndaluar me ligj (pas lindjes së shtetit ), mirëpo gjatë zhvillimit të shoqërisë njerëzore kriteret për atë se çka duhet të konsiderohet krim, kanë qenë të pa standardizuara dhe kanë ndryshuar varësisht prej epokës historike, natyrës së regjimeve shoqërore faktorëve ekonomikë, socialë etj. Për ilustrim po përmend faktin se: në mesjetë krim është konsideruar argumentimi shkencor i fenomeneve natyrore dhe shoqërore kurse sanksionet kanë qenë të tmerrshme. Ose në hapësirat tona dhe përreth nesh (gjatë kohës së komunizmit), shumë aktivitete shoqërore që sot zhvillohen janë konsideruar krim.

Manifestim i krimit në hapësirat kosovare shfaqet në dy forma

Në formë të krimit të organizuar

Në formë të krimeve ordinere

Këto aktivitete kriminale të manifestuara në format e më sipër përmendura janë karakteristike nga fakti se bazohen në disa aktivitete të cilat falë rrethanave të cilat mbretërojnë në hapësirat tona (gjendja ekonomike infrastruktura ligjore, joefikasiteti i duhur i organeve të ndjekjes dhe gjyqësore), kanë teren të përshtatshëm të zhvillimit të tyre dhe janë burim permanent i destabilizimit të gjendjes së sigurisë.

Motivimi kryesor i veprimit kriminal i manifestuar në format e sipërpërmendura bazohet në;
1.     Aktivitetet e motivuara me arsyetim politik, ku si pretekst zakonisht merren ngjarjet historike, përkatësitë ideologjike, fetare dhe etnike;
2.     Aktivitetet  e motivuara nga shërbimet sekrete të vendeve të treta të cilat kanë qëllim armiqësor ndaj Kosovës;
3.     Aktivitetet e motivuara me arsyetim të përfitimit material;

 Në këtë shkrim do të përqendrohem në aktivitetet kriminale të motivuara nga shërbimet sekrete të vendeve të cilat kanë qëllim armiqësor ndaj Kosovës dhe konsideroj se që nga viti 1999, ato kanë pasur ndikim dhe do të vazhdojnë të kenë edhe në të ardhmen në sigurinë e përgjithshme në hapësirat tona.

  Vlen të theksohet fakti se në Kosovë, veprimtaria kriminale e shërbimeve të huaja sekrete nuk është e ndaluar me ligj dhe de-jure, nga ne, kjo veprimtari nuk mundet të quhet krim apo anti ligjore, mirëpo besoj që de-fakto të gjithë pajtohemi se kjo veprimtari është anti Kosovare dhe e kriminalizuar dhe se meriton qasje nga ky pikëvështrim.

Siguria në Kosovën e tanishme dhe në atë të pas pavarësisë në njëfarë mase do të varët nga qasja që do të ketë Serbia ndaj saj. Kjo kryesisht do të lidhet me atë se cila klasë politike do të qeverisë Serbinë në të ardhmen dhe se, sa ajo do të jetë e integruar në organizmat euro-atlantikë. Një Serbi me një kalasë politike ekstreme dhe të lënë jashtë strukturave euro-atlantike do të jetë burim permanent i rrezikimit të gjendjes së sigurisë në Kosovë dhe rajon.
Klasa politike e cila qeveris Serbinë, aktualisht është e impenjuar thellë në zgjidhjen në favor të saj të statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës. Ky impenjim edhe pse nuk ka rezultuar pozitivisht, deri sot është permanent dhe shtrihet në shumë fusha ku më e ndjeshmja është ajo e veprimtarisë agjenturore në drejtim të Kosovës. 

Veprimtaria e shërbimeve sekrete serbe në drejtim të vendeve të Ballkanit ka një parahistori. Ajo fillon në vitin 1908 kur në Prokuple (në jug të Serbisë) dhe nën drejtimin e kolonelit Dragutin Dimitrieviq Apisit dhe  kapitenit Tankosiq, formohet kampi për stërvitjen e çetnikëve. Po nga ky kamp[1] kanë filluar të bëhet planifikimi dhe zhvillimin i veprimtarisë agjenturore në drejtim të tokave shqiptare të cilat atë kohë ishin nën Perandorinë Osmane. Që nga kjo kohë e deri më sot nuk ka pushuar së vepruari veprimtaria agjenturore e shërbimeve serbe në drejtim të Kosovës e cila veprimtari fatkeqësisht ka qenë ofensive, çka do të thotë se është shoqëruar me akte të mprehta të cilat përpos se kanë ndikuar keq në zhvillimin e jetës sonë shoqërore, kanë lënduar shumë familje kosovare.
Për momentin veprimtaria agjenturore e Serbisë në drejtim të Kosovës bëhet përmes dy agjencive të cilat janë riorganizuar pas vitit 2002. E para është BIA (Agjencia Informative dhe e Sigurisë)[2] e cila është resor qeveritar që kontrollohet nga qeveria dhe parlamenti. E dyta është VBA (Agjencia Ushtarake e Sigurisë) e cila është në kuadër të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Bashkësisë Shtetërore Serbi – Mali i Zi.
Që te dyja këto agjenci, edhe pas reformimit kanë në dispozicion të gjithë infrastrukturën agjenturore të paraardhësve të tyre RDB-së, KOS-it dhe Drejtorisë së Dytë të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të APJ[3]. Kjo ju mundëson atyre që për momentin të jenë ndër agjencitë që disponojnë infrastrukturë të mjaftueshme për destabilizimin e Kosovës dhe rajonit.
Rrethanat të cilat kanë mbretëruar në Kosovën e para vitit 1999 kanë mundësuar që në fillim OZNA, pastaj UDB më vonë SDB dhe KOS e së fundit RDB, të rekrutojnë agjentë përmes të cilëve bukur shumë është kontrolluar jeta shoqërore te ne. 

Pa dashur të spekulojmë me të dhënën e përfolur shumë se serbet disponojnë rreth 25 mijë bashkëpunëtorë në Kosovë, por duke analizuar të dhënat e bëra publike, prapë na del një shifër e lartë e pranisë së agjenturës serbe këtu te ne e cila për qytetarët dhe institucionet e Kosovës, mendoj se duhet të jetë shqetësuese.

  Nëse merret e saktë e dhëna e bërë publike në vitin 1988 nga Sekretariati i Punëve të Brendshme të Kosovës se: “Deri në vitin 1985 nga Shërbimi i Sigurimit Shtetëror (SDB) janë trajtuar rreth 500 mijë qytetarë të Kosovës” kjo nuk do koment. Nëse nga ky trajtim, SDB ka arrit të rekrutojë vetëm një përqind, ne na del që çdo i katërqindi banor i Kosovës është bashkëpunëtor i shërbimeve serbe. Këtu nuk duhet harruar mundësinë e rekrutimit të bashkëpunëtorëve nga shërbimi i armatës jugosllave (KOS-i dhe Drejtoria e Dytë pranë SHP të APJ) si dhe bashkëpunëtorët vullnetarë.          
 Për vrojtuesin e kujdesshëm, prania e agjenturës serbe në radhët tona ka qenë mëse e dukshme. Pa hyrë në atë se si janë zbuluar grupet ilegale para vitit 1981, zbulimi i veprimtarisë ilegale pas viteve të nëntëdhjeta flet shumë. Duke filluar që nga grupi i Gjakovës, pastaj Ministria e Mbrojtjes dhe e Brendshme  e Republikës së Kosovës, zbulimi i grupit të Nait Hasanit, vrasja në pritë e Zahir Pajazitit, Edmond Hoxhës dhe Akif Zejnullahut flasin për prezencën e shërbimit serb në vendet më të ndieshme të aktiviteteve tona të rezistencës ilegale të cilat pa dyshim nuk kanë përfshirë vetëm Kosovën por të gjithë hapësirën ku shqiptarët kanë zhvilluar aktivitet politik. 

Mendoj që, vetëm këto ngjarje dëshmojnë: nëse jo për praninë e agjenturës masive serbe në radhët tona, për një kualitative po se po.
 Vrasjet enigmatike të figurave politike të Kosovës dhe veprimet e tjera të mprehta të cilat kohë pas kohe skajshmërisht kanë rrezikuar gjendjen e sigurisë, tej mase kanë reflektuar në stabilitetin politik dhe në prishjen e imazhit të Kosovës në arenën ndërkombëtare. Mendoj se në një pjesë të tyre është e involvuar agjentura serbe pasi që Qeveria e Serbisë është e bindur se e vetmja rrugë për rimarrjen e sërishme të Kosovës është nëse ajo destabilizohet (vjetnamizohet – futja e shqiptarëve në konflikt me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare), dhe në fazën gjatë bisedimeve për zgjidhjen e statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës, duhet pritur një intensifikim i këtyre aksioneve. 
 Të paktë janë politikanët, gazetarët, dhe analistët të cilët këtë fenomen e kanë analizuar nga ky prizëm. Menjëherë pas çdo akti, në të dyja kampet rivale politike, në media, dhe nga gazetarë “të pa varur” janë gjetur persona të cilët me apo pa vetëdije, kanë mjegulluar edhe më shumë gjendjen dhe rrallë herë analizat shkuan deri në fund. Zakonisht ato janë mbetur në nivelin i cili do të shtonte edhe më tej hendekun e ndarjes mes forcave politike dhe në rastin e volitshëm do të inicionte një përshkallëzim të gjendjes në shkallë më të gjerë.

Aksionet e lagura
Të gjitha aktet e ndodhura deri tani, e që kanë rrezikuar stabilitetin e Kosovës, janë kryer sipas formulës së “aksioneve të lagura” në të cilat gjithmonë kryesi i aksionit dhe porositësi mbetën të pa zbuluar. Vetë literatura e bërë publike nga veteranë të shërbimeve serbe flet se si këto shërbime kanë pasur sektorë të specializuara për planifikim dhe kryerje të këtyre aksioneve ku gjatë Luftës së ftohtë, ato janë kryer në vendet perëndimore dhe nuk është arritur asnjëherë të dokumentohet prania e shërbimeve serbe në këto ngjarje.

Gjëja më e rëndësishme në këto aksione është që ai të kryhet në mënyrë që mos të lihet as edhe dyshim më i vogël për atë se kush është organizatori. Gjatë Luftë së ftohët, shërbimi jugosllav (SDB) ka arritur që përmes këtyre aksioneve të eliminojë disidentët në vendet perëndimore (kryesisht të emigracionit shqiptar dhe kroat). Këtyre aksioneve në radhë të parë i paraprinte taktika e krijimit të fraksioneve brenda organizatave politike të cilat krijoheshin përmes agjenturës influente, pastaj kur ndodhnin eliminimet, ato përmes agjentëve influentë prapë mjegulloheshin dhe mbeteshin si qërim hesapesh përbrenda organizatës.

Teknikisht kryerja e këtyre aksioneve bëhet në dy mënyra: Së pari, përmes agjenturës shërbimi grumbullon të dhëna për gjendjen në terren dhe pas analizës piketon viktimën. Në aksion angazhohet një ekip e specializuar i cili përmes rrugëve të ndryshme nga baza (në këtë rast Serbia) dërgohet në vendin e ngjarjes dhe realizon aksionin. Këto aksione ndërmerren ndaj objektivave ku garantohet tërheqja pa problem i ekipit. 
Së dyti, kryerja e aksionit bëhet përmes agjentit rezident. Kjo është mënyra më e mirë për kryerjen e aksioneve “të lagura”. Agjenti rezident (në këtë rast i shërbimit serb, me përkatësi etnike shqiptare i cili mund të jetë me gradë shkencore ose pa të, i dëshmuar në “çështjen kombëtare”, “gazetar i varur apo i pa varur” i futur në ndonjë organizatë politike ose jashtë saj), rreth vetes grumbullon zakonisht pjesën më revolucionare të kombit e cila pa vetëdije i vihet atij në shërbim dhe është e gatshme për sakrificë sublime. Në njërën anë, ai përmes këtyre personave kontrollon të gjitha aktivitetet që bëhen në dëm të padronit për kë punon, kurse në anën tjetër organizon aksione të mprehta (vrasje, sabotime, vendosje të bombave etj) të cilat i porosit në emër të patriotizmit.
 Edhe po u zbuluan kryesit e drejtpërdrejtë, ata do të dalin se janë persona pa formim të mjaftueshëm intelektual, do t’i përkasin kësaj apo asaj vije politike por që kanë dashur të kryejnë një shërbim në “dobi” të kombit. Për momentin se kush janë ata nuk dihet. Në një fazë të caktuar ata do të zbulohen dhe natyrisht, kur për këtë do të ketë nevojë Serbia. Kjo do të ndodhë kur shërbimi serb mendon se ne jemi në një pikë kritike ku mjafton një shkëndijë e vogël për të degraduar gjërat këtu.
Pa pasur ndonjë fakt të veprimeve operative të bëra nga organet legjitime të sigurisë në Kosovë (SHPK, policia e UNMIK-ut, KFOR-i) por vetëm nga pozita e vrojtuesit të thjeshtë, përpos atyre që u thanë më lart, mund të nxirren edhe argumente të tjera të cilat e vërtetojnë pranin e shërbimit serb në aktet e pa ndriçuara në Kosovë. 
Së pari po të shikohet gjeografia ku ndodhin më së shumti aktet e mprehta, ajo i përket territorit i cili nuk është i banuar me serbë (rrafshi i Dukagjinit). Kjo bëhet për të eliminuar ço dyshim të pranisë së tyre në këto akte.
Së dyti po të shikohet koha kur ndodhin, ato zakonisht lidhen me ndonjë mbledhje në nivel ndërkombëtar për Kosovën apo me ndonjë vizitë të ndonjë personaliteti ndërkombëtar në Kosovë. Ndër rastet e tilla po veçojmë: vendosja e eksplozivit në një kishë ortodokse në Burim gjatë konferencës së KS të OKB ku debatohej për Kosovën; atentati ndaj Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova gjatë vizitës së Solanës; rasti i fundit i sulmit të autobusit në Shar gjatë vizitës së ministrit të mbrojtjes së Gjermanisë në Prizren etj. 

Edhe pas pavarësisë së Kosovës, për një kohë të gjatë gjendja e sigurisë do të vazhdojë të jetë e brishtë për shkak të aktiviteteve të shërbimeve serbe këtu. Se për sa kohë do të vazhdojë kjo gjendje kjo lidhet me shumë gjëra që do të zhvillohen në Kosovë dhe përreth saj, mirëpo mënyra më e mirë për t’i parandaluar ato është kur ne arrimë të konsolidohemi dhe krijojmë institucione të mirëfillta të sigurisë, puna e të cilave përcaktohet me ligj


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] Nga kuadrot që kanë udhëhequr këtë kamp është përgatitur edhe Atentati i Sarajevës i 28 qershorit 1914 i cili çoi në fillimin e Luftës së Parë Botërore
[2] Buxheti vjetor i BIA-së është rreth 20 milion euro
[3] Në kuadër të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të APJ kanë ekzistuar dy shërbime: KOS-i, veprimtaria e të cilit ka qenë kundërinformative dhe Drejtoria e Dytë e cila kryesisht ka zhvilluar veprimtari informative.

----------


## Brari

leni pallavrat or kosovell..

kto qe shkrun ky fatosi i di popplli moti.. 
po ate qe spo dim eshte pse ju po i vrisni shqiptaret..
ne se xhemajl mustafa ka qen agjent serb jepini nji flet lavdrimi vrasesit.

pse u trembet nga bllaca..
pse po thoni spo e njohim fare bllacen qe ka vra kllokoqin..
jeni kontradiktor me ato cka thoni e beni..
prandaj nuk bindet kush nga pallavrat tuaja..
avni rustemi nuk pat frik me deklaru ..po un e vrava esatin se eshte tradhtar..

ju kini frik..

ju i mohoni ato qe kini bere..
e kjo do me than se e dini se ato cka kini ba  nuk mund ta justifikoni me pallavra..

ku ish ky shik kur erdh policia e rrethoj adem jasharin..
kerkund..

sepse ky sherbim i sherbeu pallavres enveriste e jo atdheut..

ti sherbesh atdheut ske nevoj me pague vrases me miliona euro sepse per nji detyr atdhetare dalin qindra atdhetar me e ba pa pages..

opeli kuq me ningjatt veseloiste u pagua me vra ekrem rexhen.. 
ne se ekremi ish agjent serb pse nuk shkove ti kosovellos pa pages me e vra midis dites mes pazarit..

nuk mundeni me i lidh e i zbukurue gjanat o kosovell.. jo ti po as 1000 tafila nuk munden me e mblu m me sh..
bjerini drejt .. e leni lojnat.. kinse kini luftue serbin e agjenturen serbe..

krejt cka kini ba kto 20 vjet ka pas vetem nji objekt..
me luftu rugov e ldk..
kurgja tjeter..



..

----------


## Kosovelli

Kush janë agjentët influentë? 
Agjenti influent nuk do të thotë të jetë njeriu i parë i një shteti. Janë raste të rralla në histori kur njeriu i parë i një shteti ka arritur që të rekrutohet nga shërbimi armik. Agjentët me influencë, zakonisht i përkasin nivelit të dytë ose të tretë në institucione drejtuese, ku shërbimi armik e bën lojën e vet në mënyrë të heshtur dhe pa u hetuar. Kjo do të thotë se ata janë persona, të cilët me autoritetin e tyre politik (nganjëherë edhe ekonomik) ndikojnë te personat vendimmarrës në marrjen e vendimeve të gabuara, të cilët shkojnë në dobi të armikut. Zhvillimi i kësaj veprimtarie nuk mund të ndodhë i veçuar. Ajo do një përfshirje të gjithanshme, e cila gjithsesi duhet të ketë mbështetje mediale. Veprimi i gjithanshëm në fushata të këtilla të sofistikuara, mbërrin që me vete të marrë edhe shumë persona, të cilët pa vetëdije futen në këtë lojë, por që janë influentë në rrethin ku jetojnë dhe veprojnë.  
Nëse vetëm pak shikojmë nga e kaluara jonë jo e largët, sigurisht se do të na kujtohen veprimet e agjenturës influente serbe, e cila ne gjysmën e dytë të viteve nëntëdhjeta provonte që shqiptarët e Kosovës t’i fuste në kuadër të sistemit jugosllav të administrimit. 
Aktualisht, në Kosovë veprojnë agjenturat influente të shteteve që ia duan të mirën Kosovës dhe të atyre shteteve që kanë qëllim armiqësor ndaj Kosovës. Ndër këto agjentura më e rrezikshmja është ajo serbe, e cila është instaluar gjithandej dhe herë pas here nga mbështetja e paqëllimtë e disa mediave, Kosovës i shkakton dëme të papara. Le ta marrim vetëm një segment, atë të Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës (SHPK). Sipas publikimeve të bëra, personi i cili ishte i autorizuar për rekrutim, sistematizim dhe gradim në kuadër të SHPK-së, ka kërkuar azil politik në Angli dhe ka pranuar se ka qenë agjent i shërbimit serb (BIA). Deri sot, nuk është bërë publike asnjëherë nga organet e specializuara të SHPK-së, se cili është dëmi që ky person i ka shkaktuar këtij shërbimi. Nga dëmet më të mëdha që mund të ketë shkaktuar ky person është mënjanimi i personave intelektualë nga strukturat komanduese të SHPK-së dhe instalimi i rrjetit të tij në këto struktura, ku për pasojë kemi një zbulueshmëri shumë të ulët të krimeve nga SHPK. Është e pakuptueshme se si në kuadër të SHPK-së gradohen pjesëtarë, të cilët e kanë të dyshimtë diplomën e shkollës së mesme, ndërsa mbeten pa grada inxhinierët, ekonomistët, juristët… Kjo më së miri e vërteton praninë e agjenturës influente në këtë institucion, por edhe në institucionet tjera. Secili që ia do të mirën Kosovës, le të shikojë se kë ka afër tij!

----------


## Kosovelli

> leni pallavrat or kosovell..
> 
> kto qe shkrun ky fatosi i di popplli moti.. 
> po ate qe spo dim eshte pse ju po i vrisni shqiptaret..
> ne se xhemajl mustafa ka qen agjent serb jepini nji flet lavdrimi vrasesit.
> 
> pse u trembet nga bllaca..
> pse po thoni spo e njohim fare bllacen qe ka vra kllokoqin..
> jeni kontradiktor me ato cka thoni e beni..
> ...



je i vetmi qe po trembesh kesaj teme pse?
qka te lidhe ty me sherbimet sekrete serbe?
pse te pengon kjo tem te dikuthet?
une nuk do te pushoj duke publikuar kunderarmiqve te Kosoves dhe te UCK-se kushdo qoft ai kot e ke ti qe thua pusho se une nuk do te pushoi
ne populli e dim qe dim shume por edhe do ti publikojm ato qe dim
bari that edhe flaka te dalte ty
ti vetem arsyetoje veten dhe jep pergjigjje per ato pyetjete me larte.

----------


## Kosovelli

Armët e shërbimeve sekrete

Armë quhen mjetet përmes së cilave ushtrohet dhunë mbi armikun, me qëllim që ai të asgjësohet, ose të detyrohet të pushojë rezistencën. Arma është mjeti themelor përmes të cilit zhvillohet lufta dhe ato janë faktorë përmes të cilave krijohet epërsia mbi armikun. Megjithatë, lufta si fenomen shoqëror nuk varet vetëm nga zhvillimin i veprimeve luftarake në vijën e frontit. Ajo në vete përfshin një gamë të gjerë veprimesh anësore, të cilat në masë të madhe i ndihmojnë operacionet e drejtpërdrejta luftarake. Informimi për palën kundërshtare, eliminimi fizik i personaliteteve politike, ushtarake, shkencore, disidentëve politikë, diversionet mbi objektet ekonomike, ushtarake dhe të komunikacionit janë veprime, të cilat edhe pse zhvillohen larg vijës së frontit, ato mund të kenë ndikim në mbarëvajtjen e operacioneve luftarake, apo nganjëherë edhe të vendosin për fatin e tyre. 

Kryerja e këtyre operacioneve, të cilat njihen me emrin operacione të posaçme, është veprim kompleks, i cili mbi të gjitha varet nga tre elemente kryesore: Elementi i parë është informacioni i gjithmbarshëm mbi objektivin, i cili fitohet në rrugë të ndryshme, por që më i sakti konsiderohet ai i fituar përmes spiunazhit. Sa më i bollshëm të jetë informacioni, aq më tepër ua lehtëson punën planifikuesve, të cilët e projektojnë operacionin e posaçëm. Elementi i dytë është përgatitja e personave, të cilët angazhohen në operacionet e posaçme. Kjo përgatitje konsiston në aftësimin teoriko-praktik e fizik të personave të angazhuar. Elementi i tretë është pajisja e personave apo njësive të angazhuara në operacione të posaçme me mjete, të cilat e ndihmojnë kryerjen sa më të efektshme të tyre. Këto mjete kapin një numër të madh pajisjesh të ndryshme, të cilat në dukje të parë duken të rëndomta, por në të vërtetë janë më specifike. Duke filluar nga veshmbathja, mjetet e transportit, komunikimit, orientimit, pajisjet për vëzhgim dhe armatimi, bëhen në mënyrë të veçantë. Siç u pa më lartë, mjetet përmes të cilave realizohen operacionet e posaçme janë të shumëllojshme dhe përdoren varësisht nga natyra e operacionit. Pasi objekt i trajtimit tonë janë armët, për ne rëndësi kanë vetëm ato që përdoren për operacione të posaçme dhe të cilat në literaturë njihen me emrin armë speciale.

Çka janë armët speciale?
 Armët speciale janë mjete përmes të cilave bëhet eliminimi fizik i objektivave armike në mënyrë të qetë (pa zhurmë), befasisht dhe me precizitet tepër të lartë. Historia e përdorimit të armëve speciale është e vjetër. Qysh në lashtësi janë përdorur shigjeta, thika dhe shpata të helmuara me helme speciale, të cilat ishin në gjendje të shkaktojnë vdekjen e viktimës, qoftë edhe nga një gërvishtje e vetme. Më së shumti lloje të armëve speciale janë prodhuar dhe përdorur midis dy luftërave botërore, gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe pas saj. Kjo ka ndodhur nga shkaku se në këtë periudhë, ka filluar që operacionet e posaçme, veçanërisht ato informative, të jenë pjesë përbërëse e veprimtarive politike e diplomatike, si edhe gjatë zhvillimeve të operacioneve luftarake, operacionet e posaçme, si ato informative ashtu edhe diversionet në prapavijë, fitojnë rëndësi tepër të madhe.
Në të kaluarën, operacionet e posaçme zhvilloheshin sipas rasteve, ndërsa në organizimin e tyre merrte pjesë një numër i kufizuar i personave. Në fazën midis dy luftërave botërore e më pas, me operacione të posaçme fillojnë të merren organe të specializuara, të cilat në vende të caktuara marrin epitetin forca elite.
 Meqë operacionet e posaçme në të shumtën e rasteve zhvillohen larg vijës së frontit apo në brendi të territorit të armikut, kryerja e tyre në mënyrë sekrete është problemi kryesor me të cilin përballen personat e angazhuar apo njësitë. Elementet që shkaktojnë më së shumti vështirësi në një aksion diversant, apo aksion informativ janë dy: Së pari, afrimi deri te vendi ku do të zhvillohet operacioni; duke bartur armën haptas sigurisht që do ta tërhiqte vëmendjen e organeve përkatëse të sigurisë, çka do ta vështirësonte kryerjen e operacionit me sukses. Dhe së dyti, çdo armë zjarri pas veprimit, shkakton zhurmë, e cila në ambientet e urbanizuara tërheq vëmendjen e njerëzve të zakonshëm apo të organeve të sigurisë, gjë që e vështirëson kryerjen me sukses të operacionit dhe tërheqjen nga vendi i ngjarjes. Këta dy faktorë kushtëzuan që për operacione të posaçme të prodhohen armë të kamufluara, miniaturale dhe pa zhurmë, përkatësisht mjete të cilat eliminojnë zhurmën e armës.


Armët e kamufluara
 Armët e kamufluara gjatë historisë, gjetën aplikim të gjerë e praktik. Për herë të parë i hasim diku nga mesi i shek. XVIII. Në këtë periudhë, ishte bërë modë, që burrat e shtresave fisnike, pa marrë parasysh moshën, të bartnin bastun. Mirëpo, shpeshherë në trupin e bastunit ishte fshehur shpata ose thika, e cila mund të nxirrej në rast nevoje vetëm me një të zhdredhur të dorezës. Më 1906, gjermani H. Langenhan patentoi armën bastun, duke vendosur në trupin e bastunit një tytë të gjatë, ndërsa në dorezën e tij mekanizmin për ndezje, i cili aktivizohej me shtypjen e një butoni. Një armë bastun, është prodhuar nga 1908 deri më 1912, prej armëtarit nga Prizreni (Kosovë) Et’hem Sheapi. Edhe pse kjo armë në literaturë përmendet shumë pak, ajo duhet të ketë pasur vlerë të madhe sidomos pas vitit 1910, kur Perandoria Osmane ua kishte ndaluar shqiptarëve bartjen e armëve. Kjo armë prodhohej në kalibrin 11.43 mm dhe në kalibrin 7.65 mm.
 Mangësia e armës bastun, ishte vetëm mungesa e karikatorit. Ajo mbushej vetëm me një fishek, ndërsa mënyra e mbushjes ishte tepër e komplikuar dhe merrte kohë. Vështruar në raport me kohën kur është prodhuar kjo armë, lirisht mund të themi se ajo ishte shumë efikase. Vetë fakti se kjo armë ka qenë e kamufluar, ia ka rritur efikasitetin për arsye se përdorimi i saj ka mundur të bëhet befasisht edhe nga afërsia.
 Periudha kohore para Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe gjatë saj është e njohur për konstruktimin e një numri të madh armësh të kamufluara, të cilat kanë pasur forma nga më të ndryshmet duke filluar nga çakmakët, portofolat e parave, çantës për dokumente, lapsave etj. Një armë karakteristike e konstruktuar në periudhën para Luftës së Dytë Botërore është ajo të cilën më 1934 e konstruktoi gjermani R. Goldberg. Ai në mbërthyesen e rripit kamufloi katër tyta të kalibrit 6.35, ku aktivizimi i fishekëve bëhej direkt nga brezi për secilën tytë veç e veç. Të dhënat për përdorim të saj janë të mangëta, por nga ato pak shenja që kanë mbetur, duket se kjo armë ishte përdorur nga agjentët e shërbimeve sekrete gjermane (Abwehr dhe SD), të cilët gjatë luftës hidheshin me parashutë në brendi të territoreve armike.
Laboratorin e parë për konstruktimin dhe prodhimin e armëve speciale e themelon më 1941, SOE (Special Operations Executive), e cila vepronte në kuadër shërbimit sekret britanik MI6. Nga ky laborator kanë dalë shumë armë speciale, të cilat komandosët e SOE-së i kanë përdorur gjatë aksioneve të tyre. Të një rëndësie të veçantë janë armët e kamufluara të prodhuara në këtë laborator, të cilat kanë pasur forma të ndryshme dhe janë përdorur për sabotime në prapavijë të armikut. Ndër to, më karakteristike ishin armët plasëse, të cilat e kanë pasur formën e gurit të thëngjillit, kërcejve të drurit dhe jashtëqitjes së kafshëve. Mjetet plasëse të kamufluara në masën e cila është dukur si jashtëqitje e kafshëve, janë përdorur zakonisht për vendosje gjatë rrugëve ku kanë kaluar transporte të armikut. Këto mjete ishin të prodhuara në mënyrë të veçantë për zonat gjeografike ku janë përdorur. Në zonat e pushtuara nga gjermanët në Evropën Perendimore, është përdorur masa e cila është dukur si jashtëqitje e kalit, në Ballkan si e mushkës, në Afrikën Veriore si e deves, kurse në vendet aziatike është përdorur masa në formë të jashtëqitjes së elefantit!     
 Periudha pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore ishte koha e artë e konstruktimit dhe e përdorimit të armëve të kamufluara. Arsenali më i madh i këtyre armëve është prodhuar për nevojat e shërbimeve sekrete informative, pasi këto shërbime ishin bartëse të aktiviteteve ku aplikimi i armëve speciale ishte i përshtatshëm. 
 Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore u bë grupimi i shteteve në dy aleanca të mëdha ushtarake; në atë të NATO dhe të Varshavës. Shtetet perëndimore, të prira nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe ato Lindore nga Bashkimi Sovjetik, për rreth katër dekada e gjysmë ishin të konfrontuara në mënyra të ndryshme dhe gjatë gjithë kësaj periudhe, në marrëdhëniet midis këtyre shteteve ka mbretëruar gjendja as luftë, as paqe. Shumë teoricienë këtë periudhë e quajnë si »Periudha e Luftës së Ftohtë«.
 Shërbimet sekrete informative CIA amerikane në njërën anë dhe KGB sovjetike në anën tjetër, ishin aktorët kryesorë të luftës së ftohtë. Për nevojat e këtyre shërbimeve u konstruktuan shumë lloje të armëve të kamufluara, një pjesë e të cilave janë bërë publike në forma të ndryshme, ndërsa për një pjesë tjetër të tyre, mbahet sekret për shkak të natyrës së punës që kanë këto shërbime.
Njëra ndër armët më karakteristike të kamufluara, të cilën e ka përdorur shërbimi sekret bullgar (DS), është çadra bullgare. Kjo armë është prodhuar në punëtoritë speciale të firmës Kinteks e cila është e specializuar për prodhime të cilat i ka shfrytëzuar DS-ja gjatë Luftës së ftohët. Njëri ndër aksionet e identifikuara ku është përdorur kjo armë është kur me 1978 në Londër, nga një agjent i DS vritet Georgi Markov, emigrant bullgar i cili ishte gazetar i BBC. Arma nga jashtë dukej si çadër shiu e rëndomtë, kurse në brendi, përkatësisht në trupin e çadrës, ishte vendosur mekanizmi për hedhjen e predhës përmes ajrit të komprimuar. Predha ishte sferike në madhësi prej 1.73 mm dhe në brendi kishte 0.2 miligram helm Ricin. Pas hedhjes së saj nga tyta, nuk dëgjohej ndonjë zhurmë, ndërsa hyrja në trupin e viktimës ishte pothuaj e pahetueshme. Ajo mund të ndihej më së shumti sa kafshimi i mushkonjës. Pasi predha të ketë depërtuar në lëkurën e viktimës, në mënyrë graduale fillon ta bëj lëshimin e helmit në organizëm. Varësisht prej pjesës së trupit ku është goditur viktima dhe asaj se çfarë ka pasur të veshur, zgjat koha e helmimit të organizmit, e cila mund të vazhdojë me ditë të tëra ku pas një kohe viktima vdes. Siç shihet, kjo armë është ideale për kryerjen e vrasjeve pa u hetuar autori, koha dhe vendi i kryerjes së aktit. Është karakteristikë te kjo armë se këtu kemi të bëjmë me kombinimin e një arme ajrore-kimike.

Në të njëjtën masë, në mos edhe më tepër, CIA për nevojat e saj ka konstruktuar dhe përdorur armë të kamufluara. Vlen të përmendet arma në formë të cigares së rëndomtë, në brendësi të së cilës ishte e kamufluar një tytë bakri pa vjaska dhe e ngushtuar tek dalja. Pas filtrit, vendoset fisheku 22 short, i cili aktivizohej duke e tërhequr mbrapa filtrin e cigares derisa të këputet spangoja prej najloni, e cila e liron gjilpërën goditëse. Emri zyrtar i armës është: Armë e kamufluar-cigare e kalibrit 22 dhe në nomenklaturën e CIA-s ka shifrën 1395-H00-5670.  Për dallim nga »çadra bullgare«, »cigarja« e CIA-s pas aktivizimit bënte zhurmë, megjithatë ajo ishte një armë shumë e përshtatshme për kryerjen e aksioneve befasuese.

 Se sa janë të rrezikshme armët e kamufluara, flet edhe fakti i atentatit të bërë më 1973 kundër kryetarit të Koresë së Jugut, Park Qung Hi dhe bashkëshortes së tij. Përkundër sigurisë së madhe, një person kishte arritur të afrohet në afërsi pa u vërejtur dhe hapi zjarr nga një automatik i kamufluar në akt-çantë (çantë për dokumente), me ç’rast personi kishte arritur që ta plagoste presidentin koreano-jugor dhe të vriste bashkëshorten e tij.


Armët miniaturale
Armët miniaturale janë armë speciale të zjarrit të bëra në përmasa shumë të vogla. Mund të kenë edhe forma të ndryshme, por zakonisht janë revolverë apo pistoleta përmasash shumë të vogla. Nëse përdoren nga afërsia, ato shkaktojnë vdekjen e viktimës. Në raport me armët e rëndomta, këto kanë përparësi se masa e tyre e vogël mundëson fshehjen e tyre dhe kalimin pa problem nëpër pikat e mundshme të kontrollit. 

 Ndër armët më të popullarizuara të këtij lloji është pistoleta Browning FN mod.1906. Konstruktor i kësaj pistolete është John Broëning, ndërsa pistoleta është prodhuar në firmën belge të armëve FN (Fabrique Nationale). Versioni i prodhuar në vitin 1906 ka pasur këto karakteristika: Gjatësia 113,6 mm; lartësia 76 mm; gjerësia 23,5 mm; gjatësia e tytës 53,6 mm. Pistoleta është e kalibrit 6,35 mm. me kapacitet të karikatorit prej 6 fishekësh. Duke pasur parasysh kalibrin dhe gjatësinë e tytës, pistoleta ka karakteristika të shkëlqyeshme balistike. Fisheku i ndezur në këtë pistoletë, krijon energji e cila predhës të dalë nga tyta i jep shpejtësi prej 200 m/s, e cila mundëson që në distancën prej 10 metrash, të shpohet dërrasa nga pisha me trashësi prej 60 mm. Në vitet njëzeta, në firmën FN bëhet modifikimi i kësaj pistolete ku ruhen karakteristikat e përgjithshme të saj, por ndryshime bëhen në dimensione. Versioni i ri kishte këto karakteristika: Gjatësia 104 mm; lartësia 72 mm; gjerësia 20 mm. Gjatësia e tytës dhe kapaciteti i karikatorit mbetën të njëjta me modelin bazë. Për shkak të masës së vogël, ky model merr emërtimin zyrtar Baby. Se sa është përdorur kjo pistoletë nga shërbimet sekrete, është vështirë të sigurohen të dhëna, por një gjë është e sigurt se prodhimi i kësaj pistolete ka vazhduar edhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe ishte e përhapur në të gjitha kontinentet.
 Një armë tjetër karakteristike, e cila për nga konstrukti mund të jetë edhe miniaturale, edhe e kamufluar është unaza revolver Le petit guardian. Kjo armë është konstruktuar në Belgjikë. Viti i prodhimit të saj nuk dihet saktë, por supozohet se koha e prodhimit mund të jetë midis viteve 1846 e 1893. Mulliri i këtij revolveri ishte i përforcuar për një unazë gishti dhe kishte 5 vrima, të cilat njëkohësisht shërbenin edhe si tytë ku vendoseshin fishekët e kalibrit 4,5 mm. Ndezja e fishekëve bëhej përmes mekanizmit ndezës, i cili ishte i vendosur anash dhe ishte shumë i thjeshtë. Pas çdo ndezjeje, mulliri rrotullohej me dorë në drejtim të goditësit. Përmasat e këtij revolveri miniatural janë: diametri i mullirit 16,2 mm. ndërsa lartësia pa unazën 11 mm. Se cilat janë karakteristikat balistike të predhës së fishekut 4,5 mm. Lefaucheux, të cilën e shfrytëzonte ky revolver është vështirë të nxirren përfundime, pasi të dhëna për këtë fishek nuk ka për arsye se prodhimi i tij është ndërprerë shumë herët. Siç shihet nga karakteristikat konstruktive, kjo armë është njëra prej armëve më karakteristike nga arsenali i armëve miniaturale.

Armët pa zhurmë
Të gjitha armët e zjarrit pas aktivizimit të tyre shkaktojnë zhurmë të madhe. Zhurma e armëve në vijë fronti është gjë e rëndomtë, ndërsa në vende të urbanizuara dhe larg vijës së frontit, ajo tërheq vëmendjen e rrethit, gjë që për kryerjen e operacioneve speciale paraqet problem. Eliminimi i zhurmës së armëve, përpos në operacionet speciale, ka rëndësi të madhe taktike edhe në vijë fronti. Kryerja e operacioneve diversante, të atentateve përmes armëve pa zhurmë, bëhet në tri mënyra: Së pari, nëse përdoren armë të ftohta, së dyti nëse përdoren armë ajrore, të cilat janë shumë precize dhe efikase dhe së treti nëse përdoren armë të zjarrit të dorës të rëndomta, apo të bëra në mënyrë të posaçme dhe që kanë eliminuesin e zhurmës, i cili mund të jetë integral apo i ndarë dhe që mund të vendoset në armë sa herë që shfaqet nevoja.
 Përdorimi i armëve të ftohta klasike (thika), në operacionet e posaçme më tepër i përket të kaluarës. Do theksuar fakti se në disa njësi elite të vendeve të ndryshme të botës, janë futur në përdorim harqe dhe arbaleta moderne të bëra nga kompozitetet e lëgurave të ndryshme. Për të qenë sa më precizë, arbaletave u kanë vendosur shënjestra optike, ndërsa shigjetat janë bërë nga lëgurat e ndryshme metalike dhe në përputhje me format më të përshtatshme aerodinamike. Ndonëse këto armë kanë aplikim të kufizuar për shkak të karakteristikave të tyre teknike e balistike, në raste të veçanta ato mund të përdoren dhe të jenë shumë efikase. Disa të meta, të cilat ua kufizojnë përdorimin në raport me armët tjera të arsenalit të armëve pa zhurmë janë; masa, preciziteti dhe shpejtësia e qitjes. 
Masa e madhe dhe forma e këtyre armëve i bënë të papërshtatshme për bartje dhe kamuflim. Ndërkaq, derisa përmes harkut apo arbaletës speciale zhurma është e eliminuar thuaja tërësisht, preciziteti dhe shpejtësia e qitjes i mungojnë këtyre armëve në raport me një pushkë snajper, apo një pistoletë, e cila e ka të vendosur eliminuesin e zhurmës, ndërkohë që armët ajrore në këtë drejtim premtojnë më tepër.
Njëra ndër pushkët ajrore më të përsosura e cila përdoret për herë të parë edhe për qëllime ushtarake, është pushka Muster 1870, të cilën me 1870 e konstruktoi Bartolomeo Girandoni. Të njëjtin vit, kjo pushkë pranohet nga ushtria austriake me emërtim zyrtar Repetierwindbűchse M-1870. Karakteristikat konstruktive të kësaj pushke janë këto: Ka peshuar 4.5 kg; tyta ka qenë e gjatë 844 mm. dhe në kalibrin 12,2 mm; arka e municionit është e vendosur paralel me tytën dhe ka kapacitet prej 20 predhave sferike; rezervuari i ajrit është i vendosur në qytë dhe ka mundur të ndërrohet. Rezervuari ka pasur kapacitet të ajrit prej 200 atmosferash. Qitja është realizuar përmes këmbëzës, e cila është e konstruktuar në atë mënyrë që ta bëjë të mundur lirimin e ajrit të komprimuar nga rezervuari në sasi të mjaftueshme, sa për t’i dhënë predhës shpejtësi 310 m/s, shpejtësi kjo e mjaftueshme për t’u arritur efekti vdekjeprurës i predhës deri në distancën 135 m. Futja e predhës në tytë është bërë nga pjesa e prapme në mënyrë përsëritëse përmes mekanizmit të posaçëm, i cili edhe më tepër ia ka rritur vlerën kësaj arme. Përdorim praktik, kjo pushkë gjeti në aksionet diversante të snajperistëve austriakë gjatë luftërave austriako-franceze të vitit 1801 e 1802 në Italinë Veriore. Goditjet e befasishme nga pritat, përmes këtyre pushkëve, austriakët i organizonin përgjatë rrugës së marshimit të ushtrisë së Napoleonit. Efektet ishin jashtëzakonisht të mëdha. Përveç që bëhej ndalja e përkohshme e marshimit, këto ndikonin edhe në përhapjen e frikës dhe panikut në radhët e ushtrisë franceze.
 Eliminimi i zhurmës së armës së zjarrit ka qenë njëri nga problemet me të cilin janë marrë shumë konstruktorë që nga fillimi i shekullit XIX. Rezultatet më të mira në këtë drejtim i ka arritur amerikani Hajrem Persi Maksim. Ai është i pari që më 1908 e konstruktoi eliminuesin e zhurmës për armë të zjarrit, të cilin më 1909 e patentoi. Zgjidhjet teknike të H. Maksimit në parim përdoren edhe në eliminuesit e zhurmës, të cilët bëhen edhe në ditët e sotme. Eliminuesit e zhurmës, të cilët ai i ka konstruktuar janë përdorur edhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Ideja e H. Maksim ishte që eliminuesi i zhurmës së armëve të zjarrit të aplikohet masivisht në ushtri. Ai, për këtë në vitin 1912 patentoi eliminuesin e zhurmës për pushkën e ushtrisë amerikane Springfild M-1903.  Ideja e tij u realizua vetëm pjesërisht nga shkaku se eliminuesi i zhurmës nuk u përvetësua masivisht nga ushtria, por në sasi të kufizuara. Shpikja e Maksimit aplikim praktik gjeti te organizatat të cilat zhvillonin “luftën e heshtur”. Pushka Springfild M-1903, me eliminuesin e zhurmës Maksim, është arma e parë në arsenalin e armëve speciale të cilën CIA e futi në përdorim menjëherë pas themelimit të saj (1947). 

Një armë karakteristike, e cila i takon familjes së armëve speciale pa zhurmë, është pistoleta Welrod. Këtë pistoletë e ka konstruktuar majori i ushtrisë britanike Dolvin. Pistoleta është konstruktuar në dy kalibra; në 9 mm. për fishekun 9 mm. Luger dhe në 7, 65 mm. për fishekun 32 ACP. Versioni në 9 mm. është i gjatë 250 mm. dhe me diametër 35 mm. kurse versioni 7, 65 mm. është i gjatë 212 mm. dhe me diametër 32 mm. Kjo pistoletë ka eliminuesin e zhurmës integral. Ka karikator me kapacitet prej 8 fishekësh të kalibrit 7.65 dhe 7 të kalibrit 9 mm. i cili njëkohësisht shërben edhe si dorezë. Këtë pistoletë, gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore e kanë përdorur njësitë për operacione të posaçme të ushtrisë britanike SOE. Një sasi e konsiderueshme këtyre pistoletave përmes rrugëve të ndryshme i është dërguar njësive të rezistencës në vendet perëndimore të okupuara nga gjermanët, e cila u aplikua kryesisht në operacione speciale. 

 Eliminimi i zhurmës te armët e zjarrit të dorës, nuk mund të jetë i plotë. Kjo varet nga një sërë faktorësh, por më së shumti varet nga lloji i eliminuesit të zhurmës, lloji i armës, kalibri dhe lloji i municionit. Të gjitha armët e zjarrit të dorës mund të modifikohen në atë mënyrë, që në to të vendoset eliminuesi i zhurmës. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, eliminuesit e zhurmës filluan të gjejnë aplikim të gjerë për pistoleta dhe automatikë, të cilët i përdorën njësitë diversante dhe ato antiterroriste. Më së shumti prodhohen për pistoleta dhe automatikë të kalibrit 7, 62 mm. 7, 65 mm. 9 mm dhe 45 ACP. Reduktimi i zhurmës së armës përmes eliminuesit të zhurmës mund të jetë nga 30 deri në 48 decibela.

----------


## Kosovelli

Programi i  «pergjimit» te celulareve nuk eshte me nje ceshtje e re, e cila duhej te «zbulohej» nga televizionet dhe me e cila duhet t’i interesojë cdo qytetari. Programet te cila lehtesojne pergjimet jane te njohura prej përdoruesit «pasionant» , si dhe nga anetaret e faqes shqiptare te telefonave celulare http://danipr.inc.md/xs_047/index.php  e llojit të papagesë e cila jep informacion te vazhdueshem per programet e telefonave celulare si edhe programeve te ndryshme mbi keto te fundit. 

Perpara disa muajve o morëm rregullisht si edhe kerkuam programin  FlexiSpy, ku ne baze te informacionit nga kompania e cila e prodhoi kete program lejon pergjimin e bisedave telefonike ne celular, regjistrimi i thirrjeve si edhe të SMS-ve, arkivimin e te gjitha thirrjeve si edhe kohezgjatjen e tyre si edhe shume funksione te tjera. Te gjitha keto te dhena mund te bien ne dore te personit te interesuar ne cdo moment, nepermjet nje lidhjeje te shkelqyeshme on line. Sigurisht, FlexiSPY i cili u reklamua si program qe «lejon perdoruesit e ketij programi te shikojne nese i tradheton gruaja» eshte ne fakt i shtrenjte. Punon vetem ne aparatura celularesh, te cilat mbeshteten ne platformen S60 te Nokias. 


FlexiSPY nuk eshte i vetmi program i cili lehteson pergjimet. Ne faqen shqiptare te cilen ju treguam me siper do te gjeni disa programe analoge te ketij stili, te cilat punojne vetem tek smart phones . Nje kategori tipike programesh jane ato qe  lejojne hyrjen e SMS-ve. Programet e llojit te tille jane kryesisht«te pamundura» te shihen nga perdoruesi, punojne vazhdimisht si dhe marrin persiper te futen ne numra te tjere telefonash dhe dergojne te dhena, si per thirrjet qe hyjne dhe ato qe dalin, si edhe per SMS-të. SMS Forwarder Lite 



eshte nje program i ketij lloji i cili jepet edhe falas, lejon shikimin e te gjitha SMS-ve ne nje numer te caktuar celulari. 


Nje program tjeter i avancuar i ketij lloji, kontrolli i te cilit mund te behet... vetem me SMS dhe jo nga ndonje zyre eshte SMS Anywhere 



ndoshta flitet per nje  spyware te cilin F-Secure http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/flexispy_a.shtml  i dha pseudonimin Acallno.A, te cilen qe ta beni tuajën duhet te paguani perafersisht 10 dollarë. Dhe lista vazhdon... me Multitasker.


Per platformen S60 dhe kryesisht per gjeneraten e dyte te saj, jane paraqitur me dhjetra programe, te cilat mund te perdoren...per pergjime. Nqs do te keni mundesine e nderhyrjes fizike mund te fusni ne «gracke» celularin dhe te regjistroni te gjitha bisedat qe behen nga telefoni qe e keni futur ne gracke si edhe te merrni me MMS fotografite te cilat behen ne menyre periodike nga telefoni qe e keni futur ne gracke. Kompani te ndryshme kane paraqitur ne treg edhe aparatura te vecanta per... pergjime,  si psh Spyphone http://www.spy-safetyphone.com/. 


Persa i perket gjetjes se pozicionit ku ndodhet perdoruesi kjo do te ishte e pamundur, nqs aparati celular qe pergjoni nuk do te kishte GPS, por mund te perdoret informacioni i celulave te celularit.  Mbledhja e informacionit te celules mund te behet me nje program, sic eshte CellTrack 



ku sigurisht eshte nje procedure e cila kerkon durim shume te madh, si edhe shume kohe te lire ne dispozicion. Ne vazhdim celulari i cili vihet ne pergjim duhet t’i futet edhe nje program tjeter, ku te dërgojë informacionet e celules me SMS ne numrin qe keni caktuar ju. Fatkeqësisht nuk gjetem nje program te tille me Java ME program, megjithese kerkuam shume. Edhe n.q.s mendojme se ekziston nje gje e tille, ai do te perdoret ne kohe te caktuar, duke derguar «informacione» SMS-je. Kjo do te ishte e mundur n.q.s programi do te zgjidhej si screensaver. Disa celulare te cilet jane ne treg, midis te cileve edhe GX29, lejojne perdoruesin per cdo Java program si screensaver, por kjo do te kuptohej menjehere nga perdoruesi te cilit i keni ngritur «gracken».


Perballimi i pergjimeve


N.q.s dyshoni se ne celularin tuaj S60 jane futur disa nga keto programe qe folem me lart nuk do jete e nevojshme te shikoni me termometer temperaturen e baterise (e cila nxehet shume gjate ketyre pergjimeve). Udhezime me shume per te kuptuar per programet te cilat jane instaluar ne celularin tuaj pa dijenine tuaj sic eshte FlexiSPY do ti gjeni tek faqja e  F-Secure http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/flexispy_a.shtml. celularin tuaj mund ta mbroni ne keto raste edhe me ndonje program antivirusi. Per programet e tjera mjafton te shtypni vazhdimisht butonin «menu», derisa te dali control panel dhe te shkoni tek «veglat» dhe te vazhdoni te beni «klik» tek ikona e «mirembajtjes se programeve» ose e thene ndryshe nje program menaxhimi celularesh, duke hequr cdo gje e cila ju duket e... dyshimte. 


Mos e hidhni celularin nga dritarja...


Mbas te gjitha ketyre qe thame me lart ju mund te shqetësoheni dhe ndiheni se duhet te «hidhni telefonin nga dritarja», eshte mire te degjoni edhe gjerat e tjera: 99% e programeve te cilat lejojne pergjimet punojne ne aparatura te vjetra te cilat bazohen tek platforma symbian S60, sic eshte pash celulari Nokia 6600 



. Qe te behet instalimi i ketyre prograve ne celular duhet qe ai... i cili do tju fusi ne gracke, duhet te kryejë nderhyrje fizike ne celularin tuaj, si edhe shume kohe per te programuar celularin . N.q.s nepermjet... Bluetooth-it tuaj dergohet nje «delfin», ne celular nuk mund te instalohet asgje, qofte ky edhe nje mikrofon incizimi. N.q.s do te merrni nje program te cilin nuk e njihni nepermjet Bluetooth kur ndodheni ne nje ambjent te jashtem, mos i percmoni  2-3 mesazhet «e sigurise» te cilat ju lajmerojne ne lidhje me kete program. 


Pergjimet e «verteta» nuk behen asnjehere nepermjet Bluetooth si edhe programeve te cilat futen nepermjet SMS ne celular. Perdoren zakonisht metoda te tjera,dhe zakonisht behet me aparate te enkriptuara...
Informacione të tjera mbi telefonat celularë si edhe programet mund t’i gjeni tek faqja shqip:
http://danipr.inc.md/xs_047/index.php

----------


## Route 66

> Kush janë agjentët influentë? 
> Agjenti influent nuk do të thotë të jetë njeriu i parë i një shteti. Janë raste të rralla në histori kur njeriu i parë i një shteti ka arritur që të rekrutohet nga shërbimi armik. Agjentët me influencë, zakonisht i përkasin nivelit të dytë ose të tretë në institucione drejtuese, ku shërbimi armik e bën lojën e vet në mënyrë të heshtur dhe pa u hetuar. Kjo do të thotë se ata janë persona, të cilët me autoritetin e tyre politik (nganjëherë edhe ekonomik) ndikojnë te personat vendimmarrës në marrjen e vendimeve të gabuara, të cilët shkojnë në dobi të armikut. Zhvillimi i kësaj veprimtarie nuk mund të ndodhë i veçuar. Ajo do një përfshirje të gjithanshme, e cila gjithsesi duhet të ketë mbështetje mediale. Veprimi i gjithanshëm në fushata të këtilla të sofistikuara, mbërrin që me vete të marrë edhe shumë persona, të cilët pa vetëdije futen në këtë lojë, por që janë influentë në rrethin ku jetojnë dhe veprojnë.  
> Nëse vetëm pak shikojmë nga e kaluara jonë jo e largët, sigurisht se do të na kujtohen veprimet e agjenturës influente serbe, e cila ne gjysmën e dytë të viteve nëntëdhjeta provonte që shqiptarët e Kosovës ti fuste në kuadër të sistemit jugosllav të administrimit. 
> Aktualisht, në Kosovë veprojnë agjenturat influente të shteteve që ia duan të mirën Kosovës dhe të atyre shteteve që kanë qëllim armiqësor ndaj Kosovës. Ndër këto agjentura më e rrezikshmja është ajo serbe, e cila është instaluar gjithandej dhe herë pas here nga mbështetja e paqëllimtë e disa mediave, Kosovës i shkakton dëme të papara. Le ta marrim vetëm një segment, atë të Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës (SHPK). Sipas publikimeve të bëra, personi i cili ishte i autorizuar për rekrutim, sistematizim dhe gradim në kuadër të SHPK-së, ka kërkuar azil politik në Angli dhe ka pranuar se ka qenë agjent i shërbimit serb (BIA). Deri sot, nuk është bërë publike asnjëherë nga organet e specializuara të SHPK-së, se cili është dëmi që ky person i ka shkaktuar këtij shërbimi. Nga dëmet më të mëdha që mund të ketë shkaktuar ky person është mënjanimi i personave intelektualë nga strukturat komanduese të SHPK-së dhe instalimi i rrjetit të tij në këto struktura, ku për pasojë kemi një zbulueshmëri shumë të ulët të krimeve nga SHPK. Është e pakuptueshme se si në kuadër të SHPK-së gradohen pjesëtarë, të cilët e kanë të dyshimtë diplomën e shkollës së mesme, ndërsa mbeten pa grada inxhinierët, ekonomistët, juristët Kjo më së miri e vërteton praninë e agjenturës influente në këtë institucion, por edhe në institucionet tjera. Secili që ia do të mirën Kosovës, le të shikojë se kë ka afër tij!


Te pershnes
Pikerisht keta duan zbulimet serbe,njerez me te kaluare te dyshimte...
Ps:inxhinieret,ekonomistet,juristet punojne ne prodhim,ne tokat tona.

----------


## Kosovelli

Shërbimet sekrete të SHBA-ve: “Ballkani rrezikon stabilitetin e Europës”





Edhe gjatë vitit 2009 Ballkani përbën një rrezik paqëndrueshmërie për stabilitetin e Europës. Ky është parashikimi i ekspertëve të shërbimeve sekrete amerikane. Në raportin vjetor të vlerësimit të rrezikut, të paraqitur nga drejtori i Drejtorisë Inteligjente të SHBA-ve, Denis Bler, para Komitetit të përzgjedhur të Çështjeve të Sigurisë në Senat, përcaktohen si burim rreziku tre vende të rajonit; Serbia, Kosova dhe Bonjë-Hercegovina. Në materialin e publikuar dy ditë më parë thuhet se rreziqet janë të pranishme, me gjithë zhvillimet pozitive që ndodhen me fitimin e zgjedhjeve nga udhëheqja pro-europiane në Serbi dhe ftesa për anëtarësimin e Shqipërisë dhe Kroacisë në NATO. Në përmbledhjen e dokumentit të paraqitur në Senat, Bleir ka vlerësuar edhe pasojat e krizës ekonomike, problemin me Al Kaedën, kriza në Lindjen e Mesme, marrëdhëniet me Iranin, Irakun dhe Afganistanin, si dhe raportet me Europën dhe Rusinë. 
Raporti për Ballkanin 
“Zhvillimet në Ballkan sërish shfaqin një rrezik të madh paqëndrueshmërie në Europë gjatë vitit 2009, pavarësisht zhvillimeve pozitive vitin e kaluar, që kanë të bëjnë me shpalljen paqësore të pavarësisë së Kosovës, fitoren në zgjedhje të udhëheqjes pro-europiane në Serbi dhe ofertën për anëtarësim në NATO të Shqipërisë dhe Kroacisë”, - thuhet në dokumentin e paraqitur në Komitetin e Senatit dy ditë më parë. Sipas tij, “sfidat kryesore të stabilitetit vijnë nga statusi i pazgjidhur politik i minoritetit serb në Kosovë, veçanërisht në veri të saj, dhe ngatërresat institucionale ndëretnike që vazhdojnë të pengojnë institucionet e Bosnjë-Hercegovinës”. 
Pengesat e Kosovës 
“Më shumë se 50 shtete, duke përfshirë 22 nga 27 vendet anëtare të BE-së, kanë njohur shtetin e ri të Kosovës. Në vitet në vazhdim Prishtina do të vazhdojë të jetë e varur nga asistenca e komunitetit ndërkombëtar për zhvillimin e saj dhe për të garantuar integritetin e saj territorial”, - konstaton raporti i përgatitur nga drejtori Bler. Më tej vijohet: “Në mënyrë të hapur, Beogradi mbështet institucionet paralele serbe të Kosovës. Ata kanë përdorur mjetet politike dhe ligjore për të sfiduar dhe minuar sovranitetin e Prishtinës dhe kufizuar mandatin e EULEX-it, i cili ka për mision që të ndihmojë autoritetet e Kosovës për të ngritur sistemet multietnike policore, gjyqësore dhe doganore. Kjo gjë ka përforcuar de fakto ndarjen e Kosovës në jug me një shumicë shqiptare dhe në veri me shumicë serbe, dhe ka irrituar shqiptarët e Kosovës”, - thuhet në vlerësimin vjetor. Ekspertët pohojnë se “prania e forcës së KFOR-it do të ndihmojë për të përmbajtur përhapjen masive të dhunës”. 
Serbia nën ndikimin rus 
“Udhëheqja serbe që përkrah një të ardhme europiane dhe presidenti Tadiç dëshirojnë një progres të shpejtë në drejtim të anëtarësimit në Bashkimin Europian, por ata nuk janë të gatshëm të braktisin piketën e fundit të Beogradit në Kosovë”, - konstaton raporti. Sipas tij, “Beogradi akoma pret mbështetje diplomatike nga Moska në këtë çështje”. Raporti “Bler” përmend edhe arritjen e marrëveshjes mes Serbisë dhe Rusisë së fundi “në fushën e energjisë, ku bëhet fjalë për shitjen e shumicës së aksioneve të rafinerisë shtetërore serbe të naftës”. 
Një vend të veçantë në vlerësimin vjetor të rrezikut për Ballkanin i kushtohet edhe të ardhmes së Bosnjës, e cila vazhdon të jetë një shtet multietnik në dyshim. Gjatë 18 muajve të fundit janë bllokuar proceset për integrimin në strukturat euroatlantike të Bosnjë-Hercegovinës. Në raport përmenden vala e dhunës, e cila është përhapur gjerësisht, apo ndarja formale mes tre grupeve të mëdha ndëretnike. “Kërcënimet për shkëputje nga udhëheqësit serbo-boshnjakë dhe thirrjet e disa udhëheqësve boshnjakë për të eliminuar etnitetin serbo-boshnjak kanë rritur tensionet ndëretnike që ndoshta do të arrijnë nivele më të larta në vitet në vazhdim”, - konstaton raporti. 
Ky vlerësim vjetor i rrezikut global, që bëhet nga Shërbimi Sekret amerikan, është i pari në periudhën e presidencës “Obama”, ndonëse të dhënat dhe ngjarjet e shqyrtuara u përkasin zhvillimeve të vitit 2008. 

Kriza ekonomike vë në rrezik sigurinë 

Kriza ekonomike dhe pasojat e saj social-ekonomike dhe gjeopolitike kanë qenë kryefjala e raportit vjetor të vlerësimit të rrezikut këtë vit. Zhvillimet ekonomike përbëjnë një rrezik për sigurinë. Në këtë raport janë marrë në konsideratë të gjitha zhvillimet e viteve të fundit, ulja e çmimit të naftës, rritja e burimeve energjetike dhe raportet mes vendeve. Kriza do të ketë pasoja të rënda nëse do të zgjasë më shumë se një apo dy vjet, konstaton raporti, i cili, gjatë paraqitjes së tij në Komitetin e përzgjedhur për Çështjet Inteligjente në Senat trajtoi edhe problemet e ndryshimeve klimaterike globale dhe impaktin e brendshëm dhe të jashtëm; rrugën për sigurimin e burimeve të pastra të energjisë dhe furnizimin me ujë dhe ushqime, veçanërisht në këndvështrimin e rritjes së popullsisë me 1 miliard njerëz deri në vitin 2025, dhe mbrojtja e infrastrukturës së informacionit të Shteteve të Bashkuara, e cila është e rrezikuar nga aktorët shtetërorë dhe joshtetërorë. 
Një vend të rëndësishëm në raport zënë edhe marrëdhëniet mes Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Rusisë, sidomos pas konfliktit në Gjeorgji, ku Moska duket e interesuar të vendosë raporte të mira me administratën “Obama”. Por, në anën tjetër, SHBA-të kanë shpallur interesat e tyre në rajon; për zgjerimin e NATO-s, vendosjen e sistemit raketor në Europë dhe sigurimin e linjave të furnizimit me burime energjetike në zonën e Kaspikut. Por, raporti konstaton se këto synime strategjike po përballen me sfida dhe kundërshtime të mëdha nga Rusia, e cila po përfiton nga kriza energjetike dhe këtë po e përdor si mjet për të realizuar qëllimet politike në arenën rajonale dhe globale.

----------


## Kosovelli

> leni pallavrat or kosovell..
> 
> kto qe shkrun ky fatosi i di popplli moti.. 
> po ate qe spo dim eshte pse ju po i vrisni shqiptaret..
> ne se xhemajl mustafa ka qen agjent serb jepini nji flet lavdrimi vrasesit.
> 
> pse u trembet nga bllaca..
> pse po thoni spo e njohim fare bllacen qe ka vra kllokoqin..
> jeni kontradiktor me ato cka thoni e beni..
> ...


"Besohet se IHPSO apo SIA (Sigurimi i Atdheut) ka rreth 300 bashkëpunëtorë, gjysma e të cilëve marrin rrogë nga 200 euro në muaj. Gjysma tjetër e bashkëpunëtorëve janë punësuar në organet e autoriteteve lokale apo në shërbime tjera publike. Në pozicione drejtuese të IHPSO-s janë persona që kanë punuar për ish-Sekretariatin e Punëve të Brendshme (SPB) si dhe për Sigurinë Shtetërore dhe Kundëzbuluese (SSHK)", shkruan BIRN, duke shtuar se një nga detyrat kryesore e IHPSO-s është të parandalohet ardhja e Hashim Thaçit në pushtet.

----------


## Kosovelli

> leni pallavrat or kosovell..
> 
> kto qe shkrun ky fatosi i di popplli moti.. 
> po ate qe spo dim eshte pse ju po i vrisni shqiptaret..
> ne se xhemajl mustafa ka qen agjent serb jepini nji flet lavdrimi vrasesit.
> 
> pse u trembet nga bllaca..
> pse po thoni spo e njohim fare bllacen qe ka vra kllokoqin..
> jeni kontradiktor me ato cka thoni e beni..
> ...


- Më sa kuptova unë, sherbimi sekret i LDK-së qenka i përbërë nga ish-shpijuna të UDB-së serbe, apo jo. Këta pra janë ato "bandat e kuqe serbo-çetniko-trigishtat" që luftojnë kundër shqiptarve (kosovarve); përpiqen të ruajnë pushtetin me çdo kusht duke anashkaluar me të gjitha mjetët PDK-ën! Tash e kam të qart se kush qenkanë ata majtistat e kuq, komunist e serbofil të fëlliqur...!
- Në dallim nga sherbimi i ndyrë i LDK-së, qëllimi kryesor i sherbimit sekret të PDK-së është "gjetja dhe eliminimi i bashkëpunëtorëve të shërbimeve sekrete serbe". UCK-ja dhe PDK-ja nuk i kanë armiq shqiptarët : ata kanë luftuar dhe vazhdojnë ta luftojnë armikun kryesor : shkaun e shkinës.

----------


## Kosovelli

UNMIK ka emrat e zyrtarëve nga Ministria e Brendshme serbe, të cilët ishin të përfshirë në protestat më të dhunshme në Kosovë që pas shpalljes së pavarësisë, ku humbi jetën edhe një paqeruajtës ukrainas. “UNMIK ka emrat e anëtarëve të Ministrisë së Brendshme serbe të cilët janë drejtuar në gjykatën ndërkombëtare në Mitrovicë më 17 mars, godinë për të cilët KFOR u detyrua të ndërhyjë pas pushtimit të saj nga serbët”, tha Alexander Ivanko, zëdhënësi i misionit të OKB-së në Kosovë. Ivanko shtoi se do të kryhen hetime të mëtejshme për të zbuluar mënyrën se si këta zyrtarë kanë hyrë në territorin e Kosovës. Deklarata e UNMIK-ut se pas këtyre trazirave të dhunshme fshiheshin zyrtarë serbë është bërë që një ditë pas trazirave por vetëm dje u mundësua raporti i plotë zyrtar i cili e vërteton këtë fakt me prova dhe me emra konkretë të organizuesve.  
Strukturat sekrete 
Ndërsa sipas burimeve të gazetës prishtinase “Koha ditore”, shërbimet sekrete të UNMIK-ut kanë zbuluar 10 zyra të Ministrisë së Brendshme serbe që kanë operuar dhe vazhdojnë të operojnë në Kosovë. Duke cituar burime anonime nga zyrtarë të UNMIK-ut, kjo gazetë citon se nga dhjetë zyra serbe, tetë veprojnë në veri të Kosovës, tre prej të cilave në Mitrovicë. Dokumenti, pjesë të së cilit janë publikuar në formën e një faksi, tregon se Ministria e Brendshme serbe ka stacionin e vet të policisë në Kosovë. “BIA (Shërbimet Sekrete Serbe) dhe UBPOK (Protektorati i Krimit të Organizuar) vazhdojnë punën e tyre në këto stacione tërësisht të pafshehur”, shkruan gazeta. “Koha Ditore” shton se pranë stacionit të policisë serbe në Mitrovicë ka një tjetër godinë administrative të ministrisë serbe. Një tjetër stacion operon në Zveçan, po ashtu edhe këtu një godinë tjetër e Ministrisë dhe Shërbimeve Sekrete Serbe. Degë të tjera të këtyre institucioneve serbe veprojnë në Soçanik, Leshak dhe Leposaviç. Sipas informacionit anonim nga UNMIK-u për këtë gazetë, dy zyra veprojnë në Graçanicë. Një përmban adminsitratën dhe një tjetër Shërbimet Sekrete Serbe. Po sipas këtij informacioni Beogradi ka edhe gjykata paralele në Kosovë. Zyrat qendrore të strukturave paralele serbe në Mitrovicë janë në lagjen Boshnjake. Gjykata të tilla veprojnë edhe në Zveçan dhe Leposaviç.

----------

